# Testi e persone...



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

... Bruja ha posto una questione... alla sua maniera... ovvero, ha chiesto quale sia il confine tra insulto ed esercizio della critica... credo che la domanda possa trovare una risposta... ma la risposta deve essere commisurata al contesto... mi spiego meglio... io penso che qui, in un forum, sia lecito TUTTO ciò che è rivolto al TESTO... che, quando pubblicato, ha vita propria... vita pubblica... cosa che non può essere predicata dell'autore... che rimane privato... anonimo... e qui, amici e amiche, sta la differenza... la linea di demarcazione... il testo e il suo autore, vivono in dimensioni assolutamente diverse... tanto è pubblico ed_ esibito_ il primo... tanto è _celato_ e privato il secondo... questa dicotomia, vive nel forum... ai poli di questa dicotomia, vanno applicati "_principi_" diversi ed altrettanto dicotomici... ovvero, TUTTO è consentito nei confronti del TESTO... NULLA è consentito nei confronti dell'AUTORE... a dicotomia... applicar dicotomia... quindi, non esiste insulto alcuno nel trattar i testi... mentre tutto può divenir, potenzialmente, insulto nel trattar l'autore... orbene, detto questo, è necessario, tuttavia, rilevare che, in un forum, l'autore di fatto non esiste... dato ch'è ridotto a nick... ovvero, a TESTO anch'esso... indi, per il principio più sopra esposto, anche del nick può esser predicato quanto previsto per il testo... se ne deduce che in un forum _non esiste offesa alcuna_... né per il testo, né per il nick, anch'esso "_testo_"... e nulla più... se ne deduce che solo i pazzi possono sentirsi offesi attraverso il testo... come solo un giornalista pazzo può sentirsi offeso per le critiche ad un suo articolo, firmato con uno pseudonimo...

Chensamurai


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

di fatto la critica dovrebbe sempre prendere in esame l'opera in sè e non l'autore dell'opera. ma sappiamo che non va così, quindi è difficilissimo essere dei bravi critici. ecco, la difficoltà non sta nella critica in sè ma al metodo con cui la si formula.
in un forum come questo è credo molto difficile stabilire un confine fra critica ed offesa... 
per dire, se anziché scrivere in questo forum scrivessimo su notizieoggi o su filosofia.net, credo che la critica avrebbe tutto un altro motivo di essere e di giustificarsi.
hanno ragione feddy e gli altri quando dicono che a volte certi discorsi esulano dal contesto del forum, perché non sono pertinenti al motivo per cui si scrive in questo forum.
c'è da dire che a volte non è così facile mantenere il discorso solo sui binari che i vecchi del forum avevano tracciato... 
ma se a loro piaceva di più prima... 
e, visto che ogni due giorni arriva qualcuno a dire che si stava meglio prima.. non lo so..
insomma, non si sta mica bene a casa degli altri se ti guardano storto...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> di fatto la critica dovrebbe sempre prendere in esame l'opera in sè e non l'autore dell'opera. ma sappiamo che non va così, quindi è difficilissimo essere dei bravi critici. ecco, la difficoltà non sta nella critica in sè ma al metodo con cui la si formula.
> in un forum come questo è credo molto difficile stabilire un confine fra critica ed offesa...
> per dire, se anziché scrivere in questo forum scrivessimo su notizieoggi o su filosofia.net, credo che la critica avrebbe tutto un altro motivo di essere e di giustificarsi.
> hanno ragione feddy e gli altri quando dicono che a volte certi discorsi esulano dal contesto del forum, perché non sono pertinenti al motivo per cui si scrive in questo forum e non in un altro.
> ...


già..fatto sta che qui si è deciso e *non per democrazia* di non bannare nessuno.
quindi il risultato è che si è costretti a sopportare.
abbiamo visto diverse volte che non è servito a nulla chiedere di ignorare.di non dar peso alle offese.I più sensibili se ne sono andati.altri ancora se ne andranno.
il forum ha decisamente perso lo stile e il significato di un tempo.rimane chi vi è affezionato nonostante tutto e riesce ad ignorare certe presenze scomode.ma non prendiamoci in giro ....non è più tradimento.net. E' un BALAGAN....Chen mi capisci no?


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> già..fatto sta che qui si è deciso e *non per democrazia* di non bannare nessuno.
> quindi il risultato è che si è costretti a sopportare.
> abbiamo visto diverse volte che non è servito a nulla chiedere di ignorare.di non dar peso alle offese.I più sensibili se ne sono andati.altri ancora se ne andranno.
> il forum ha decisamente perso lo stile e il significato di un tempo.rimane chi vi è affezionato nonostante tutto e riesce ad ignorare certe presenze scomode.ma non prendiamoci in giro ....non è più tradimento.net. E' un BALAGAN....Chen mi capisci no?


anche tu hai offeso spesso. mai accorta?


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> anche tu hai offeso spesso. mai accorta?


ti ci impegni o ti viene naturale?
sarà l'età.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> di fatto la critica dovrebbe sempre prendere in esame l'opera in sè e non l'autore dell'opera. ma sappiamo che non va così, quindi è difficilissimo essere dei bravi critici. ecco, la difficoltà non sta nella critica in sè ma al metodo con cui la si formula.
> in un forum come questo è credo molto difficile stabilire un confine fra critica ed offesa...
> per dire, se anziché scrivere in questo forum scrivessimo su notizieoggi o su filosofia.net, credo che la critica avrebbe tutto un altro motivo di essere e di giustificarsi.
> hanno ragione feddy e gli altri quando dicono che a volte certi discorsi esulano dal contesto del forum, perché non sono pertinenti al motivo per cui si scrive in questo forum e non in un altro.
> ...


... Anna, senti, per me un forum è un essere vivente... noi siamo le sue cellule... e come ogni vivente, evolve, muta... pur mantenendo la sua genetica di base, cambia... l'argomento principale lo conosciamo... e corrisponde alla sua forma... ma poi, l'organismo esplora altre possibilità... esplora alternative... e cresce... si espande... accoglie nuove cellule... perde vecchie cellule morte... esaurite... e ne forma di nuove... non ci si può opporre al nuovo in nome del vecchio... o della _vecchia_ (hi, hi, hi...)... ripiegandosi su sé stesso, l'organismo MUORE... diviene autoreferenziale... implode... l'aria si fa irrespirabile... stantia... la stella si spegne...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> anche tu hai offeso spesso. mai accorta?


e' vero... a me ha detto che sono buzzurro....

ke Kativa, neh?


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e' vero... a me ha detto che sono buzzurro....
> 
> ke Kativa, neh?


 
buzzurrissimo.


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ti ci impegni o ti viene naturale?
> sarà l'età.


questo era ciò che volevo significare. invito il forum a riflettere su questo tipo di atteggiamento. 
anche tu sei responsabile del degrado d questo forum, come fai a non capirlo?

p.s. credo di avere 3 anni più di te.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> già..fatto sta che qui si è deciso e *non per democrazia* di non bannare nessuno.
> quindi il risultato è che si è costretti a sopportare.
> abbiamo visto diverse volte che non è servito a nulla chiedere di ignorare.di non dar peso alle offese.I più sensibili se ne sono andati.altri ancora se ne andranno.
> il forum ha decisamente perso lo stile e il significato di un tempo.rimane chi vi è affezionato nonostante tutto e riesce ad ignorare certe presenze scomode.ma non prendiamoci in giro ....non è più tradimento.net. E' un BALAGAN....Chen mi capisci no?


... tu dimmi solo una cosa... definitiva... pensi che la maggioranza, qui, voglia che Chen se ne vada in esilio?... dimmi... per la maggioranza, qui, è Chen l'origine di ogni male?... dimmi...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, senti, per me un forum è un essere vivente... noi siamo le sue cellule... e come ogni vivente, evolve, muta... pur mantenendo la sua genetica di base, cambia... l'argomento principale lo conosciamo... e corrisponde alla sua forma... ma poi, l'organismo esplora altre possibilità... esplora alternative... e cresce... si espande... accoglie nuove cellule... perde vecchie cellule morte... esaurite... e ne forma di nuove... non ci si può opporre al nuovo in nome del vecchio... o della _vecchia_ (hi, hi, hi...)... ripiegandosi su sé stesso, l'organismo MUORE... diviene autoreferenziale... implode... l'aria si fa irrespirabile... stantia... la stella si spegne...


ehi pirlone, quando attacchi la tiritera dando dell'ignorante all'interlocutore e poi riporti testi che manco capisci, dimostri di essere un seguace del suicidio?

E MO' RISPONDIMIIIII KAZZO!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> questo era ciò che volevo significare. invito il forum a riflettere su questo tipo di atteggiamento.
> anche tu sei responsabile del degrado d questo forum, come fai a non capirlo?
> 
> p.s. credo di avere 3 anni più di te.


 
mah..mi sei sempre sembrata adolescente.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja ha posto una questione... alla sua maniera... ovvero, ha chiesto quale sia il confine tra insulto ed esercizio della critica... credo che la domanda possa trovare una risposta... ma la risposta deve essere commisurata al contesto... mi spiego meglio... io penso che qui, in un forum, sia lecito TUTTO ciò che è rivolto al TESTO... che, quando pubblicato, ha vita propria... vita pubblica... cosa che non può essere predicata dell'autore... che rimane privato... anonimo... e qui, amici e amiche, sta la differenza... la linea di demarcazione... il testo e il suo autore, vivono in dimensioni assolutamente diverse... tanto è pubblico ed_ esibito_ il primo... tanto è _celato_ e privato il secondo... questa dicotomia, vive nel forum... ai poli di questa dicotomia, vanno applicati "_principi_" diversi ed altrettanto dicotomici... ovvero, TUTTO è consentito nei confronti del TESTO... NULLA è consentito nei confronti dell'AUTORE... a dicotomia... applicar dicotomia... quindi, non esiste insulto alcuno nel trattar i testi... mentre tutto può divenir, potenzialmente, insulto nel trattar l'autore... orbene, detto questo, è necessario, tuttavia, rilevare che, in un forum, l'autore di fatto non esiste... dato ch'è ridotto a nick... ovvero, a TESTO anch'esso... indi, per il principio più sopra esposto, anche del nick può esser predicato quanto previsto per il testo... se ne deduce che in un forum _non esiste offesa alcuna_... né per il testo, né per il nick, anch'esso "_testo_"... e nulla più... se ne deduce che solo i pazzi possono sentirsi offesi attraverso il testo... come solo un giornalista pazzo può sentirsi offeso per le critiche ad un suo articolo, firmato con uno pseudonimo...
> 
> Chensamurai


E perchè ti sei coperto di ridicolo, minacciando querele, quando un anonimo ti ha detto che tua mamma è una puttana?


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mah..mi sei sempre sembrata adolescente.


fedifrago ... leggi qua ... e poi calibra bene i tuoi interventi. sai che ti stimo moltissimo, caro fedi, ma mi piacerebbe che tu fossi più equo nelle attribuzioni di responsabilità.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu dimmi solo una cosa... definitiva... pensi che la maggioranza, qui, voglia che Chen se ne vada in esilio?... dimmi... per la maggioranza, qui, è Chen l'origine di ogni male?... dimmi...


Cen, te l'ho già scritto dall'altra parte. Aggiornati!!!
Questa è roba di almeno 7/8 mesi fa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> questo era ciò che volevo significare. invito il forum a riflettere su questo tipo di atteggiamento.
> anche tu sei responsabile del degrado d questo forum, come fai a non capirlo?
> 
> p.s. credo di avere 3 anni più di te.


... ricordo il trattamento riservato a quelli provenienti da DOL... trattati come appestati... quando l'unico a difenderli è stato Chensamurai... ricordo gli attacchi spietati a Caterina... attacchi indecenti... portati in gruppo... come cani rabbiosi... anche lì, Chensamurai ha estratto la sua spada... ricordo tante altre cose... tante...


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cen, te l'ho già scritto dall'altra parte. Aggiornati!!!
> Questa è roba di almeno 7/8 mesi fa.


beh ... no ... lupa ... con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> fedifrago ... leggi qua ... e poi calibra bene i tuoi interventi. sai che ti stimo moltissimo, caro fedi, ma mi piacerebbe che tu fossi più equo.


 
SarahM...torna ai tuoi discorsi sulle mutandine e la pipì in pubblico....è meglio

ops..scusa...ti avrò offesa ancora??


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> SarahM...torna ai tuoi discorsi sulle mutandine e la pipì in pubblico....è meglio
> 
> ops..scusa...ti avrò offesa ancora??


raffinatissima


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> buzzurrissimo.


se non ci metti anche figl'endrocch' potrei inkazzarmi sul serio...

e nun te konviene, dato che non hai ancora visto come te farei la tinta a rutti... ed a distanza.... da qua... pensa te che putenz'!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> SarahM...torna ai tuoi discorsi sulle mutandine e la pipì in pubblico....è meglio
> 
> ops..scusa...ti avrò offesa ancora??


 
vorrei chiarire a cosa si riferisce:

"una volta ho detto che durante un viaggio da adolescente ho condiviso il bagno con un il mio più caro amico. "

da allora fa riferimento alla sua maniera a questo episodio, che io trovo tenerissimo e che chiunque abbia conosciuto l'amicizia vera non può che capire.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> raffinatissima


 
tu?quando dicevi di non aver problemi a farla davanti a tutti?si...è vero 

ciao carissima.
con te ho chiuso.ti ho risposto fin troppo.


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

fedi, ora non parli?


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ricordo il trattamento riservato a quelli provenienti da DOL... trattati come appestati... quando l'unico a difenderli è stato Chensamurai... ricordo gli attacchi spietati a Caterina... attacchi indecenti... portati in gruppo... come cani rabbiosi... anche lì, Chensamurai ha estratto la sua spada... ricordo tante altre cose... tante...


Cen, io mi dico... ma davvero...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... dovresti calibrarti un attimo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... ma se va bene tu di quello che stava succedendo te ne sarai accordo almeno un mese dopo...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> vorrei chiarire a cosa si riferisce:
> 
> "una volta ho detto che durante un viaggio da adolescente ho condiviso il bagno con un il mio più caro amico. "
> 
> da allora fa riferimento alla sua maniera a questo episodio, che io trovo tenerissimo e che chiunque abbia conosciuto l'amicizia vera non può che capire.


 
che tenerezza...l'amicizia vera non solo è guardarsi far pipì...ma è anche pulirsi il culo a vicenda.


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che tenerezza...l'amicizia vera non solo è guardarsi far pipì...ma è anche pulirsi il culo a vicenda.


faccio notare il linguaggio e lo stile


----------



## Old SarahM. (14 Febbraio 2008)

ma se questi sono i personaggi ... ma chi si avvicina più a tradimento.net? non date colpa ad uno solo.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> faccio notare il linguaggio e lo stile


 
tesoro..credo di averti sgamata.ti ho sempre sniffata dall'inizio....ora ho la certezza dei miei sospetti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ripeto...ho chiuso.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> fedi, ora non parli?


... ha perso la lingua...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, senti, per me un forum è un essere vivente... noi siamo le sue cellule... e come ogni vivente, evolve, muta... pur mantenendo la sua genetica di base, cambia... l'argomento principale lo conosciamo... e corrisponde alla sua forma... ma poi, l'organismo esplora altre possibilità... esplora alternative... e cresce... si espande... accoglie nuove cellule... perde vecchie cellule morte... esaurite... e ne forma di nuove... non ci si può opporre al nuovo in nome del vecchio... o della _vecchia_ (hi, hi, hi...)... ripiegandosi su sé stesso, l'organismo MUORE... diviene autoreferenziale... implode... l'aria si fa irrespirabile... stantia... la stella si spegne...


sì, Cen... io la penso come te, nella sostanza... ma è anche vero che sia io che te siamo come dire... menti aperte a tutto, anche al male. a te ed a me il male non spaventa più. so che capisci perfettamente cosa intendo.
però questo è un forum a cui approda gente veramente in crisi e non mai un caso se una crisi sentimentale poi finisce per mettere in crisi anche tutto il resto della vita...
un trauma come un tradimento e/o un abbandono è un gran casino in tutti i sensi.
insomma, chi è in pieno marasma, se noti, parla sempre e solo della sua situazione... cerca riferimenti, punti di convergenza con storie simili alla sua... insomma non gli frega meno di niente di parlare di altro... ed è comprensibile.
comprano libri.. CAZZO LIBRI... dove trovare risposta al perché ed al percome....
ed è così che va... è il normale decorso post trauma...
io scrivo nel forum non per risolvere qualcosa, ma per distrarmi dal casino in cui vivo, perché so che la strada è solo dentro di me, ma so anche di essere un'anima inquieta e di fare abbastanza casino ogni tanto... però, ecco, non lo so... siamo nel posto giusto io e te?
forse no, sai?


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu dimmi solo una cosa... definitiva... pensi che la maggioranza, qui, voglia che Chen se ne vada in esilio?... dimmi... per la maggioranza, qui, è Chen l'origine di ogni male?... dimmi...


 
Chen Chen....Capisci? SI SI!
Origine del balagan di certo


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> di fatto la critica dovrebbe sempre prendere in esame l'opera in sè e non l'autore dell'opera. ma sappiamo che non va così, quindi è difficilissimo essere dei bravi critici. ecco, la difficoltà non sta nella critica in sè ma al metodo con cui la si formula.
> in un forum come questo è credo molto difficile stabilire un confine fra critica ed offesa...
> per dire, se anziché scrivere in questo forum scrivessimo su notizieoggi o su filosofia.net, credo che la critica avrebbe tutto un altro motivo di essere e di giustificarsi.
> hanno ragione feddy e gli altri quando dicono che a volte certi discorsi esulano dal contesto del forum, perché non sono pertinenti al motivo per cui si scrive in questo forum.
> ...


Anna, forse quel che non si riesce a capire (probabile limite almeno mio nell'esporre) è che proprio perchè si vorrebbe che QUESTA fosse casa di tutti, vecchi utenti, meno vecchi e neofiti, che storie, storielle storiacce legati ad altri luoghi restassero FUORI da qui.

Non è l'andar fuori discorso che disturba,  ci sta, non mi pare di non esser mai andato OT...ma è la sistematicità, è il sentir qualcuno che dice di aver mal di pancia, parlarne per dieci post e poi per cento e passa altri disquisire sulle radici della medicina.
Che non è che non si possa fare eh, le accuse di censura e altro le lascio a chi non ha argomenti, ma si potrebbe aver il buon gusto di aprire un post apposito? Cosa, tra l'altro, prevista anche delle regole di un forum quelle che nessuno si va mai a leggere!

Chen, mi fa sorridere quel che hai scritto pensando alle minacce di querela che hai millantato perchè ti avevano toccato mammà!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che fa meno sorridere invece e te lo ripeto, è che quando un nick racconta una storia personale, parla di sè, della propria vita, interagisce non solo con lo scritto ma come PERSONA, carne lacrime e sangue...quanti han confessato di star piangendo per qualcosa che gli è stato detto o per una carezza ricevuta? Solo uno scritto? Mai visto pagine grondar lacrime o sangue, anzi, se vuoi alcune testimonianze scritte, ma erano quelle di PERSONE reali, realmente ferite, che realmente soffrivano....

Se così non fosse, perchè avresti detto a Caterina di chiedere scusa ad Otella? Se non vi era una persona dietro a quel nick, non vi doveva essere neanche offesa no?

Quello che dici di non capire (o spero ancora tu faccia finta di non capire) è che qui, in questo forum non stiam trattando materiale letterario, ma materiale UMANO.

E che come tale va rispettato.

Ma ti costa tanto leggendo qualcosa che non ti par giusto o sensato dire che non sei d'accordo, che tu la vedi diversamente e come la vedi, invece di cercar di andar ad offendere in modo villano e spesso razzista intere categorie di persone?

Che intelligenza occorrerebbe poer riuscire a far questo? Non credo una eccelsa!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cen, io mi dico... ma davvero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ti sbagli... eccome se ti sbagli... io so... e sapevo... aggiungo un'ulteriore tassello: il trattamento riservato a Bruja e Lancillotto, quando si sono chiariti i loro reali rapporti... non mi pare d'aver visto comportamenti molto "lodevoli"... anche in quell'occasione, Chensamurai scrisse alcune cose... per fare un po' di giustizia... e disperdere il branco... pronto all'assalto... vuoi la mia opinione? eccotela: qui gira un'immondizia chiamata _IPOCRISIA_... ed emanava la sua puzza ben prima dell'arrivo della truppa di DOL... ben prima...

... un ultima cosa: qui, si pratica l'arte dell'assalto al più debole... l'arte del branco... ma, purtroppo, gira anche un Samurai, pronto a trattar i vili a fil di spada...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sbagli... eccome se ti sbagli... io so... e sapevo... aggiungo un'ulteriore tassello: il trattamento riservato a Bruja e Lancillotto, quando si sono chiariti i loro reali rapporti... non mi pare d'aver visto comportamenti molto "lodevoli"... anche in quell'occasione, Chensamurai scrisse alcune cose... per fare un po' di giustizia... e disperdere il branco... pronto all'assalto... vuoi la mia opinione? eccotela: qui gira un'immondizia chiamata _IPOCRISIA_... ed emanava la sua puzza ben prima dell'arrivo della truppa di DOL... ben prima...
> 
> ... un ultima cosa: qui, si pratica l'arte dell'assalto al più debole... l'arte del branco... ma, purtroppo, *gira anche un Samurai, pronto a trattar i vili a fil di spada...*



ma falla finita buffone.... e pensa piuttosto alla bestia che te rompera' le corna sabbbato...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sbagli... eccome se ti sbagli... io so... e sapevo... aggiungo un'ulteriore tassello: il trattamento riservato a Bruja e Lancillotto, quando si sono chiariti i loro reali rapporti... non mi pare d'aver visto comportamenti molto "lodevoli"... anche in quell'occasione, Chensamurai scrisse alcune cose... per fare un po' di giustizia... e disperdere il branco... pronto all'assalto... vuoi la mia opinione? eccotela: qui gira un'immondizia chiamata _IPOCRISIA_... ed emanava la sua puzza ben prima dell'arrivo della truppa di DOL... ben prima...
> 
> ... un ultima cosa: qui, si pratica l'arte dell'assalto al più debole... l'arte del branco... ma, purtroppo, gira anche un Samurai, pronto a trattar i vili a fil di spada...


Oh gesu'... e chi sarebbe il piu' debole che tu difenti a spada tratta? Quella che va in giro a ravanare tra le vite altrui _sotto mentite spoglie_?

Ma vai va... cerca di mantenere un po' di credibilita'...

Ti dico Chen... tu tanto quanto... lasci il tempo che trovi, non ti dare tutta questa importanza non sei la causa di nessun male...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2008)

Sì sì Chen, ok!

Io l'ho capito sai?

Tu da bimbo a carnevale volevi vestirti da Zorro. E tua mamma invece ti faceva sempre vestire da paggetto.

Adesso però rispondi un pò a questa domanda, che mi sa che l'hai saltata. 





La Lupa ha detto:


> ... Bruja ha posto una questione... alla sua maniera... ovvero, ha chiesto quale sia il confine tra insulto ed esercizio della critica... credo che la domanda possa trovare una risposta... ma la risposta deve essere commisurata al contesto... mi spiego meglio... io penso che qui, in un forum, sia lecito TUTTO ciò che è rivolto al TESTO... che, quando pubblicato, ha vita propria... vita pubblica... cosa che non può essere predicata dell'autore... che rimane privato... anonimo... e qui, amici e amiche, sta la differenza... la linea di demarcazione... il testo e il suo autore, vivono in dimensioni assolutamente diverse... tanto è pubblico ed_ esibito_ il primo... tanto è _celato_ e privato il secondo... questa dicotomia, vive nel forum... ai poli di questa dicotomia, vanno applicati "_principi_" diversi ed altrettanto dicotomici... ovvero, TUTTO è consentito nei confronti del TESTO... NULLA è consentito nei confronti dell'AUTORE... a dicotomia... applicar dicotomia... quindi, non esiste insulto alcuno nel trattar i testi... mentre tutto può divenir, potenzialmente, insulto nel trattar l'autore... orbene, detto questo, è necessario, tuttavia, rilevare che, in un forum, l'autore di fatto non esiste... dato ch'è ridotto a nick... ovvero, a TESTO anch'esso... indi, per il principio più sopra esposto, anche del nick può esser predicato quanto previsto per il testo... se ne deduce che in un forum _non esiste offesa alcuna_... né per il testo, né per il nick, anch'esso "_testo_"... e nulla più... se ne deduce che solo i pazzi possono sentirsi offesi attraverso il testo... come solo un giornalista pazzo può sentirsi offeso per le critiche ad un suo articolo, firmato con uno pseudonimo...
> 
> Chensamurai
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti sbagli... eccome se ti sbagli... io so... e sapevo... aggiungo un'ulteriore tassello: il trattamento riservato a Bruja e Lancillotto, quando si sono chiariti i loro reali rapporti... non mi pare d'aver visto comportamenti molto "lodevoli"... anche in quell'occasione, Chensamurai scrisse alcune cose... per fare un po' di giustizia... e disperdere il branco... pronto all'assalto... vuoi la mia opinione? eccotela: qui gira un'immondizia chiamata _IPOCRISIA_... ed emanava la sua puzza ben prima dell'arrivo della truppa di DOL... ben prima...
> 
> ... un ultima cosa: qui, si pratica l'arte dell'assalto al più debole... l'arte del branco... ma, purtroppo, gira anche un Samurai, pronto a trattar i vili a fil di spada...


anche perché niente di nostro è rimasto segreto. hai notato?
di ipocrita nel nostro gruppo non c'è niente... semmai adesso sapete che c'è una drogata, qualche malato di mente, qualche corunuto, qualche traditore, una misspadania taglia 38, un latin lover, una sessagenaria e un dinamitardo che spara dal tetto della sua jeep---


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anna, forse quel che non si riesce a capire (probabile limite almeno mio nell'esporre) è che proprio perchè si vorrebbe che QUESTA fosse casa di tutti, vecchi utenti, meno vecchi e neofiti, che storie, storielle storiacce legati ad altri luoghi restassero FUORI da qui.
> 
> Non è l'andar fuori discorso che disturba, ci sta, non mi pare di non esser mai andato OT...ma è la sistematicità, è il sentir qualcuno che dice di aver mal di pancia, parlarne per dieci post e poi per cento e passa altri disquisire sulle radici della medicina.
> Che non è che non si possa fare eh, le accuse di censura e altro le lascio a chi non ha argomenti, ma si potrebbe aver il buon gusto di aprire un post apposito? Cosa, tra l'altro, prevista anche delle regole di un forum quelle che nessuno si va mai a leggere!
> ...


... calma, calma... opera le dovute distinzioni... per me, qui, si trattano TESTI, non persone... il tuo errore è quello di IDENTIFICARTI con i tuoi scritti... errore puerile... banale... uno scritto PUBBLICO E ANONIMO è un TESTO... tu lo pubblichi e non è più tuo... e chiunque può criticarlo... chiunque può predicarne quel che gli pare... se scrivi una stronzata... ho il diritto di scrivere che, per me, è una stronzata... se scrivi "un pò"... ho il diritto di mandarti a prender lezioni di grammatica... 

... a Caterina ho chiesto di chiedere scusa perché Otella aveva bisogno di quelle scuse... la persona che sta dietro OTELLA... quella in carne ed ossa, aveva bisogno di quelle scuse... e Caterina, aveva bisogno di farle, quelle scuse... perché è una persona per bene... impulsiva, forse... ma una brava persona... che VOI avete giudicato e messo in croce... VOI, i perbenisti filistei... che intelligenza serve per inchiodare a una croce una persona?... davvero, non eccelsa, direi...

... quanto alla querela, ti dirò una cosa... c'è una persona, in questo forum, la quale sapeva bene che stavo bleffando e con la quale mi facevo grasse risate... grasse davvero... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì sì Chen, ok!
> 
> Io l'ho capito sai?
> 
> ...


eh no esimia... nel nostro caso ( Chen) e' evidente il trauma deva-stante subìto per la NEG-AZIONE del travestimento e non per subirne uno non consono.....

E' LA NEG-AZIONE DI UNA MASCHERA CHE ORA L'OBBLIGA A RICERCARLA....

ao' Lupe', pero' kazzo pure tu... e' l'ABC..


----------



## La Lupa (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanto alla querela, ti dirò una cosa... c'è una persona, in questo forum, la quale sapeva bene che stavo bleffando e con la quale mi facevo grasse risate... grasse davvero... hi, hi, hi...


A.

Una persona eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ok Chen. Dopo questa, ho l'assoluta, incontrovertibile, inaffondabile certezza che sei un babbeo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Ma non il tuo SCRITTO eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Proprio tu Chensamuraicomepersona!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Madonna mia... sono ancora in ufficio.... mi fai piangere!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì sì Chen, ok!
> 
> Io l'ho capito sai?
> 
> ...


... ho già risposto... ho recitato... tra l'altro mi hanno scritto anche di peggio... e li ho presi a risate... te lo ripeto, per come sono fatto io, non è possibile "toccarmi" scrivendo _minchiate_ in un forum... m'incazzo solamente se qui, luogo pubblico, vengono scritte frasi razziste o antisemite... solo in questo caso, potrei presentare un esposto in procura... cosa che ho fatto, assieme ad altri, in questi giorni, a causa di alcuni imbecilli antisemiti...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho già risposto... ho recitato... tra l'altro mi hanno scritto anche di peggio... e li ho presi a risate... te lo ripeto, per come sono fatto io, non è possibile "toccarmi" scrivendo _minchiate_ in un forum... m'incazzo solamente se qui, luogo pubblico, vengono scritte frasi razziste o antisemite... solo in questo caso, potrei presentare un esposto in procura... cosa che ho fatto, assieme ad altri, in questi giorni, a causa di alcuni imbecilli antisemiti...


ma rivai a kagher.... e nun te scorda' Bossi...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma, calma... opera le dovute distinzioni... per me, qui, si trattano TESTI, non persone... il tuo errore è quello di IDENTIFICARTI con i tuoi scritti... errore puerile... banale... uno scritto PUBBLICO E ANONIMO è un TESTO... tu lo pubblichi e non è più tuo... e chiunque può criticarlo... chiunque può predicarne quel che gli pare... se scrivi una stronzata... ho il diritto di scrivere che, per me, è una stronzata... se scrivi "un pò"... ho il diritto di mandarti a prender lezioni di grammatica...
> 
> *... a Caterina ho chiesto di chiedere scusa perché Otella aveva bisogno di quelle scuse... la persona che sta dietro OTELLA... quella in carne ed ossa, aveva bisogno di quelle scuse... e Caterina, aveva bisogno di farle, quelle scuse... perché è una persona per bene... impulsiva, forse... ma una brava persona.*.. che VOI avete giudicato e messo in croce... VOI, i perbenisti filistei... che intelligenza serve per inchiodare a una croce una persona?... davvero, non eccelsa, direi...
> 
> ... quanto alla querela, ti dirò una cosa... c'è una persona, in questo forum, la quale sapeva bene che stavo bleffando e con la quale mi facevo grasse risate... grasse davvero... hi, hi, hi...


Bisogna che non tu non ti contraddica ogni piè sospinto, chen...ste persone ci sono o non ci sono dietro a questi nick?

E visto che testimoniano le LORO storie, meritano o no il rispetto o solo quando lo decidi tu? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mai messo in dubbio o negato il tuo diritto a scrivere che io dica anche delle stronzate...ciò non ti autorizza comunque a cercar di banalizzare chi le scrive per rafforzare le tue opinioni o quelle di chi riporti...devi trarre forza in quello per esser più assertivo? Non dimostri in questo modo tutti i tuoi limiti?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh *gesu'*... e chi sarebbe il *piu' *debole che tu difenti a spada tratta? Quella che va in giro a ravanare tra le vite altrui _sotto mentite spoglie_?
> 
> Ma vai va... cerca di mantenere un *po'* di *credibilita'*...
> 
> Ti dico Chen... tu tanto quanto... lasci il tempo che trovi, non ti dare tutta questa importanza non sei la causa di nessun male...


... hi, hi, hi... no, non sono il male... io sono la cura... tant'è vero che, da quando sono entrato in questo forum, non si leggono più certe nefandezze... e ci si guarda bene dal compiere certe crudeltà... e tu, ne sai qualcosa... vero?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

Un altro post del cazzo per accertare cosa poi, MAH!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... no, non sono il male... io sono la cura... tant'è vero che, da quando sono entrato in questo forum, non si leggono più certe nefandezze... e ci si guarda bene dal compiere certe crudeltà... e tu, ne sai qualcosa... vero?... hi, hi, hi...


Ma perchè scrivi cose così sputtanabili? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









*Quando si son scritte nefandezze e chi ha agito con crudeltà prima del Febbraio 2007?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

Trovami qualcosa di antecedente su su...o forse è tutto successivo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo solo per amor di cronaca e di cronologia eh!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un altro post del cazzo per accertare cosa poi, MAH!


 
appunto.il sesso degli angeli.
non c'è peggior sordo...

comincio a pensare che a qualcuno convenga tenere le cose come stanno


sera...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Febbraio 2008)

Ma che si discute a fare?
Tanto ognuno di noi è convinto di aver difeso qualcun'altro, di aver salvato dall'infamia qualcun'altro, di aver subito torti da qualcun'altro ancora.....
Trovo sia del tutto improduttivo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bisogna che non tu non ti contraddica ogni piè sospinto, chen...ste persone ci sono o non ci sono dietro a questi nick?
> 
> E visto che testimoniano le LORO storie, meritano o no il rispetto o solo quando lo decidi tu?
> 
> ...


... ti faccio notare che esiste la libertà di ribattere a quello che scrivo... ad esempio, io e Multimodi abbiamo discusso all'arma bianca, l'altro giorno... punto per punto... colpo su colpo... due giorni a dicutere sull'intelligenza e il male... una delle discussioni più belle che abbia mai fatto qui dentro... ma bisogna essere Multimodi... questo è il punto... bisogna essere in grado di reggere l'urto del ragionamento... e di svolgerne... e Multimodi, non è stato "tenero" con me... è stata una discussione svolta sul fil di spada... e nessuno s'è sentito offeso per le reciproche obiezioni... ho anche scritto che secondo me era ubriaco... visto e considerato che lui, un giorno, ha scritto che sono uno stronzo... ma intelligente... hi, hi, hi... 

... quanto ai nick, certo che dietro ci sono delle persone, ma io, non tratto le "persone", tratto i "testi"... riesci a capire?... d'altra parte, chi rende pubblico un suo scritto, accetta, implicitamente, che quello scritto venga "trattato" nelle più svariate maniere e dalle più svariate persone... preti... filosofi... mamme... ottusi... acuti... queste sono le regole del gioco... dialettica... argomentazione... anche spietata...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> appunto.il sesso degli angeli.
> non c'è peggior sordo...
> 
> comincio a pensare che a qualcuno convenga tenere le cose come stanno
> ...


Dere ma ai tempi di FA, questo soggetto c'era?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un altro post del cazzo per accertare cosa poi, MAH!


... magari per sollecitare questa tua risposta del cazzo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere ma ai tempi di FA, questo soggetto c'era?


E' apparso forse poco prima che lui se ne andasse.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A.
> 
> Una persona eh?
> 
> ...


... una persona... quella che, quando entrai nel forum, mi spiegò per bene la categoria alla quale tu appartieni... TU, non il tuo nick o il tuo testo... proprio TU... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti faccio notare che esiste la libertà di ribattere a quello che scrivo... ad esempio, io e Multimodi abbiamo discusso all'arma bianca, l'altro giorno... punto per punto... colpo su colpo... due giorni a dicutere sull'intelligenza e il male... una delle discussioni più belle che abbia mai fatto qui dentro... ma bisogna essere Multimodi... questo è il punto... bisogna essere in grado di reggere l'urto del ragionamento... e di svolgerne... e Multimodi, non è stato "tenero" con me... è stata una discussione svolta sul fil di spada... e nessuno s'è sentito offeso per le reciproche obiezioni... ho anche scritto che secondo me era ubriaco... visto e considerato che lui, un giorno, ha scritto che sono uno stronzo... ma intelligente... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... quanto ai nick, certo che dietro ci sono delle persone, ma io, non tratto le "persone", tratto i "testi"... riesci a capire?... d'altra parte, chi rende pubblico un suo scritto, accetta, implicitamente, che quello scritto venga "trattato" nelle più svariate maniere e dalle più svariate persone... preti... filosofi... mamme... ottusi... acuti... queste sono le regole del gioco... dialettica... argomentazione... anche spietata...


tratti i testi. solo che qui non siamo in un forum politico o di filosofia in cui certe tematiche vengono trattate come ARGOMENTI di discussione... qui si viene ad aprire un canale di comunicazione diverso... ed è per questo che è più difficile non cadere nell'errore di leggere solo il testo dimenticando l'anima sofferta che c'è dietro lo scritto. in questo forum serve più l'empatia e l'"entropia", e cioè l'analisi dell'incertezza, piuttosto che uno spirito analitico... anche perché non vogliono confrontarsi... cercano la condivisione, almeno all'inizio...
diciamo che l'ideale sarebbe aspettare un tot di tempo prima di esprime giudizi analitici...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma perchè scrivi cose così sputtanabili?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dovresti stare in religioso silenzio... vai a leggerti il trattamento riservato a Bruja e a Lancillotto... sono stati quelli di DOL?... è stato Chen?... vai a leggere quanta merda era pronta a scaricarsi su quelle due persone... da nick "amici"... che poi pontificano circa la correttezza... e il savoir faire...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... quanto ai nick, certo che dietro ci sono delle persone, ma io, non tratto le "persone", tratto i "testi"... riesci a capire?... *d'altra parte, chi rende pubblico un suo scritto, accetta, implicitamente, che quello scritto venga "trattato" nelle più svariate maniere e dalle più svariate persone... preti... filosofi... mamme... ottusi... acuti... queste sono le regole del gioco... dialettica... argomentazione... anche spietata...


... e tu riesci a "CAPIRE" che le persone che si affacciano/scrivono nel forun non sono in cerca di critica di come scrivono, ma bensi' di consigli, voglia di sfogarsi, aiuto umano, confronto con chi c'e' gia' passato per quel vissuto?

CAPISCI?


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... magari per sollecitare questa tua risposta del cazzo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

*Andiamo bene...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... una persona... quella che, quando entrai nel forum, mi spiegò per bene la categoria alla quale tu appartieni... TU, non il tuo nick o il tuo testo... proprio TU... hi, hi, hi...


E tu saresti quello che da del mafioso e dell'omertoso agli altri?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tratti i testi. solo che qui non siamo in un forum politico o di filosofia in cui certe tematiche vengono trattate come ARGOMENTI di discussione... qui si viene ad aprire un canale di comunicazione diverso... ed è per questo che è più difficile non cadere nell'errore di leggere solo il testo dimenticando l'anima sofferta che c'è dietro lo scritto. in questo forum serve più l'empatia e l'entropia che uno spirito analitico... anche perché non vogliono confrontarsi... cercano la condivisione, almeno all'inizio...
> diciamo che l'ideale sarebbe aspettare un tot di tempo prima di esprime giudizi analitici...


... la tua è un'opinione... rispettabilissima... ma rimane un'opinione... quello che tu chiami "accogliere/empatia", per me, è collusione... per questo non la pratico... io pratico l'esercizio della ragione... perché penso che questo sia l'antidoto alla soffrenza... 

Ciao, devo andare...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' apparso forse poco prima che lui se ne andasse.



AH ... ECCO ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tu saresti quello che *da* del mafioso e dell'omertoso agli altri?


... dà... dà... da, è articolo...

... io non ho denigrato... se denigri, devi fare nome e cognome... io ho citato una fonte... e è mio diritto non rivelarla...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH ... ECCO ...


... Abelarda... hai parlato con le tue ovaie?... hi, hi, hi...

... Buona serata... e buon colloquio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Abelarda... hai parlato con le tue ovaie?... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... Buona serata... e buon colloquio... hi, hi, hi...


Ma che risposta si puo' dare ad un elemento del genere?!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *dovresti stare in religioso silenzio*... vai a leggerti il trattamento riservato a Bruja e a Lancillotto... sono stati quelli di DOL?... è stato Chen?... vai a leggere quanta merda era pronta a scaricarsi su quelle due persone... da nick "amici"... che poi pontificano circa la correttezza... e il savoir faire...


*Ora mi censuri pure?*










La data del'outing di Bruja e Lanci è comunque successiva al tuo avvento...documentati caro...e non parlar a vanvera...TUTTO il peggio è successivo al tuo avvento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





è lì, scritto nero su bianco!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dà... dà... da, è articolo...
> 
> ... io non ho denigrato... se denigri, devi fare nome e cognome... io ho citato una fonte... e è mio diritto non rivelarla...


Chen chen più te la rigiri...e più puzzi!


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chen chen più te la rigiri...e più puzzi!


Il fatto grave e' che non si vergogna delle figuracce che fa ...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il fatto grave e' che non si vergogna delle figuracce che fa ...


Mari' e' assodato....chist' e' scem'...

... ed avra' pure una vita di merda, altro che soldi, fighe e cattedra di filosofia....


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Mari' e' assodato....chist' e' scem'...
> 
> * ... ed avra' pure una vita di merda*, altro che soldi, fighe e cattedra di filosofia....



... SI, deve essere vero, perche' la puzza arriva anche quaggiu' ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2008)

*STERMI'*

La differenza di questo scemo e K..K e': che con K..K ci si divertiva ... questo e' un caso da compiangere, e' nu pover strunz.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja ha posto una questione... alla sua maniera... ovvero, ha chiesto quale sia il confine tra insulto ed esercizio della critica... credo che la domanda possa trovare una risposta... ma la risposta deve essere commisurata al contesto... mi spiego meglio... io penso che qui, in un forum, sia lecito TUTTO ciò che è rivolto al TESTO... che, quando pubblicato, ha vita propria... vita pubblica... cosa che non può essere predicata dell'autore... che rimane privato... anonimo... e qui, amici e amiche, sta la differenza... la linea di demarcazione... il testo e il suo autore, vivono in dimensioni assolutamente diverse... tanto è pubblico ed_ esibito_ il primo... tanto è _celato_ e privato il secondo... questa dicotomia, vive nel forum... ai poli di questa dicotomia, vanno applicati "_principi_" diversi ed altrettanto dicotomici... ovvero, TUTTO è consentito nei confronti del TESTO... NULLA è consentito nei confronti dell'AUTORE... a dicotomia... applicar dicotomia... quindi, non esiste insulto alcuno nel trattar i testi... mentre tutto può divenir, potenzialmente, insulto nel trattar l'autore... orbene, detto questo, è necessario, tuttavia, rilevare che, in un forum, l'autore di fatto non esiste... dato ch'è ridotto a nick... ovvero, a TESTO anch'esso... indi, per il principio più sopra esposto, anche del nick può esser predicato quanto previsto per il testo... se ne deduce che in un forum _non esiste offesa alcuna_... né per il testo, né per il nick, anch'esso "_testo_"... e nulla più... se ne deduce che solo i pazzi possono sentirsi offesi attraverso il testo... come solo un giornalista pazzo può sentirsi offeso per le critiche ad un suo articolo, firmato con uno pseudonimo...
> 
> Chensamurai


Senti esegeta di sti maroni....quando ti hanno offeso tua madre e la tua persona, episodio al cui seguito scoppio' un pandemonio e ci minnaciasti pure di fare intervenire la polizia, non hai affatto applicato su TE STESSO questa tesi che potrebbe, dico potrebbe essere anche condivisibile.

E dico potrebbe, perchè il principio di convivenza in una stessa stanza, anche se virtuale e appartenente ad una comunicazione solo scritta e quindi riguardante  solo il testo e quindi ancora -non_ personale-,_non ti offre il diritto acquisito di entrare, invece, *nel merito* di come si puo' esprimere una persona che utilizza gli strumenti espressivi che gli sono naturali, o che ha acquisito per un suo percorso personale.

Non ti offre il diritto quindi  e non ti puoi nemmeno sentire garantito da una difesa che nemmeno la materia giurisdizionale ti garantisce..in parole povere e umili, ti becchi la denuncia e paparino penserà a difenderti. I tuoi limiti nell'esercitare il tuo pensiero come sai, hanno dei limiti molto precisi quando tendono a ledere in veri modi e con gli argomenti piu' disparati le persone che stanno intorno a te.

E il fatto che entrambi siamo qui in forma anonima,non ti rende estraneo alla comunità stessa, luogo comune[/I] in cui ci esprimiamo e ci relazioniamo come accade nella società reale,e che ci dovrebbe obbligare,  per rispettare almeno le piu' elementari norme civili di buon gusto, rispetto verso _l'altro di noi_, e le aspettative che tutto il gruppo si attende. considerando oltretutto l'oggettivo disagio che la tua scrittura pubblica, e non privata perchè di quella non me ne stracatafotte nulla, ha procurato e continua a procurare nella completa disistima di coloro che tentano, inutilmente, di interagire con te.

detto questo,un  vaffanculo di cuore, non a te sai ( perchè della tua persona non mi importa affatto)...ma a quello che sai esprimere nelle tue _ragioni_ meno opportune.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Abelarda... hai parlato con le tue ovaie?... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... Buona serata... e buon colloquio... hi, hi, hi...


prova a concentrarti sul tuo *annaffiatoio*, è probabile che con qualche intervento _idraulico_ sullo stesso la tua attenzione sugli organi femminili cosi compulsiva, ne potrebbe trarre un vantaggio personale.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh gesu'... e chi sarebbe il piu' debole che tu difenti a spada tratta? Quella che va in giro a ravanare tra le vite altrui _sotto mentite spoglie_?
> 
> Ma vai va... cerca di mantenere un po' di credibilita'...
> 
> Ti dico Chen... tu tanto quanto... lasci il tempo che trovi, non ti dare tutta questa importanza non sei la causa di nessun male...


 
Quoto ogni virgola.

Aggiugo una cosa: probabilmente abbiamo sbagliato noi a difendere quello che ritenevamo essere dover difeso.ma lo rifarei, sono cosi e mi piaccio cosi.

E quindi, me ne impippo due volte.

Lui come altri/ e rimanessero qui quanto ne hanno voglia..non è mai stato e oggi piu' che mai, un problema mio.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La differenza di questo scemo e K..K e': che con K..K ci si divertiva ... questo e' un caso da compiangere, e' nu pover strunz.


notaio conferma... e ti diro' che uno scemo come questo Chen nei vari fora che bazzico non mi e' mai capitato.... sara' forse che gli "altri" (gestori) sono piu' abili nel riconoscere i soli disturbatori e li "sprangano" al volo?

La pervicacia nel "tenerselo" me fa' pensa' che mammina abbia pagato pe' fa' trastulla' il figlioletto ritardato e gia' colpito da tante disgrazie!































Ps: ao' sto a scherza' (Giuva', Bru',Fedi' &C)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dovresti stare in religioso silenzio... vai a leggerti il trattamento riservato a Bruja e a Lancillotto... sono stati quelli di DOL?... è stato Chen?... vai a leggere quanta merda era pronta a scaricarsi su quelle due persone... da nick "amici"... che poi pontificano circa la correttezza... e il savoir faire...


Per la precisione, qualora qualcuno nuovo o di scarsa memoria non ricordasse, quando Bruja e Lancillotto rivelarono di essere una coppia io fui tra coloro che manifestarono stupore per la notizia (a dimostrazione che la dietrologia e il pettegolezzo mi sono estranei) e comunicarono il disagio per aver comunicato con loro senza essere a conoscenza di questo fatto.
L'ho comunicato a loro in quanto esisteva ed esiste un rapporto amichevole e agli amici comunico sinceramente quel che sento e il rapporto che tuttora esiste esclude che le mie parole potessero essere interpretate in modo malevole.
Non devo rendere conto né giustificarmi con Chen di un comportamento estremamente limpido.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dà... dà... da, è articolo...
> 
> ... io non ho denigrato... se denigri, devi fare nome e cognome... io ho citato una fonte... e è mio diritto non rivelarla...


"da" è preposizione semplice.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

burp


----------



## Old Angel (14 Febbraio 2008)

up


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

sob


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "da" è preposizione semplice.


Di a da in con su per tra fra....elementare, già!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di a da in con su per tra fra....elementare, già!


Infatti come misera e pezzente e banale maestrina mi è saltato all'occhio


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

sartina non c'è questa sera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sartina non c'è questa sera...


...a mangiare al ristorante lei ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tailandese  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...beh io sono nazionalista dal punto di vista culinario...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...a mangiare al ristorante lei ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la cucina cinese ( ehmm..ehmmm:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    io la adoro.

tu no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la cucina cinese ( ehmm..ehmmm:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una volta all'anno sì...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una volta all'anno sì...


la dico grossa...io in questo periodo la preferisco a quella italiana...ma non perchè sia migliore, anzi, ma solo per i gusti che propone di cui sono ghiotta..che ce devo fa?


ti invitero' ad un cinese qui...che è meraviglioso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti convertiro' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





o preferisci i pisarei e fagioli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la dico grossa...io in questo periodo la preferisco a quella italiana...ma non perchè sia migliore, anzi, ma solo per i gusti che propone di cui sono ghiotta..che ce devo fa?
> 
> 
> ti invitero' ad un cinese qui...che è meraviglioso
> ...


I pisarei e fasoi non li mangio da trentanni...ma me ne ricordo ancora il sapore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ...facciamo per quelli...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la dico grossa...io in questo periodo la preferisco a quella italiana...ma non perchè sia migliore, anzi, ma solo per i gusti che propone di cui sono ghiotta..che ce devo fa?
> 
> 
> ti invitero' ad un cinese qui...che è meraviglioso
> ...


o che belo, li fasuli....

ao' pero' non m'assumo responsabilita'...

minkia l'ultima volta che mi moje l'ha fatti, ce so' stati 3 feriti....e' uscito pure sul giornale....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Ieri la cena era deliziosa... anzi a momenti leccavo il piatto... ok i piatti... inoltre il cinese che avevo seduto di fianco era di una galanteria d'altri tempi... mi spostava pure la sedia quando dovevo alzarmi... e m'ha fatto mangiare tanti di quei peperoncini piccanti che m'accendevo la sigaretta con un rutto!!!

Ma il Curry verde era un'opera d'arte


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri la cena era deliziosa... anzi a momenti leccavo il piatto... ok i piatti... inoltre il cinese che avevo seduto di fianco era di una galanteria d'altri tempi... mi spostava pure la sedia quando dovevo alzarmi... e m'ha fatto mangiare tanti di quei peperoncini piccanti che m'accendevo la sigaretta con un rutto!!!
> 
> Ma il Curry verde era un'opera d'arte












  a che ora sei rientrata? O non sei rientrata?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "da" è preposizione semplice.


... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... infatti... hi, hi, hi... l'ho messo lì apposta... hi, hi, hi... volevo vedere se il Fedifrago si accorgeva di una baggianata simile... penso che se avessi scritto che "da" è un verbo, non se ne sarebbe nemmeno accorto... hi, hi, hi... che noia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il fatto grave e' che non si vergogna delle figuracce che fa ...


... che t'hanno detto gli ovociti?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quoto ogni virgola.
> 
> Aggiugo una cosa: probabilmente abbiamo sbagliato noi a difendere quello che ritenevamo *essere dover difeso*.ma lo rifarei, sono cosi e mi piaccio *cosi*.
> 
> ...


... esser dover difeso?... hi, hi, hi... l'importante è piacersi, dai... ad ognuno i propri incubi... hi, hi, hi... senti, guarda che sappiamo bene come ti piaccia spingere i vasetti di cacca... con un bastone corto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La differenza di questo scemo e K..K *e':* che con K..K ci si divertiva ... questo *e' *un caso da compiangere, *e'* nu pover strunz.


... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... dovrebbe bastare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per la precisione, qualora qualcuno nuovo o di scarsa memoria non ricordasse, quando Bruja e Lancillotto rivelarono di essere una coppia io fui tra coloro che manifestarono stupore per la notizia (a dimostrazione che la dietrologia e il pettegolezzo mi sono estranei) e comunicarono il disagio per aver comunicato con loro senza essere a conoscenza di questo fatto.
> L'ho comunicato a loro in quanto esisteva ed esiste un rapporto amichevole e agli amici comunico sinceramente quel che sento e il rapporto che tuttora esiste esclude che le mie parole potessero essere interpretate in modo malevole.
> Non devo rendere conto né giustificarmi con Chen di un comportamento estremamente limpido.


... *Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta...* hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, Cen... io la penso come te, nella sostanza... ma è anche vero che sia io che te siamo come dire... menti aperte a tutto, anche al male. a te ed a me il male non spaventa più. so che capisci perfettamente cosa intendo.
> però questo è un forum a cui approda gente veramente in crisi e non mai un caso se una crisi sentimentale poi finisce per mettere in crisi anche tutto il resto della vita...
> un trauma come un tradimento e/o un abbandono è un gran casino in tutti i sensi.
> insomma, chi è in pieno marasma, se noti, parla sempre e solo della sua situazione... cerca riferimenti, punti di convergenza con storie simili alla sua... insomma non gli frega meno di niente di parlare di altro... ed è comprensibile.
> ...


... senti, qui si tratta di mantenere alto il livello della discussione... bisogna compiere lo sforzo titanico di impedire che questo forum sia parassitato da derelitti sociali e culturali... almeno proviamoci...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di a da in con su per tra fra....elementare, già!


... non tanto elementare per te... hi, hi, hi... te l'ho servita sotto il naso e, come prevedevo, non te ne sei nemmeno accorto... hi, hi, hi... adesso, hai capito a che livello sei?... una qualsiasi ed anonima maestrina di scuola elementare se n'è accorta... TU, no... hi, hi, hi... fatti due conti... qui volevo arrivare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti come misera e pezzente e banale maestrina mi è saltato all'occhio


... se ne sarebbe accorto anche un barbone di passaggio alla mensa della Caritas... hi, hi, hi... l'ho messo lì apposta... per dimostrare quanta ignoranza c'è in questo forum... che poi, riflette l'ignoranza generale del popolo italiano... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja ha posto una questione... alla sua maniera... ovvero, ha chiesto quale sia il confine tra insulto ed esercizio della critica... credo che la domanda possa trovare una risposta... ma la risposta deve essere commisurata al contesto... mi spiego meglio... io penso che qui, in un forum, sia lecito TUTTO ciò che è rivolto al TESTO... che, quando pubblicato, ha vita propria... vita pubblica... cosa che non può essere predicata dell'autore... che rimane privato... anonimo... e qui, amici e amiche, sta la differenza... la linea di demarcazione... il testo e il suo autore, vivono in dimensioni assolutamente diverse... tanto è pubblico ed_ esibito_ il primo... tanto è _celato_ e privato il secondo... questa dicotomia, vive nel forum... ai poli di questa dicotomia, vanno applicati "_principi_" diversi ed altrettanto dicotomici... ovvero, TUTTO è consentito nei confronti del TESTO... NULLA è consentito nei confronti dell'AUTORE... a dicotomia... applicar dicotomia... quindi, non esiste insulto alcuno nel trattar i testi... mentre tutto può divenir, potenzialmente, insulto nel trattar l'autore... orbene, detto questo, è necessario, tuttavia, rilevare che, in un forum, l'autore di fatto non esiste... dato ch'è ridotto a nick... ovvero, a TESTO anch'esso... indi, per il principio più sopra esposto, anche del nick può esser predicato quanto previsto per il testo... se ne deduce che in un forum _non esiste offesa alcuna_... né per il testo, né per il nick, anch'esso "_testo_"... e nulla più... se ne deduce che solo i pazzi possono sentirsi offesi attraverso il testo... come solo un giornalista pazzo può sentirsi offeso per le critiche ad un suo articolo, firmato con uno pseudonimo...
> 
> Chensamurai


 

il problema è che si tratterebbe di analizzare i contenuti e non i testi.e la differenza è abissale .
èvero,poi che siamo tutti nicks ma c'èuna bella differenza con chi stravolge completamente la propria personalità indossandone una  inventata; 
mica per altro ...non siè sullo stesso piano ele basi di un qualsivoglia dialogo vengono amancare.


----------



## Iris (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mi riesce difficile percepire la differenza che passa tra il razzismo antisemita, contro il quale tu dici di aver sporto denunzia, avendolo trovato in questo Forum, ed il razzismo contro i meridionali, che una povera mentecatta ha fatto passare per ideologia politica (ma si sa..chi non risponde di se stesso, non risponde neanche di ciò che dice o scrive), e quello da te espresso contro le categorie meno abbienti, o addirittura emarginate.

Su una cosa mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo: c'è molta ignoranza in questo Forum...e non parlo di mancata conoscenza, o scarsa scolarizzazione ( che pure quando c'è, è evidente, ma non fastidiosa), ma assoluto disprezzo delle più elementari regole di civile confronto, e penosa dimenticanza del rispetto che si deve a qualsiasi individuo, che abbia un nick, o che ne abbia dieci.

Continuo a ritenere che chiunque, e dico chiunque offende, che utilizzi un linguaggio forbito, o terra terra, non meriti giustificazioni.
Così come ho il più totale disprezzo per chi utilizza informazioni private, o ricevute in privato, e le divulghi in pubblico.

Questo secondo me, il discrimine, tra ciò che è sopportabile, e ciò che non lo è.

Iris


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> il problema è che si tratterebbe di analizzare i contenuti e non i testi.e la differenza è abissale .
> èvero,poi che siamo tutti nicks ma c'èuna bella differenza con chi stravolge completamente la propria personalità indossandone una inventata;
> mica per altro ...non siè sullo stesso piano ele basi di un qualsivoglia dialogo vengono amancare.


... no, aspetta un momento... quando parlo di "testo", intendo, ovviamente, il contenuto e la sua forma... non si può disgiungere una dall'altra... per quanto riguarda i nick, non ci sono dubbi... siamo tutti anonimi... indossiamo tutti l'abito dell'anonimato il quale, ci rende tutti grigi, tutti uguali... tranne che nel momento della pubblicazione del testo... la pubblicazione del testo, contrariamente all'anonimato assoluto nel quale operiamo, rappresenta il massimo dell'esibizione pubblica di noi stessi... si tratta di una dicotomia molto interessante perché fa vivere, uno accanto all'altra, l'anonimato più assoluto e la pubblicità mondiale più assoluta...

... aggiungo un'ultima cosa: io non stravolgo proprio nulla...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> *Mi riesce difficile percepire la differenza che passa tra il razzismo antisemita, contro il quale tu dici di aver sporto denunzia, avendolo trovato in questo Forum, ed il razzismo contro i meridionali, che una povera mentecatta ha fatto passare per ideologia politica* (ma si sa..chi non risponde di se stesso, non risponde neanche di ciò che dice o scrive), e quello da te espresso contro le categorie meno abbienti, o addirittura emarginate.
> 
> Su una cosa mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo: c'è molta ignoranza in questo Forum...e non parlo di mancata conoscenza, o scarsa scolarizzazione ( che pure quando c'è, è evidente, ma non fastidiosa), ma assoluto disprezzo delle più elementari regole di civile confronto, e penosa dimenticanza del rispetto che si deve a qualsiasi individuo, che abbia un nick, o che ne abbia dieci.
> 
> ...


Iris ma non farti fregare anche te dal kazzone.....



























e' lui piuttosto che e' sotto "attenzione" di  querela con risarcimento smutandante e licenziante seduta stante....































Ps: rega' l'unica per gestire la pace e' la spranga, sia per chi innesca le discussioni e sia per chi risponde....

Dopo 2 o 3 al massimo rientri, i kazzoni  flammeggianti si skazzano e se ne vanno a fare in kulo per sempre nell'oblio...

Tutti i fora che usano questo sistema sono piu' tranquilli rimanendo solo chi cerca la discussione proficua e non la rissa.

AUGH!

e........


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi riesce difficile percepire la differenza che passa tra il razzismo antisemita, contro il quale tu dici di aver sporto denunzia, avendolo trovato in questo Forum, ed il razzismo contro i meridionali, che una povera mentecatta ha fatto passare per ideologia politica (ma si sa..chi non risponde di se stesso, non risponde neanche di ciò che dice o scrive), e quello da te espresso contro le categorie meno abbienti, o addirittura emarginate.
> 
> Su una cosa mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo: c'è molta ignoranza in questo Forum...e non parlo di mancata conoscenza, o scarsa scolarizzazione ( che pure quando c'è, è evidente, ma non fastidiosa), ma assoluto disprezzo delle più elementari regole di civile confronto, e penosa dimenticanza del rispetto che si deve a qualsiasi individuo, che abbia un nick, o che ne abbia dieci.
> 
> ...


... Iris, il tuo è solamente un _pistolotto_ moralistico... che ti impedisce di "_vedere_" la realtà delle cose... nella loro fenomenologia... non t'accorgi delle sottili manipolazioni che spesso, avvengono attraverso il forum... ti perdi a guardare il dito... e non vedi la luna... 

... quanto all'ignoranza... ieri ne hai avuta un'esemplare esibizione... ho scritto, umoristicamente, che "da" è un articolo... hi, hi, hi... ma nessuno ha colto la battuta... drammaticamente, nessuno s'è accorto del dileggio... questo è il livello della nostra Italia... questo è il nostro presente... foriero di un futuro terribile...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, il tuo è solamente un _pistolotto_ moralistico... che ti impedisce di "_vedere_" la realtà delle cose... nella loro fenomenologia... non t'accorgi delle sottili manipolazioni che spesso, avvengono attraverso il forum... ti perdi a guardare il dito... e non vedi la luna...
> 
> ... quanto all'ignoranza... ieri ne hai avuta un'esemplare esibizione... ho scritto, umoristicamente, che "da" è un articolo... hi, hi, hi... ma nessuno ha colto la battuta... drammaticamente, *nessuno s'è accorto del dileggio...* questo è il livello della nostra Italia... questo è il nostro presente... foriero di un futuro terribile...


 
che divertimento...che sottile presa per i fondelli..che persona davvero singolare...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se ne sarebbe accorto anche un barbone di passaggio alla mensa della Caritas...


Chen un po' di volontariato alla Caritas non ti farebbe male. Così, tanto per capire cosa sia il mondo REALE...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, il tuo è solamente un _pistolotto_ moralistico... che ti impedisce di "_vedere_" la realtà delle cose... nella loro fenomenologia... non t'accorgi delle sottili manipolazioni che spesso, avvengono attraverso il forum... ti perdi a guardare il dito... e non vedi la luna...
> 
> ... quanto all'ignoranza... ieri ne hai avuta un'esemplare esibizione... ho scritto, umoristicamente, che "da" è un articolo... hi, hi, hi... ma nessuno ha colto la battuta... drammaticamente, nessuno s'è accorto del dileggio... questo è il livello della nostra Italia... questo è il nostro presente... foriero di un futuro terribile...


imbecille anche tu sei caduto nelle contro trappole  che ho disseminato nelle nostre conversazioni sulla storia della chiesa, sul Papa ed altro, solo che l'unica che NOTASTI fu:... "Abbiamo fatto l'Italia, ora dobbiamo fare gli italiani"...

* SEI SOLO UN FLAMER E DOVRESTI ESSERE SPRANGATO A RAZZO COME NELL'ALTRO FORUM!*


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che divertimento...che sottile presa per i fondelli..che persona davvero singolare...


... che tragedia... ecco il livello di IGNORANZA presente in questo forum... qualcuno non sa nemmeno cosa sia UN ARTICOLO!... roba da matti... un bambino di sette anni avrebbe colto la battuta... madonna mia, che condizioni... poi ci chiediamo perché l'Italia sta colando a picco... hi, hi, hi... è dovuta intervenire un'anonima maestrina di provincia per far presente il_ dileggio_... che tristezza...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .. è dovuta intervenire un'anonima maestrina di provincia per far presente il_ dileggio_... che tristezza...


Che tristezza tu Chen... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps va beh forse sei in ansia per domani...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen un po' di volontariato alla Caritas non ti farebbe male. Così, tanto per capire cosa sia il mondo REALE...


... vedi, io so benissimo quale sia il mondo REALE... perché lo guardo senza occhiali ideologici... senza quella misericordia clerical-catto-comunista che ci porta ad aver pietà dei più sfortunati... io non faccio la carità... mai... io cerco di combattere le storture del sistema... la pietà e la carità, la lascio ai preti... pietà e carità, sono il modo migliore per non cambiare nulla... pità e carità, sono gli inganni che il sistema a escogitato per continuare a prosperare... indisturbato...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, io so benissimo quale sia il mondo REALE... perché lo guardo senza occhiali ideologici... senza quella misericordia clerical-catto-comunista che ci porta ad aver pietà dei più sfortunati... io non faccio la carità... mai... io cerco di combattere le storture del sistema... la pietà e la carità, la lascio ai preti... pietà e carità, sono il modo migliore per non cambiare nulla... pità e carità, sono gli inganni che il sistema a escogitato per continuare a prosperare... indisturbato...


Combattere le storture del sistema insultando non fa parte delle mie dinamiche relazionali. Non è questione di carità e pietà, ma di RISPETTO. Per tutti. Barboni compresi.


----------



## Iris (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, il tuo è solamente un _pistolotto_ moralistico... che ti impedisce di "_vedere_" la realtà delle cose... nella loro fenomenologia... non t'accorgi delle sottili manipolazioni che spesso, avvengono attraverso il forum... ti perdi a guardare il dito... e non vedi la luna...
> 
> ... quanto all'ignoranza... ieri ne hai avuta un'esemplare esibizione... ho scritto, umoristicamente, che "da" è un articolo... hi, hi, hi... ma nessuno ha colto la battuta... drammaticamente, nessuno s'è accorto del dileggio... questo è il livello della nostra Italia... questo è il nostro presente... foriero di un futuro terribile...


Non c'è nulla di moralistico nel mio pistolotto.
Dirò quello che penso. Pubblicamente e non in pm.
Io credo che qualche utente, non tutti, lo ripeto, ma qualche utente transfuga da Dol, abbia l'intenzione di far diventare questo Forum, il puttanaio che non sono riusciti a creare altrove.
Non è un caso che lo utilizzino come sfogo, luogo di approccio...
Non ci vedo nulla di biasimevole. Ognuno va a letto con chi vuole, utilizzando i metodi che preferisce.
Ma che almeno sia discreto, e non aggressivo verso chi non desidera far diventare questo forum, una chat di incontri per sfoghi ormonali. Ripeto. Nulla di male. Ma io ritengo che ti stiano usando. E stiano usando ed abusando di noi.
Può non piacerti ciò che dico, ma sono sincera.
Ripeto, non tutti gli utenti che provengono da Dol, ma alcuni...pochi ma sufficienti per creare casino.
Vedi, Meetec è a pagamento....tradimento.net è gratuito. E soprattutto senza regole.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che tristezza tu Chen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... guarda che ieri sera, ad _anno zero_, hanno spietatamente evidenziato l'ignoranza e l'incompetenza dell'italiano medio... cazzo, vai all'estero e fatti un giretto negli altri paesi europei... tutti parlano almeno altre due lingue oltre la propria... leggono i giornali... s'interessano di politica, di arte, di scienza... poi vieni in Italia... e ammira il burino nostrano... ignorante, incolto, provinciale... che parla, male, persino il proprio dialetto... che non sa scrivere in un italiano decente... questo è il quadro... clientelismo, provincilaismo, corruzione e ignoranza... siamo il paese dove si legge di meno... meno quotidiani, meno libri... viviamo di calcio e di veline... di berlusconismo e di catto-comunismo... e l'ignoranza dilaga...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che ieri sera, ad _anno zero_, hanno spietatamente evidenziato l'ignoranza e l'incompetenza dell'italiano medio... cazzo, vai all'estero e fatti un giretto negli altri paesi europei... tutti parlano almeno altre due lingue oltre la propria... leggono i giornali... s'interessano di politica, di arte, di scienza... poi vieni in Italia... e ammira il burino nostrano... ignorante, incolto, provinciale... che parla, male, persino il proprio dialetto... che non sa scrivere in un italiano decente... questo è il quadro... clientelismo, provincilaismo, corruzione e ignoranza... siamo il paese dove si legge di meno... meno quotidiani, meno libri... viviamo di calcio e di veline... di berlusconismo e di catto-comunismo... e l'ignoranza dilaga...


 
vado vado, vado fra poco...

Chen sono d'accordo ma non spiega il perché tu ce l'abbia con barboni e maestrine...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di moralistico nel mio pistolotto.
> Dirò quello che penso. Pubblicamente e non in pm.
> Io credo che qualche utente, non tutti, lo ripeto, ma qualche utente transfuga da Dol, abbia l'intenzione di far diventare questo Forum, il puttanaio che non sono riusciti a creare altrove.
> Non è un caso che lo utilizzino come sfogo, luogo di approccio...
> ...


concordo su molte cose che hai scritto, ma su questa ho i miei dubbi.
diciamo piuttosto che nel casino si trova bene pure lui...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Combattere le storture del sistema insultando non fa parte delle mie dinamiche relazionali. Non è questione di carità e pietà, ma di RISPETTO. Per tutti. Barboni compresi.


... e smettiamola con questa retorica del "buon barbone"... ma dove cazzo vivete?... ma è mai possibile che non sappiate vivere senza i vostri stupidi "miti"?... tra i barboni ci sono persone per bene finite in disgrazia, ma ci sono anche assassini, ex carcerati, drogati, ladri, furfanti, delinquenti, stupratori... hi, hi, hi... vedi, queste mitologie del "buon barbone", sono solo "accecanti ideologie" che ottundono la capacità di ragionamento... fatti raccontare cos'è successo a New Orleans dopo il ciclone Katrina... cos'hanno fatto alcuni "buoni barboni"... oppure vai a parlare con quella donna di Trento che a Natale ha invitato a casa sua un "buon barbone" della Caritas... ed è finita stuprata... suvvia, possibile che non sappiate ragionare senza categorie ideologiche?...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, io so benissimo quale sia il mondo REALE... perché lo guardo senza occhiali ideologici... senza quella misericordia clerical-catto-comunista che ci porta ad aver pietà dei più sfortunati... io non faccio la carità... mai... io cerco di combattere le storture del sistema... la pietà e la carità, la lascio ai preti... pietà e carità, sono il modo migliore per non cambiare nulla... pità e carità, sono gli inganni che il sistema a escogitato per continuare a prosperare... indisturbato...


sei uno fortunato, tuttosommato...per tanti altri, il guardare il faccia larealtà deriva dal non avere alternative... 
per buona parte dell'umanità non c'è alternativa alla sopravvivenza.
niente sgombra la mente dalle cazzate, quanto la mancanza di alternative. il quel momento vedi tutto lucidamente...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri la cena era deliziosa... anzi a momenti leccavo il piatto... ok i piatti... inoltre il cinese che avevo seduto di fianco era di una galanteria d'altri tempi... mi spostava pure la sedia quando dovevo alzarmi... e m'ha fatto mangiare tanti di quei peperoncini piccanti che m'accendevo la sigaretta con un rutto!!!
> 
> Ma il Curry verde era un'opera d'arte






















  noi due a cena saremmo dellle strafighe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  ti immagino


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tra i barboni ci sono persone per bene finite in disgrazia, ma ci sono anche assassini, ex carcerati, drogati, ladri, furfanti, delinquenti, stupratori...


Per me non esistono persone per bene e persone per male. Esistono PERSONE. Che meritano rispetto in quanto esseri umani. E vista la tua attività dovresti riconoscerlo tu per primo.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esser dover difeso?... hi, hi, hi... l'importante è piacersi, dai... ad ognuno i propri incubi... hi, hi, hi... senti, guarda che sappiamo bene come ti piaccia spingere i vasetti di cacca... con un bastone corto... hi, hi, hi...


egocentrico, non stavo parlando di te, fattene una ragione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vado vado, vado fra poco...
> 
> Chen sono d'accordo ma non spiega il perché tu ce l'abbia con barboni e maestrine...


... non ce l'ho con nessuno... né con i barboni, né con le maestrine... io non me la prendo con delle _categorie_... che non esistono... se non come oggetti "_ideali_", come direbbe Tommaso d'Aquino... io, eventualmente, me la prendo con le persone... quindi, qui, nemmeno posso prendermela con qualcuno... perché non ci sono persone... ci sono testi pubblici e nick... quindi...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e smettiamola con questa retorica del "buon barbone"... ma dove cazzo vivete?... ma è mai possibile che non sappiate vivere senza i vostri stupidi "miti"?... tra i barboni ci sono persone per bene finite in disgrazia, ma ci sono anche assassini, ex carcerati, drogati, ladri, furfanti, delinquenti, stupratori... hi, hi, hi... vedi, queste mitologie del "buon barbone", sono solo "accecanti ideologie" che ottundono la capacità di ragionamento... fatti raccontare cos'è successo a New Orleans dopo il ciclone Katrina... cos'hanno fatto alcuni "buoni barboni"... oppure vai a parlare con quella donna di Trento che a Natale ha invitato a casa sua un "buon barbone" della Caritas... ed è finita stuprata... suvvia, possibile che non sappiate ragionare senza categorie ideologiche?...


il problema, come si diceva ieri o l'altro ieri, è che la nostra coscienza è altamente malleabile... si adatta in modo straordinario alle nostre necessità primarie -soprattutto.
uno che muore di fame e ruba un pollo è sempre un ladro o è uno che la realtà l'ha guardata bene in faccia?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per me non esistono persone per bene e persone per male. Esistono PERSONE. Che meritano rispetto in quanto esseri umani. E vista la tua attività dovresti riconoscerlo tu per primo.


... calma... calma... quando un bel "_barboncino profumato_", in ipotesi, t'avrà stuprato la figlia, allora vieni da me... che ne riparliamo... vedi, ESISTONO persone per bene e persone "per male"... esistono eccome... senti, MK, insomma, ma veramente la vuoi venir a raccontare a me?... come se TU non sapessi che tre quarti dei barboni sono persone tranquillamente psicotiche... suvvia... ma come si fa?... come fai ad essere così ideologica?... ti ricordo che quando passò la 180, ci fu un'impennata di barboni per le città italiane... le famiglie, impreparate ad accogliere il loro famigliare in uscita dai manicomi, li abbandonavano a sé stessi... ed andavano ad ingrossare le fila dei mendicanti... questi sono i problemi che chiedono soluzione... altro che la retorica del "buon barbone"... te lo ripeto, io non sono per i ragionamenti "ideologici"... gli stessi ragionamenti che, in Italia, hanno visto due religioni, una contrapposta all'altra: il cattolicesimo e il comunismo... esattamente uguali... religioni... ideologie... metafisiche... con tutte le conseguenze del caso...


----------



## Iris (15 Febbraio 2008)

Continuo a non capire il disprezzo per le categrie meno abbienti.
Sulla caritas, e organizzazioni affini, sono d'accordo. Prosperano sui poveri. Conosco un sacco di gente che non sarebbe  buona neanche a zappare la terra, che ha trovato lavoro presso tali organizzazioni. Non parlo dei volontari, ma di gente che ci prospera.
Ma non è una novità. Molte Onlus...sono tutt'altro che pulite.
Che cosa erano , e sono ancora, i gli orfanatrofi di un tempo, e di oggi, se non delle macchine per fare soldi, sulla pelle dei bambini? I poveri servono ai ricchi, perchè diventino sempre più ricchi.
Non è un caso, che i bilanci delle Onlus, non siano pubblici.


----------



## Old Cat (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, io so benissimo quale sia il mondo *REALE... perché lo guardo senza occhiali ideologici... senza quella misericordia clerical-catto-comunista* che ci porta ad aver pietà dei più sfortunati... io non faccio la carità... mai... io cerco di combattere le storture del sistema... la pietà e la carità, la lascio ai preti... pietà e carità, sono il modo migliore per non cambiare nulla... pità e carità, sono gli inganni che il sistema a escogitato per continuare a prosperare... indisturbato...


 
poi c'è chi va ala caritas a fare carità e chi si porta a casa i senza tetto e se li mantiene con i soldi di altri


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che ieri sera, ad _anno zero_, hanno spietatamente evidenziato l'ignoranza e l'incompetenza dell'italiano medio... cazzo, vai all'estero e fatti un giretto negli altri paesi europei... tutti parlano almeno altre due lingue oltre la propria... leggono i giornali... s'interessano di politica, di arte, di scienza... poi vieni in Italia... e ammira il burino nostrano... ignorante, incolto, provinciale... che parla, male, persino il proprio dialetto... che non sa scrivere in un italiano decente... questo è il quadro... clientelismo, provincilaismo, corruzione e ignoranza... siamo il paese dove si legge di meno... meno quotidiani, meno libri... viviamo di calcio e di veline... di berlusconismo e di catto-comunismo... e l'ignoranza dilaga...



embeh...cosa cazzo centra tutta sta argomentazione ( che certo condivido ) con sto cz, di thread?

Pigliatela col governo ih ih ih ...lo sai quanto nostro governo interessa educare culturalmente questo cazzo di paese?

NULLA!

dovrei fare riferimento a conversazioni tra il coinquilino affini...e pollittici del governo...evito per questioni di opportunità...e sono ancora piu' in difficoltà nel decidere a chi caz. destinare la mia scelta nell'urna.

ma tutto questo non centra nulla, ripeto, con l'argomento in oggetto, che tu nemmeno troppo abilmente stai cercando di evitare.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non ce l'ho con nessuno... né con i barboni, né con le maestrine... io non me la prendo con delle _categorie_... che non esistono... se non come oggetti "_ideali_", come direbbe Tommaso d'Aquino... io, eventualmente, me la prendo con le persone... quindi, qui, nemmeno posso prendermela con qualcuno... perché non ci sono persone... ci sono testi pubblici e nick... quindi...





hai ragione sai, dovresti prendertela solo con tua madre e tuo padre.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di moralistico nel mio pistolotto.
> Dirò quello che penso. Pubblicamente e non in pm.
> Io credo che qualche utente, non tutti, lo ripeto, ma qualche utente transfuga da Dol, abbia l'intenzione di far diventare questo Forum, il puttanaio che non sono riusciti a creare altrove.
> Non è un caso che lo utilizzino come sfogo, luogo di approccio...
> ...


ti stiano usando chi?
e stiano usando e abusando di noi?
se usi il plurale, a meno che non sia majestatis... mi sorge il dubbio che tu ti stia parlando a nome di altri forumisti... e ti stia riferendo anche a me, visto che provengo da dol.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di moralistico nel mio pistolotto.
> Dirò quello che penso. Pubblicamente e non in pm.
> Io credo che qualche utente, non tutti, lo ripeto, ma qualche utente transfuga da Dol, abbia l'intenzione di far diventare questo Forum, il puttanaio che non sono riusciti a creare altrove.
> Non è un caso che lo utilizzino come sfogo, luogo di approccio...
> ...


... bene Iris, sono, in linea di principio, d'accordo con te... questo non deve diventare un puttanaio... e c'è qualcuno, NON TUTTI, che sta cercando di farlo diventare tale... TUTTAVIA, non deve diventare nemmeno un luogo a disposizione degli ignoranti... i quali PRETENDONO che si stai zitti ad ogni STRONZATA che scrivono... qui ci sono persone d'indubbio valore culturale e dal ragionamento "_forte_"... devono rimanere qui... e qui, devono avere sempre più peso... non è accettabile che qualcuno cerchi di dettare legge per tutti... ponendo vincoli sul COME, sul COSA e sul CHI... al solo scopo di creare un "ambiente" protetto... entro il quale impedire la critica... ed imporre il dogmatismo dell'ignoranza...


----------



## Old Cat (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene Iris, sono, in linea di principio, d'accordo con te... questo non deve diventare un puttanaio... e c'è qualcuno, NON TUTTI, che sta cercando di farlo diventare tale... TUTTAVIA, non deve diventare nemmeno un luogo a disposizione degli ignoranti... i quali PRETENDONO che si stai zitti ad ogni STRONZATA che scrivono... qui ci sono persone d'indubbio valore culturale e dal ragionamento "_forte_"... devono rimanere qui... e qui, devono avere sempre più peso... non è accettabile che qualcuno cerchi di dettare legge per tutti... ponendo vincoli sul COME, sul COSA e sul CHI... al solo scopo di creare un "ambiente" protetto... entro il quale impedire la critica... ed imporre il dogmatismo dell'ignoranza...


----------



## Iris (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti stiano usando chi?
> e stiano usando e abusando di noi?
> se usi il plurale, a meno che non sia majestatis... mi sorge il dubbio che tu ti stia parlando a nome di altri forumisti... e ti stia riferendo anche a me, visto che provengo da dol.


Anna, come te lo devo dire che NON mi riferisco a te? Mi pare di una tale evidenza!!!

Io ha usato il plurale perche siamo più di uno. Per ragioni grammaticali ovvie.
Ma parlo a nome mio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire il disprezzo per le categrie meno abbienti.
> Sulla caritas, e organizzazioni affini, sono d'accordo. Prosperano sui poveri. Conosco un sacco di gente che non sarebbe buona neanche a zappare la terra, che ha trovato lavoro presso tali organizzazioni. Non parlo dei volontari, ma di gente che ci prospera.
> Ma non è una novità. Molte Onlus...sono tutt'altro che pulite.
> Che cosa erano , e sono ancora, i gli orfanatrofi di un tempo, e di oggi, se non delle macchine per fare soldi, sulla pelle dei bambini? I poveri servono ai ricchi, perchè diventino sempre più ricchi.
> Non è un caso, che i bilanci delle Onlus, non siano pubblici.


... proprio per questo non apprezzo la retorica del pietismo... vedi, io non disprezzo assolutamente i barboni... e nemmeno le categorie meno abbienti... ma nemmeno mi muovono a compassione... e nemmeno, a priori, mi muovono a pietà...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*sono stato io*

A dar del figlio di puttana a chen son stato io....non un anonimo....a differenza di chi mi giudica..o non perde occasione per farlo....ho avuto l'umiltà, vocabolo sconosciuto a tanti...di chiedere scusa!!!Qualsiasi cosa avesse scritto chen...qualsiasi offesa,qualsiasi insulto...non ero autorizzato a scendere su quel livello!!Fino ad oggi il tanto denigrato chen è l'unico che si è scusato con me...per alcuni insulti....stesso apprezzabile comportamento avuto da M.M con il quale ci siam scusati per offese reciproche...!!!Sappiamo bene che il problema non è solo chen...ma l'arroganza,la prosopoea,la tracotanza,la saccenza di chi quando sbaglia ha comunque ragione.....ed è sempre il solito gruppetto...!!Perchè nessuno si accorge delle continue istigazioni di sterminatorr a chen?Perchè nessun si accorge che chen sta evitando?Nessuno che fà reprimende a sterminatorr,nessuno chiede a sterminatorr cosa ci faccia qui?In questi giorni sto evitando di scendere in polemiche gratuite...ma la faziosità di alcuni utenti...è qualcosa che fà star male!Se si vuole un posto più sereno...l'intervento và fatto sempre...e verso chiunque...al di là di simpatie o collusioni!!!!Anna per favore prima di insultare dimostrami con i fatti che ciò che scrivo è sbagliato...argomentalo con i fatti.....!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene Iris, sono, in linea di principio, d'accordo con te... questo non deve diventare un puttanaio... e c'è qualcuno, NON TUTTI, che sta cercando di farlo diventare tale... TUTTAVIA, non deve diventare nemmeno un luogo a disposizione degli ignoranti... i quali PRETENDONO che si stai zitti ad ogni STRONZATA che scrivono... qui ci sono persone d'indubbio valore culturale e dal ragionamento "_forte_"... devono rimanere qui... e qui, devono avere sempre più peso... non è accettabile che qualcuno cerchi di dettare legge per tutti... ponendo vincoli sul COME, sul COSA e sul CHI... al solo scopo di creare un "ambiente" protetto... entro il quale impedire la critica... ed imporre il dogmatismo dell'ignoranza...



Chen questo luogo non ha l'ambizione di educare un cazzo di nessuno.

Questo luogo è depositario di ascolto e accoglienza e condivisione che  si puo' ccondividere o no, ma non denigrare...di cazzatoio per rilassarsi..di stimolo per riflettere.
I luoghi deputati all'educazione sono altri.

la critica è nelle modalità che deve essere temperata, tu non ti puoi arrogare alcun diritto di correggere l'errore grammaticale a chi qui si è affacciato per altri motivi, non siamo alla scuola dell'obbligo e tantomeno all'università...dovi li' davvero bisognerebbe bastonare e di brutto.soprattutto dopo che l'hanno riformata.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> hai ragione sai, dovresti prendertela solo con tua madre e tuo padre.


... come sempre, hai capito tutto... hi, hi, hi... madonna mia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> persone tranquillamente psicotiche... suvvia... ma come si fa?... come fai ad essere così ideologica?... ti


Dovresti curare le persone psicotiche no? Perché non fai un po' di volontariato?
Poi sono io l'idelogica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















comunque Chen, come coniugare arte e critica sociale:

http://www.youtube.com/v/vIxyhcrKP_s&rel=1


----------



## Iris (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene Iris, sono, in linea di principio, d'accordo con te... questo non deve diventare un puttanaio... e c'è qualcuno, NON TUTTI, che sta cercando di farlo diventare tale... TUTTAVIA, non deve diventare nemmeno un luogo a disposizione degli ignoranti... i quali PRETENDONO che si stai zitti ad ogni STRONZATA che scrivono... qui ci sono persone d'indubbio valore culturale e dal ragionamento "_forte_"... devono rimanere qui... e qui, devono avere sempre più peso... non è accettabile che qualcuno cerchi di dettare legge per tutti... ponendo vincoli sul COME, sul COSA e sul CHI... al solo scopo di creare un "ambiente" protetto... entro il quale impedire la critica... ed imporre il dogmatismo dell'ignoranza...


 
Il fatto che tutti scrivano, come vogliono e ciò che vogliono, prova senza ombra di dubbio, che nessuno impone il silenzio a nessuno.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come sempre, hai capito tutto... hi, hi, hi... madonna mia... hi, hi, hi...


se se...sai che ho capito e che volutamente "ho virato"nel
colpo basso ih ih ih....incassa e stai muto...lo sappiamo io e* tu.anzi...noi -del forum e tu.*


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Chen questo luogo non ha l'ambizione di educare un cazzo di nessuno.
> 
> Questo luogo è depositario di ascolto e accoglienza e condivisione che si puo' ccondividere o no, ma non denigrare...di cazzatoio per rilassarsi..di stimolo per riflettere.
> I luoghi deputati all'educazione sono altri.
> ...


... l'IGNORANZA non va tollerata... qualsiasi sia il LUOGO nel quale essa si presenta... e non parlo della grammatica... parlo della violenza integralista del pensierom assiomatico... della falsità... dell'ipocrisia... che sono figlie dell'ignoranza... del dogmatismo ideologico... 

... inoltre, noto che tu, come altri, senti forte il PRURITO di stabilire quello che questo forum E' oppure NON E'... tentazione normativa dogmatica... bisogno fascistoide di porre limiti e norme... argini e confini... qui, ci può stare TUTTO... e ci possono stare TUTTI... anche l'IGNORANZA vi può trovare posto... MA anche il mio diritto di CRITICARLA... riesci a capire?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dar del figlio di puttana a chen son stato io....non un anonimo....a differenza di chi mi giudica..o non perde occasione per farlo....ho avuto l'umiltà, vocabolo sconosciuto a tanti...di chiedere scusa!!!Qualsiasi cosa avesse scritto chen...qualsiasi offesa,qualsiasi insulto...non ero autorizzato a scendere su quel livello!!Fino ad oggi il tanto denigrato chen è l'unico che si è scusato con me...per alcuni insulti....stesso apprezzabile comportamento avuto da M.M con il quale ci siam scusati per offese reciproche...!!!Sappiamo bene che il problema non è solo chen...ma l'arroganza,la prosopoea,la tracotanza,la saccenza di chi quando sbaglia ha comunque ragione.....ed è sempre il solito gruppetto...!!Perchè nessuno si accorge delle continue istigazioni di sterminatorr a chen?Perchè nessun si accorge che chen sta evitando?Nessuno che fà reprimende a sterminatorr,nessuno chiede a sterminatorr cosa ci faccia qui?In questi giorni sto evitando di scendere in polemiche gratuite...ma la faziosità di alcuni utenti...è qualcosa che fà star male!Se si vuole un posto più sereno...l'intervento và fatto sempre...e verso chiunque...al di là di simpatie o collusioni!!!!Anna per favore prima di insultare dimostrami con i fatti che ciò che scrivo è sbagliato...argomentalo con i fatti.....!!!


e si vede che non mi conosci... 
io a Stermi non faccio nessuna reprimenda perché è da quando lo conosco che se deve affrontare qualcuno lo fa a viso aperto e senza chiedere il sostegno di nessuno. idem dicasi per Cen.
se loro due non si piacciono oppure se trovano giusto menarsi fra loro io li lascio fare... non sono mica la loro balia...


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2008)

l'arroganza è una grossa forma di ignoranza .


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se se...sai che ho capito e che volutamente "ho virato"nel
> colpo basso ih ih ih....incassa e stai muto...lo sappiamo io e* tu.anzi...noi -del forum e tu.*


... hi, hi, hi... l'arte di _cantarsela_ e suonarsela... cerca di non _s_-profondare nel ridicolo... hi, hi, hi... se venissero resi pubblici certi TUOI scritti, come minimo, finiresti in galera... dovresti baciarmi il culo per aver fermato una certa cosuccia che ti stava arrivando tra capo e collo... hi, hi, hi... sono un tuo benefattore... ricordatelo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> l'arroganza è una grossa forma di ignoranza .


... da non confondere con la forza delle idee...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Non mi riferivo a te....ma sapendo che avresti detto la tua..ho messo le mani avanti....cmq il discorso vale lo stesso...si interviene sempre e solo da una parte...!!!Perchè si chiede ad oscuro..che poi srive da 2 anni...qui cosa ci  fà qui e non lo si chiede a sterminatorr?Perchè chi lo ha chiesto a me non fà la stessa domanda a sterminatorr?Perchè sterminatorr fà comodo...litiga con chen..istiga chen...!!Io andavo bene quando litigavo con chen...adesso vado meno bene.....!Provatemi a smentirte adesso!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... l'arte di _cantarsela_ e suonarsela... cerca di non _s_-profondare nel ridicolo... hi, hi, hi... se venissero resi pubblici certi TUOI scritti, come minimo, finiresti in galera... dovresti baciarmi il culo per aver fermato una certa cosuccia che ti stava arrivando tra capo e collo... hi, hi, hi... sono un tuo benefattore... ricordatelo... hi, hi, hi...


minchia, Cen, in questa veste mi piaci davvero poco... 
non ho mai sopportato le persone che minacciano gli altri in base a certe loro confidenze private... sei peggio di un pulotto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te....ma sapendo che avresti detto la tua..ho messo le mani avanti....cmq il discorso vale lo stesso...si interviene sempre e solo da una parte...!!!Perchè si chiede ad oscuro..che poi srive da 2 anni...qui cosa ci fà qui e non lo si chiede a sterminatorr?Perchè chi lo ha chiesto a me non fà la stessa domanda a sterminatorr?Perchè sterminatorr fà comodo...litiga con chen..istiga chen...!!Io andavo bene quando litigavo con chen...adesso vado meno bene.....!Provatemi a smentirte adesso!!!


... bravo Oscuro... sei sempre più acuto nelle tue osservazioni... un bel colpo... ben assestato... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2008)

la forza delle idee non ha bisogno della prosopopea ma, soprattutto, non si serve di mezzucci come l'insulto becero .
e se si hanno vere idee non ci si sofferma certo a correggere apostrofi e accenti


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

*ANNA*



Anna A ha detto:


> e si vede che non mi conosci...
> io a Stermi non faccio nessuna reprimenda perché è da quando lo conosco che se deve affrontare qualcuno lo fa a viso aperto e senza chiedere il sostegno di nessuno. idem dicasi per Cen.
> se loro due non si piacciono oppure se trovano giusto menarsi fra loro io li lascio fare... non sono mica la loro balia...


Ce l'ha con me ... qui i nomi non li fa MAI nessuno, impara.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> minchia, Cen, in questa veste mi piaci davvero poco...
> non ho mai sopportato le persone che minacciano gli altri in base a certe loro confidenze private... sei peggio di un pulotto...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te....ma sapendo che avresti detto la tua..ho messo le mani avanti....cmq il discorso vale lo stesso...si interviene sempre e solo da una parte...!!!Perchè si chiede ad oscuro..che poi srive da 2 anni...qui cosa ci fà qui e non lo si chiede a sterminatorr?Perchè chi lo ha chiesto a me non fà la stessa domanda a sterminatorr?Perchè sterminatorr fà comodo...litiga con chen..istiga chen...!!Io andavo bene quando litigavo con chen...adesso vado meno bene.....!Provatemi a smentirte adesso!!!


ma chi cazz ti ha mai chiesto cosa ci fai qua... te l'ho per caso chiesto?
e ma cazzo, eh...
la vuoi capire o no che io sono per il vivi e lascia vivere...
ogni tanto sei asfissiante con le tue tesi inquisitorie..


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> la forza delle idee non ha bisogno della prosopopea ma, soprattutto, non si serve di mezzucci come l'insulto becero .


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dar del figlio di puttana a chen son stato io....non un anonimo....a differenza di chi mi giudica..o non perde occasione per farlo....ho avuto l'umiltà, vocabolo sconosciuto a tanti...di chiedere scusa!!!Qualsiasi cosa avesse scritto chen...qualsiasi offesa,qualsiasi insulto...non ero autorizzato a scendere su quel livello!!Fino ad oggi il tanto denigrato chen è l'unico che si è scusato con me...per alcuni insulti....stesso apprezzabile comportamento avuto da M.M con il quale ci siam scusati per offese reciproche...!!!Sappiamo bene che il problema non è solo chen...ma l'arroganza,la prosopoea,la tracotanza,la saccenza di chi quando sbaglia ha comunque ragione.....ed è sempre il solito gruppetto...!!Perchè nessuno si accorge delle continue istigazioni di sterminatorr a chen?Perchè nessun si accorge che chen sta evitando?Nessuno che fà reprimende a sterminatorr,nessuno chiede a sterminatorr cosa ci faccia qui?In questi giorni sto evitando di scendere in polemiche gratuite...ma la faziosità di alcuni utenti...è qualcosa che fà star male!Se si vuole un posto più sereno...l'intervento và fatto sempre...e verso chiunque...al di là di simpatie o collusioni!!!!Anna per favore prima di insultare dimostrami con i fatti che ciò che scrivo è sbagliato...argomentalo con i fatti.....!!!


Non chiederti in continuazione (sei monotono) lo scopo della presenza di Sterminatorr sul forum, perche' e' evidente che e' solo per fare quattro ghignate, a differenza tua che e' parimenti evidente il tuo ruolo di flamer come alcuni se ne sono anche resi conto....

Kazzone io sto solo accontentando il combattente Chen che ha sempre sbandierato che nessuno e' in grado di zittirlo perche' lui cerca la lotta dialettica che lo stimola a sentirsi vivo, ma caso strano la rissa scoppia puntualmente e con tutti, non sulla dialettica ma sugli insulti ed offese personali.

Stranamente pero' non mi sta rispondendo piu' da quando, nelle risposte alle tonnellate dei suoi insulti rivolti a me, ho evidenziato come il kazzone sia passibile di querela dalla Casa editrice Laterza, in quanto se  poi diamo per vero che sia anche docente, e' facile immaginare il danno che potrebbe subire la stessa.Questo mio interesse e' solo per sdebitarmi con chi si e' sbracciato per la mia censura....

Ora, io sono convinto che da allora si stia kakando nelle mutande alla faccia del combattente dei miei koglioni e lo stesso credo su di te dato che hai capito che se diventassimo amici nel reale avresti da guadagnare tantissimo dal nostro rapporto fraterno....







































ed anche a te suggerisco.....


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Ma sei di legno?Mica ho detto che sei tu....e non è neanche mari'...cazzo ma perche prima di intervenire e scrivere non osservi?Sai perchè anna?Perche tu osservi solo una parte...e lo sai...osserva bene...!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bravo Oscuro... sei sempre più acuto nelle tue osservazioni... un bel colpo... ben assestato... hi, hi, hi...


ma quale colpo... ma dove ben assestato...?
e parli proprio tu che sai darle in tutti i sensi?
dai, ma dai...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Non chiederti in continuazione (sei monotono) lo scopo della presenza di Sterminatorr sul forum, perche' e' evidente che e' solo per fare quattro ghignate, a differenza tua che e' parimenti evidente il tuo ruolo di flamer come alcuni se ne sono anche resi conto....
> 
> Kazzone io sto solo accontentando il combattente Chen che ha sempre sbandierato che nessuno e' in grado di zittirlo perche' lui cerca la lotta dialettica che lo stimola a sentirsi vivo, ma caso strano la rissa scoppia puntualmente e con tutti, non sulla dialettica ma sugli insulti ed offese personali.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Sterminatorr*

Senti un pò:credo di avertele già suonate e non poco....ma non ho interesse a farlo ancora...anche perchè ti sei dato una bella calmata...la lezione ti è servita....!Onestamente dall'incarcata che hai avuto mi sei diventato più simpatico....sinceramente...ti ho nominato ENZINO IL TURPE PRIMO RE DE TOR MARANCIA!!!Sei così truce e turpe..dal divertirmi ...trasudi oscenità e volgarità ad ogni tua uscita....sei più unico che raro...una tua dipartita mi spiacerebbe..spero continuerai a scrivere perchè è un piacere leggerti!!Non prendertela se non continuerò a risponderti..lo faccio perchè non si dica è sempre oscuro!Te saluto ENZì SEI SEMPRE ER MEJIO TURPE DE ROMA!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di legno?Mica ho detto che sei tu....e non è neanche mari'...cazzo ma perche prima di intervenire e scrivere non osservi?Sai perchè anna?Perche tu osservi solo una parte...e lo sai...osserva bene...!!!


ma siamo in un forum o in un film di fantascienza?
io osservo quello che mi è dato osservare... se tu hai la nevrosi degli mp e senti le voci che ti dicono fai così e colà, cosa devo dirti, io?


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*miciolidia*

Guarda che con te ho un conto in sospeso...carissima lo sappiamo io te e chen..per cui vedi di girar alla larga come hai fatto in questi mesi...non mi costringere a ricordare....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un pò:credo di avertele già suonate e non poco....ma non ho interesse a farlo ancora...anche perchè ti sei dato una bella calmata...la lezione ti è servita....!Onestamente dall'incarcata che hai avuto mi sei diventato più simpatico....sinceramente...ti ho nominato ENZINO IL TURPE PRIMO RE DE TOR MARANCIA!!!Sei così truce e turpe..dal divertirmi ...trasudi oscenità e volgarità ad ogni tua uscita....sei più unico che raro...una tua dipartita mi spiacerebbe..spero continuerai a scrivere perchè è un piacere leggerti!!Non prendertela se non continuerò a risponderti..lo faccio perchè non si dica è sempre oscuro!Te saluto ENZì SEI SEMPRE ER MEJIO TURPE DE ROMA!!!!


e mo che cazz è un'incarcata?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mo che cazz è un'incarcata?


manco io l'ho capita


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma siamo in un forum o in un film di fantascienza?
> io osservo quello che mi è dato osservare... se tu hai la nevrosi degli mp e senti le voci che ti dicono fai così e colà, cosa devo dirti, io?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un pò:credo di avertele già suonate e non poco....ma non ho interesse a farlo ancora...anche perchè ti sei dato una bella calmata...la lezione ti è servita....!Onestamente dall'incarcata che hai avuto mi sei diventato più simpatico....sinceramente...ti ho nominato ENZINO IL TURPE PRIMO RE DE TOR MARANCIA!!!Sei così truce e turpe..dal divertirmi ...trasudi oscenità e volgarità ad ogni tua uscita....sei più unico che raro...una tua dipartita mi spiacerebbe..spero continuerai a scrivere perchè è un piacere leggerti!!Non prendertela se non continuerò a risponderti..lo faccio perchè non si dica è sempre oscuro!Te saluto ENZì SEI SEMPRE ER MEJIO TURPE DE ROMA!!!!


kazzone io vedo esattamente l'opposto.... siccome hai MOLTO da perdere, in caso di una nostra amicizia reale, la calmata te la sei data te, visto che non voj diventa' n'artro cliente della Caritas e  di qualche reparto traumatologggico....

Io nun ce perdo un kazzo, minkione... ed oltre a reiterarti l'invito di provare per credere ti aggiungo anche un cordiale....


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> la forza delle idee non ha bisogno della prosopopea ma, soprattutto, non si serve di mezzucci come l'insulto becero .
> e se si hanno vere idee non ci si sofferma certo a correggere apostrofi e accenti


... calma... calma... io, semplicemenete, mi difendo... e so farlo molto bene... MAI rompo i coglioni per primo... io mi limito a trattare il TESTO... poi, chissà perché, qualcuno confonde il TESTO con la sua TESTA... hi, hi, hi... e si offende... se non si vuole essere criticati, il sistema è semplicissimo, *NON SI PUBBLICA*... si tengono i propri pensieri nel PRIVATO... io rivendico il mio DIRITTO di criticare i TESTI...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Anna io ho le nevrosi...lanci ha le nevrosi...bruia ha le nevrosi...tristano ha le nevrosi....chen ha le nevrosi....mi scuso se dimentico gli utenti che per questi motivi son andati via...insomma abbiam le nevrosi e qualche infingardo scrive oscenità in privato!!Vedi anna io spero che non accada mai a te di ritrovare particolari della tua vita pvt in giro....o magari di scoprire che quei particolari son stati oggetto di delazioni od altro....perchè quando ti lamenterai tu..io sarò il primo a prenderti per il culo con voci e vocine....ricodatelo bene....!!!


----------



## Old stupidgirl (15 Febbraio 2008)

...ma chi è 'sto Chensamurai?....un santone??!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quale colpo... ma dove ben assestato...?
> e parli proprio tu che sai darle in tutti i sensi?
> dai, ma dai...


... Oscuro ha _s_-velato il verminaio d'ipocrisia, presente in questo forum... non c'è dubbio... non c'è dubbio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... calma... io, semplicemenete, mi difendo... e so farlo molto bene... MAI rompo i coglioni per primo... io mi limito a trattare il TESTO... poi, chissà perché, qualcuno confonde il TESTO con la sua TESTA... hi, hi, hi... e si offende... se non si vuole essere criticati, il sistema è semplicissimo, *NON SI PUBBLICA*... si tengono i propri pensieri nel PRIVATO... io rivendico il mio DIRITTO di criticare i TESTI...


ancora co' sta' tiritera????

ao' stavolta pacatamente, ma anche serenamente.... a Bossi, vie' qua n'attimino...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .... io rivendico il mio DIRITTO di criticare i TESTI...


Senza insulti però...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna io ho le nevrosi...lanci ha le nevrosi...bruia ha le nevrosi...tristano ha le nevrosi....chen ha le nevrosi....mi scuso se dimentico gli utenti che per questi motivi son andati via...insomma abbiam le nevrosi e qualche infingardo scrive oscenità in privato!!Vedi anna io spero che non accada mai a te di ritrovare particolari della tua vita pvt in giro....o magari di scoprire che quei particolari son stati oggetto di delazioni od altro....perchè quando ti lamenterai tu..io sarò il primo a prenderti per il culo con voci e vocine....ricodatelo bene....!!!


Ma cosa ti hanno scritto di cosi grave in privato?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che con te ho un conto in sospeso...carissima lo sappiamo io te e chen..per cui vedi di girar alla larga come hai fatto in questi mesi...non mi costringere a ricordare....!!!



imbecille, io non ho conti in sospeso.

nè con te e nemmeno con Chen.

non so chi tu sia e nemmeno ho l'interesse a saperlo.

Ti avevo scambiato con Fedifrago ai tempi...e la cazzata l'ho fatta e pagata con una vergogna di cui ancora porto il segno.


quindi dai meno aria flautoleta al tuo cervello e smamma.

la vostra tecnica ha un nome ...ora mi sfugge..con me non attacca.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

stupidgirl ha detto:


> ...ma chi è 'sto Chensamurai?....un santone??!!!


... no, solo un "_Sant'uomo_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... calma... io, semplicemenete, mi difendo... e so farlo molto bene... MAI rompo i coglioni per primo... io mi limito a trattare il TESTO... poi, chissà perché, qualcuno confonde il TESTO con la sua TESTA... hi, hi, hi... e si offende... se non si vuole essere criticati, il sistema è semplicissimo, *NON SI PUBBLICA*... si tengono i propri pensieri nel PRIVATO... io rivendico il mio DIRITTO di criticare i TESTI...


certo che si.
la domanda è : sei capace di farlo senza sfociare negli insulti inutili?
che valore ha, ai fini della discussione  ,iniziare o terminare con sei un poveretto, ignorante, mentecatto?
da questo (e da molto altro) si evince la tua pochezza.
personalmente sono di certo contro ogni censura ma proprio per quello che hai appena scritto non posso esimermi da contestarti  fortemente .


----------



## Old stupidgirl (15 Febbraio 2008)




----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti faccio notare che esiste la libertà di ribattere a quello che scrivo... ad esempio, io e Multimodi abbiamo discusso all'arma bianca, l'altro giorno... punto per punto... colpo su colpo... due giorni a dicutere sull'intelligenza e il male... una delle discussioni più belle che abbia mai fatto qui dentro... ma bisogna essere Multimodi... questo è il punto... bisogna essere in grado di reggere l'urto del ragionamento... e di svolgerne... e Multimodi, non è stato "tenero" con me... è stata una discussione svolta sul fil di spada... e nessuno s'è sentito offeso per le reciproche obiezioni... ho anche scritto che secondo me era ubriaco... *visto e considerato che lui, un giorno, ha scritto che sono uno stronzo*... ma intelligente... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... quanto ai nick, certo che dietro ci sono delle persone, ma io, non tratto le "persone", tratto i "testi"... riesci a capire?... d'altra parte, chi rende pubblico un suo scritto, accetta, implicitamente, che quello scritto venga "trattato" nelle più svariate maniere e dalle più svariate persone... preti... filosofi... mamme... ottusi... acuti... queste sono le regole del gioco... dialettica... argomentazione... anche spietata...


Mica me lo ricordavo...te la sei legata al dito, eh?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

stupidgirl ha detto:


> ...ma chi è 'sto Chensamurai?....un santone??!!!


bentornata.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> personalmente sono di certo contro ogni censura ma proprio per quello che hai appena scritto non posso esimermi da contestarti fortemente .


Quoto.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, solo un "_Sant'uomo_"... hi, hi, hi...


ma te la fai con la Santanche'??

ao' almeno un ruolo sociale la destra ce l'ha!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*e no*

Vedi ENZINO IL TURPE, tu la vedi sempre come cazzo ti pare..in realtà qui siam in molti a vederla come me...mi sembra che..hai smesso con le tue farneticazioni su ebrei...e sulle foibe non ci hai provato piu...e hai fatto bene, ora te lo scrivo educatamente:Girami alla larga.....e se proprio non vuoi farlo, io sto ancora aspettando il tuo indirizzo in pvt..magari ci andiam a bere una cosetta...però fino ad oggi il nulla!Per cui ENZI,STà BBONO E NON CACà FORI LA TAZZA..CHE TE FAI MALE!!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma te la fai con la Santanche'??
> 
> ao' almeno un ruolo sociale la destra ce l'ha!!!


----------



## Old stupidgirl (15 Febbraio 2008)




----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma te la fai con la Santanche'??
> 
> ao' almeno un ruolo sociale la destra ce l'ha!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*MARì*

evidentemente....qualcosa di grave...quando e se accadrà a te ne riparleremo..io non te lo auguro marì!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzone io vedo esattamente l'opposto.... siccome hai MOLTO da perdere, in caso di una nostra amicizia reale, la calmata te la sei data te, visto che non voj diventa' n'artro cliente della Caritas e di qualche reparto traumatologggico....
> 
> Io nun ce perdo un kazzo, minkione... ed oltre a reiterarti l'invito di provare per credere ti aggiungo anche un cordiale....


a proposito del tuo avatar... non credi che il mio sia in sintonia con il tuo?
il cavaliere mascarato ha promesso che non metterà più mano alle tasche degli italiani.... ma non ha specificato quali. quelle davanti o quelle di dietro?
tanto, si sa... il tesoretto lo distribuirà lui. pensa che colpo di culo ci ha avuto questo...
e la gente gli crede pure...
e santifichiamo pure valentino rossi, laurea honoris causa... che ogni tanto si dimentica di pagare le tasse...
che vomito.... io propongo una astensione totale dalle urne fino a che valentino non ha pagato tutto il dovuto. brutto stronzetto. in alternativa? non rimetta piede in italia per sempre. scusata, ma a monte delle cazzate per cui si litiga qua sopra... a me viene il voltastomaco che uno stronzetto che sa solo guidare bene una moto venga intanto chiamato the doctor... ma di più che gli si lasci la cittadinanza italiana.
sono schifata.
e non mi importa unca se sono andata OT.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Senza insulti però...


... MK... portami qui i miei "insulti"... portameli... dove cazzo sono?... io CRITICO... e lo posso fare spietatamente... ma lo posso fare... è un mio diritto... ti faccio notare un'altra cosa: IO ho mai chiesto di temperare la critica a quel che scrivo?... mi sono mai lamentato quando qualcuno critica i miei testi?... ho chiesto reprimende o sanzioni?... qui, non si ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni: prima si PUBBLICANO dei TESTI e poi, si PRETENDE che vengano trattati al pari di CONFESSIONI PRIVATE... ma vi rendete conto che siete puerili?... quello che si scrive qui, può essere letto in tutto il mondo... da chiunque... e chiunque ha il diritto di criticare il TESTO... ripeto, se si è troppo sensibili e non si sopportano i maltrattamenti al proprio TESTO, lo si tenga nel PRIVATO... lo si metta sotto il cuscino... con buona pace di tutti... ma se lo immetti nel circuito PUBBLICO, il TESTO non è più TUO... e non puoi, di certo, pretendere di tutelarne il destino... queste sono le regole del gioco...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> evidentemente....qualcosa di grave...quando e se accadrà a te ne riparleremo..io non te lo auguro marì!!!


Mah! ... di me si e' detto di tutto, ed in pubblico ... non so che dirti.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*miciolidia*

L'imbecille sei tu....e fai attenzione perche non mi scambiasti per fedifrago....ma per qualcun'altro...se vuoi continuo...mica ho problemi...io ricordo tutto e ho conservato tutto..perr cui vatti a fare una passeggiata....un ultima cosa:Tu sei quella che per difendere il tuo chen.....mi invitasti a vomitare fuori di qui....e non solo!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi ENZINO IL TURPE, tu la vedi sempre come cazzo ti pare..in realtà qui siam in molti a vederla come me...mi sembra che..hai smesso con le tue farneticazioni su ebrei...e sulle foibe non ci hai provato piu...e hai fatto bene, ora te lo scrivo educatamente:Girami alla larga.....e se proprio non vuoi farlo, io sto ancora aspettando il tuo indirizzo in pvt..magari ci andiam a bere una cosetta...però fino ad oggi il nulla!Per cui ENZI,STà BBONO E NON CACà FORI LA TAZZA..CHE TE FAI MALE!!!


senti mister x, te manco ce dici come  da perfetto fijo d'enneenne  t'hanno nominato ar comune, figurt' come poj ave' eppalle d'incontrarme, ben sapendo che  t'arriveno pure i kalci in kulo dal posto in cui lavori...vabbe' pe' modo de di'...parassiti....



























Kazzone intercedi tramite la madama.... fino ad allora, visto che m'hai insistentemente scartavetrato i koglioni ed a freddo, sulla mia giostra te e quell'altro kazzone ce rimanete....

D'ACCCCCCOOOORRRRDDDOOOO????


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a proposito del tuo avatar... non credi che il mio sia in sintonia con il tuo?
> il cavaliere mascarato ha promesso che non metterà più mano alle tasche degli italiani.... ma non ha specificato quali. quelle davanti o quelle di dietro?
> tanto, si sa... il tesoretto lo distribuirà lui. pensa che colpo di culo ci ha avuto questo...
> e la gente gli crede pure...
> ...


Aveva ragione l'architetto dal nome impronunciabile, ieri sera da Santoro...non è colpa dei partiti, è colpa degli italiani! Dell'intero popolo italiano.
Ma si può...Carlo Rubbia che deve ascoltare le cazzate di Belpietro e Casini sul nucleare


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma se lo immetti nel circuito PUBBLICO, il TESTO non è più TUO... e non puoi, di certo, pretendere di tutelarne il destino... queste sono le regole del gioco...


E quando lo immettono altre persone cosa fai? La critica ai testi? Se almeno i testi fossero decenti Chen... Ma come si fa a criticare il vuoto? Io non ce la faccio.
E comunque gli insulti non mi piacciono. Da qualsiasi parte arrivino. Ripeto, è un discorso di modalità relazionale. Non ho bisogno di dare dell'idiota a qualcuno per farlo riflettere...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> imbecille, io non ho conti in sospeso.
> 
> *nè* con te e nemmeno con Chen.
> 
> ...


... mi pare che ti sfuggano molte cose, eh?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*èerò*

Intanto però enzi l'hai bella che piantata..cò certe frasi....l'incarcata te servita e trucidone mio...!!Mo smamma....!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aveva ragione l'architetto dal nome impronunciabile, ieri sera da Santoro...non è colpa dei partiti, è colpa degli italiani! Dell'intero popolo italiano.
> Ma si può...*Carlo Rubbia* che deve ascoltare le cazzate di Belpietro e Casini sul nucleare


Pero' la sua faccia diceva tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   gli mancava solo una pistola


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E quando lo immettono altre persone cosa fai? La critica ai testi? Se almeno i testi fossero decenti Chen... Ma come si fa a criticare il vuoto? Io non ce la faccio.
> E comunque gli insulti non mi piacciono. Da qualsiasi parte arrivino. Ripeto, è un discorso di modalità relazionale. Non ho bisogno di dare dell'idiota a qualcuno per farlo riflettere...


... te lo ripeto: PORTAMI I MIEI INSULTI... che non siano la reazione ad attacchi fatti da altri... PORTAMELI... hai letto quello che ho scritto ieri al fedifrago?... vai a leggere... poi torna...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'imbecille sei tu....e fai attenzione perche non mi scambiasti per fedifrago....ma per qualcun'altro...se vuoi continuo...mica ho problemi...io ricordo tutto e ho conservato tutto..perr cui vatti a fare una passeggiata....un ultima cosa:Tu sei quella che per difendere il tuo chen.....mi invitasti a vomitare fuori di qui....e non solo!!!!



oscuro. scrivi quello che vuoi, inventati quello che vuoi.

quello che hai scritto e ho sottolineato mi conferma quello che penso.

ti ho scambiato per fedifrago/ trottolino. io , me lo ricordo ,purtroppo, molto bene.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica me lo ricordavo...te la sei legata al dito, eh?


... e te la farò pagare, _fisico d'un rachitico_... hi, hi, hi... 

... come va Multimodi?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oscuro. scrivi quello che vuoi, inventati quello che vuoi.
> 
> quello che hai scritto e ho sottolineato mi conferma quello che penso.
> 
> ti ho scambiato per fedifrago/ trottolino. io , me lo ricordo ,purtroppo, molto bene.


... un esempio sublime delle tue qualità valutative... mi pare... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... vai a suonare il piffero... va... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*coraggio*

Se vuoi ti aiuto.....mi scambiasti anche per un altro di napoli....dai su un piccolo sforzo....scrivesti anche altro, coraggio....!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*

Io con m.m non scherzerei chen...rachitico non credo...stai attento al cecchino chen...non perdona!!!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto però enzi l'hai bella che piantata..cò certe frasi....l'incarcata te servita e trucidone mio...!!Mo smamma....!!


Maro'... sai che sei talmente kazzone che mi deprimi???

So' sicuro che anche le donzelle te trovano uguaglio, a parte quelle che frequenti sulla salaria con cui ti kazzi il frutto parassitato.....


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aveva ragione l'architetto dal nome impronunciabile, ieri sera da Santoro...non è colpa dei partiti, è colpa degli italiani! Dell'intero popolo italiano.
> Ma si può...Carlo Rubbia che deve ascoltare le cazzate di Belpietro e Casini sul nucleare


ecco. esempio lampante... Carlo Rubbia, premio nobel per la fisica, non ché ideatore del super raggio di sincrotone... 
l'architetto fuksas è uno con i controcoglioni... tanto per dire... a differenza di renzo piano che si è ben defilato dai casini... dopo che si è scoperto che le vele di secondigliano erano opera sua... e sono state demolite...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

Sulla salaria?Ma non c'è sempre tua figlia....!!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te lo ripeto: PORTAMI I MIEI INSULTI... che non siano la reazione ad attacchi fatti da altri... PORTAMELI... hai letto quello che ho scritto ieri al fedifrago?... vai a leggere... poi torna...


Chen io non insulto nemmeno quando attaccano me (me come persona, non come nick o i miei testi), vuoi che mi metta ad insultare per difendere te?????

Sei grande no? E' semplice difendersi SENZA insultare...

E' che ti diverti, tutto qui. Ognuno si diverte come vuole, e come può...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla salaria?Ma non c'è sempre tua figlia....!!!


kazzone noi operiamo qua a Milano, percio' quella che paghi e' tu sorella e nun lo sai, dato che quella troja de tu madre v'ha abbandonato e sparpagliato per le terre emerse.... ma anche per quelle non emerse....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che ieri sera, ad _anno zero_, hanno spietatamente evidenziato l'ignoranza e l'incompetenza dell'italiano medio... cazzo, vai all'estero e fatti un giretto negli altri paesi europei... tutti parlano almeno altre due lingue oltre la propria... leggono i giornali... s'interessano di politica, di arte, di scienza... poi vieni in Italia... e ammira il burino nostrano... ignorante, incolto, provinciale... che parla, male, persino il proprio dialetto... che non sa scrivere in un italiano decente... questo è il quadro... clientelismo, provincilaismo, corruzione e ignoranza... siamo il paese dove si legge di meno... meno quotidiani, meno libri... viviamo di calcio e di veline... di berlusconismo e di catto-comunismo... e l'ignoranza dilaga...


Che grossa cazzata che hai detto!!! Escluso il parlare le lingue per il resto sono esattamente come gli Italiani!!!

Chen fattelo tu un giro in Europa!


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Febbraio 2008)

Ehi !!!!!! Non entra piu' nessuno a parlare !!!!!!! L'avete visto ????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse pensano tutti che questo non è un forum ma un piazzone!!!!!!!

Non gli interessa a nessuno di leggere i vostri litigi!!!! Samo già in campagna elettorale!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*ti  sbagli*

Tua figlia e la tua ex moglie...se fannò qualche trasferta qui....tutto a grastisee...noi operiamo gratisee.....gliè famo un bel servizietto...io e 2 amici miei de colore e te le rimanammo su belle e contente...ma tu pensi a bertinotti e non t'accorgi de niente...!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla salaria?Ma non c'è sempre tua figlia....!!!





sterminatorr ha detto:


> kazzone noi operiamo qua a Milano, percio' quella che paghi e' tu sorella e nun lo sai, dato che quella troja de tu madre v'ha abbandonato e sparpagliato per le terre emerse.... ma anche per quelle non emerse....



Raga', per favore ... le famiglie le possiamo lasciare fuori, almeno loro che non ci azzeccano un tubo qua dentro.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla salaria?Ma non c'è sempre tua figlia....!!!


sei da menare senza pensarci nemmeno su, guarda...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e te la farò pagare, _fisico d'un rachitico_... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... come va Multimodi?...


...o rachitico di un fisico? Boh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Diciamo bene...varie nevrosi a parte


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*anna e mari*

Ragazze leggete bene ha iniziato lui dandomi del figlio di n.n controllate bene..con oggettività!!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Diciamo bene...varie nevrosi a parte










































meglio nevrotici che psicotici no?


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Chensamurai, mi complimento con te. Sei davvero uno in gamba e riesci realmente a fare un gioco che nessuno, qui dentro, ha ancora capito. Li prendi tutti per la gola! Bravo. Sinceramente.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tua figlia e* la tua ex moglie..*.se fannò qualche trasferta qui....tutto a grastisee...noi operiamo gratisee.....gliè famo un bel servizietto...io e 2 amici miei de colore e te le rimanammo su belle e contente...ma tu pensi a bertinotti e non t'accorgi de niente...!!!!


Stermi' e' felicemente sposato, Oscuro calma i toni dai.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco. esempio lampante... Carlo Rubbia, premio nobel per la fisica, non ché ideatore del super raggio di sincrotone...
> l'architetto fuksas è uno con i controcoglioni... tanto per dire... a differenza di *renzo piano* che si è ben defilato dai casini... *dopo che si è scoperto che le vele di secondigliano erano opera sua... e sono state demolite*...


davvero???


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Aiutatemi a ridere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... infatti... hi, hi, hi... l'ho messo lì apposta... hi, hi, hi... volevo vedere se il Fedifrago si accorgeva di una baggianata simile... penso che se avessi scritto che "da" è un verbo, non se ne sarebbe nemmeno accorto... hi, hi, hi... che noia... hi, hi, hi...


Veramente l'avevi già sbagliato in un'altra occasione e, allora, ti eri giustificato con un altro motivo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non per polemica, figurati, possono sbagliare tutti! E' che so che ci tieni alla correttezza...ortografica.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tua figlia e la tua ex moglie...*se fannò* qualche trasferta qui....tutto a grastisee...noi operiamo gratisee.....gliè famo un bel servizietto...io e 2 amici miei de colore e te le rimanammo su belle e contente...ma tu pensi a bertinotti e non t'accorgi de niente...!!!!


ecco tu vivi di speranze e ti piace sbandierarlo, percio' in attesa dell'evento, continua a massaggiarti la testa.... segaiolo compulsivo ed ossessivo... e scommetto che le seghe te le fai anche su questo che adorerai....



























toh... sfogate....


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*marì*

Mar' dillo al vostro amico e guarda bene ha iniziato lui!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> meglio nevrotici che psicotici no?


Se lo dici tu, MK...io per non sbagliare continuo ad eliminare i maledetti paperi


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazze leggete bene ha iniziato lui dandomi del figlio di n.n controllate bene..con oggettività!!!


L'ho detto ad entrambi di darvi una calmata.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu, MK...io per non sbagliare continuo ad eliminare i maledetti paperi

































Poveri paperi...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io con m.m non scherzerei chen...*rachitico non credo*...stai attento al cecchino chen...non perdona!!!


Soprattutto in questo periodo, poi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




....con enorme disappunto ed estrema vergogna, sono 6-7 chili sopra il peso forma


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Poveri paperi...


Io direi poveri tutt'e due


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*marì*

l'avete detto a me per primo...anna solo a me..guarda il post 185...e dimmi chi ha iniziato!!!Vedi marì' è per questo che non mi siete simpatiche...siete estremamente faziose!!!Cmq sai che non è vero che stermi è felicemente sposato....la moglie dà un altra versione.....!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Poveri paperi...


Peggio per loro!!!! E dopo li spiumo...così imparano!


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io direi poveri tutt'e due


Occhio che tra poco passo ai canidi ...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto in questo periodo, poi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
uellla....come mai??stai cercando di migliorare le maniglie dell'ammmore?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> l'avete detto a me per primo...anna solo a me..guarda il post 185...e dimmi chi ha iniziato!!!Vedi marì' è per questo che non mi siete simpatiche...siete estremamente faziose!!!Cmq sai che non è vero che stermi è felicemente sposato....la moglie dà un altra versione.....!!!


Per quanto ne so io Stermi' e' felicemente sposato.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Oscuro*

io ripeto, non so chi tu sia.

Se sei di napoli... tanti saluti oscuro.




Detto questo ringrazio Admin, e Bruja pubblicamente perchè col loro silenzio /assenso permettono tutto questo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*miciolidia*

Miciolidia dov'è andata?poi io ho le nevrosi....................................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  !!


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per quanto ne so io Stermi' e' felicemente sposato.


 
o signur...ma anche lei è buzzurrissima o lui ha il primato della coppia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









dai dai scherzo nèèèèèè


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aiutatemi a ridere...


Ti tengo la manina?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Chensamurai, mi complimento con te. Sei davvero uno in gamba e riesci realmente a fare un gioco che nessuno, qui dentro, ha ancora capito. Li prendi tutti per la gola! Bravo. Sinceramente.


anvedi... pure gli amici dall'aldilà hai evocato, Cen...





















mi è ventuta in mente the roadhause blues dei doors...
from los angeles california... the dooooooors














http://www.youtube.com/v/oUIq-CGfjYE&rel=1


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> uellla....come mai??stai cercando di migliorare le maniglie dell'ammmore?


Coi casini che sto passando, è da mesi che non faccio sport...e chi l'ha sempre praticato, quando si ferma è perduto!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio che tra poco passo ai canidi ...









Guarda che porto la mia guardia del corpo alla cena... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anzi guarda che ne chiamo Chen a difendermi


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio che tra poco passo ai canidi ...


Non ti ci provare nemmeno!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' e' felicemente sposato, Oscuro calma i toni dai.


e lui rosika.....



















toh rosiko' approfitta che ce sta' l'offerta speciale... sbrigate...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Coi casini che sto passando, è da mesi che non faccio sport...e chi l'ha sempre praticato, quando si ferma è perduto!


 
c'è più roba da toccare!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> l'avete detto a me per primo...anna solo a me..guarda il post 185...e dimmi chi ha iniziato!!!Vedi marì' è per questo che non mi siete simpatiche...siete estremamente faziose!!!Cmq sai che non è vero che stermi è felicemente sposato....la moglie dà un altra versione.....!!!





saranno cazzi *solo *suoi, lo riesci a capire oppure anche tu di devi avvalere dei sottotitoli di papachen?


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*miciolidia*

Falla finita...se accetti un consiglio falla finita con morali ed altro perche da te non le accetto...mi hai confuso per iago....!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> o signur...ma anche lei è buzzurrissima o lui ha il primato della coppia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so che scherzi Dere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anvedi... pure gli amici dall'aldilà hai evocato, Cen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In assenza della crotala suprema ...... mi vien da dire sarà un clone?????


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Falla finita...se accetti un consiglio falla finita con morali ed altro perche da te non le accetto...mi hai confuso per iago....!!!!!




quello che tu non accetti da me, è un problema che non mi riguarda.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> c'è più roba da toccare!!













Apu c'ha 2 o 3 Kiletti in piu' che dice di voler perdere... io ho risposto come te


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aveva ragione l'architetto dal nome impronunciabile, ieri sera da Santoro...non è colpa dei partiti, è colpa degli italiani! Dell'intero popolo italiano.
> Ma si può...Carlo Rubbia che deve ascoltare le cazzate di Belpietro e Casini sul nucleare


... aspetta, Multimodi... hanno operato scientificamente!... hanno minato le basi culturali del nostro grande paese... il paese del rinascimento!... e l'hanno fatto attraverso le TV di berlusconi... hanno seminato merda per tutta l'Italia... spargendo calcio, veline, telenovelas e IGNORANZA... così ci controllano meglio... così, votiamo e non rompiamo i coglioni... rincoglioniti dalla TV... e loro possono prosperare nell'ombra... e ridersela alla nostra faccia... trattandoci da deficienti... capisci?... lauree a Vasco Rossi e a Valentino Rossi... e a Mike Bongiorno... hi, hi, hi... sono cose preparate a tavolino... delegittimare la cultura, l'università, la magistratura, le istituzioni... e legittimare le tenenovelas e il grande fratello... hi, hi, hi... Multimodi, pensaci... è il piano della P2... la loggia del nano malefico...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anvedi... pure gli amici dall'aldilà hai evocato, Cen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Casa71, sono nuovo di questo forum. Lo leggo da due giorni, approdato qui per problemi di tradimento. Ho seguito tutto il topic e ho voluto fare i miei complimenti a Chensamurai perchè sta facendo un gioco pazzesco. Il bello è che solo lui lo sa e si diverte.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che porto la mia guardia del corpo alla cena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ed io allora le mie assatanate di Volpe Forza 5!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*miciolidia*

Magari riguarda altri....perchè con tutte le porcherie che scrivi in pvt...insomma vedi di star in silenzio...lo vuoi capire che devi tacere?Se vuoi vado avanti...sempre che a chen vada bene visto che è coinvolto anche lui ricordi?


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Casa71, sono nuovo di questo forum. Lo leggo da due giorni, approdato qui per problemi di tradimento. Ho seguito tutto il topic e ho voluto fare i miei complimenti a Chensamurai perchè sta facendo un gioco pazzesco. Il bello è che solo lui lo sa e si diverte.


 
ben arrivato!
si sentiva la mancanza di qualcuno che lo sostenesse!
siete sempre di più teoricamente..ma chissà perchè sembrate tutti uguali


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Casa71, sono nuovo di questo forum. Lo leggo da due giorni, approdato qui per problemi di tradimento. Ho seguito tutto il topic e ho voluto fare i miei complimenti a Chensamurai perchè sta facendo un gioco pazzesco. Il bello è che solo lui lo sa e si diverte.


Meno male!!!!! Un doppio chen non lo affrontavo.
Comunque si divertono anche gli altri non ti preoccupare!
Mi sa' che hai scelto il momento sbagliato per arrivare!!!! C'è un po' di baruffa...........


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> c'è più roba da toccare!!


...e da mangiare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi piace essere morso....


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura;179160si sentiva la mancanza di qualcuno che lo sostenesse!
siete sempre di più teoricamente..ma chissà perchè sembrate tutti uguali [/quote ha detto:
			
		

> Io non sostengo nessuno, l'ho praticamente letto solo qui e la cosa mi sembra leggermente prematura. QUI è stato bravo, altrove non lo so.


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e da mangiare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh mamma...divento rossa......va bene che sono peccatrice e mi piacciono le orge...ma mordere una bestiola come te è troppo anche per me...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, Multimodi... hanno operato scientificamente!... hanno minato le basi culturali del nostro grande paese... il paese del rinascimento!... e l'hanno fatto attraverso le TV di berlusconi... hanno seminato merda per tutta l'Italia... spargendo calcio, veline, telenovelas e IGNORANZA... così ci controllano meglio... così, votiamo e non rompiamo i coglioni... rincoglioniti dalla TV... e loro possono prosperare nell'ombra... e ridersela alla nostra faccia... trattandoci da deficienti... capisci?... lauree a Vasco Rossi e a Valentino Rossi... e a Mike Bongiorno... hi, hi, hi... sono cose preparate a tavolino... delegittimare la cultura, l'università, la magistratura, le istituzioni... e legittimare le tenenovelas e il grande fratello... hi, hi, hi... Multimodi, pensaci... è il piano della P2... la loggia del nano malefico...


Lo so Chen...Rinascita Democratica.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*jigoro kano*

Benvenuto....vedrai che frà un pò ti daranno del clone....fan sempre così!!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oh mamma...divento rossa......va bene che sono peccatrice e mi piacciono le orge...ma mordere una bestiola come te è troppo anche per me...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> oh mamma...*divento rossa*......va bene che sono peccatrice e mi piacciono le orge...ma mordere una bestiola come te è troppo anche per me...


Per così poco...qualche innocuo morsetto?


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Io non sostengo nessuno, l'ho praticamente letto solo qui e la cosa mi sembra leggermente prematura. QUI è stato bravo, altrove non lo so.


 
ahhhh ecco.


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
ehhh...lo so ....che devo farci...sono consapevole delle mie colpe


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Casa71, sono nuovo di questo forum. Lo leggo da due giorni, approdato qui per problemi di tradimento. Ho seguito tutto il topic e ho voluto fare i miei complimenti a Chensamurai perchè sta facendo un gioco pazzesco. Il bello è che solo lui lo sa e si diverte.


oh benvenuto allora.... prendi pure e divertiti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, Multimodi... hanno operato scientificamente!... hanno minato le basi culturali del nostro grande paese... il paese del rinascimento!... e l'hanno fatto attraverso le TV di berlusconi... hanno seminato merda per tutta l'Italia... spargendo calcio, veline, telenovelas e IGNORANZA... così ci controllano meglio... così, votiamo e non rompiamo i coglioni... rincoglioniti dalla TV... e loro possono prosperare nell'ombra... e ridersela alla nostra faccia... trattandoci da deficienti... capisci?... lauree a Vasco Rossi e a Valentino Rossi... e a Mike Bongiorno... hi, hi, hi... sono cose preparate a tavolino... delegittimare la cultura, l'università, la magistratura, le istituzioni... e legittimare le tenenovelas e il grande fratello... hi, hi, hi... Multimodi, pensaci... è il piano della P2... la loggia del nano malefico...


Dai...queste banalità le dicono anche alla bocciofila...smettila di pontificare su tutto e magari rispondi alle domande che ti avevo posto su cosa intendi per filosofo/brava persona/persona che sa che non esiste la verità e come si concilia con il tuo voler far capire...qualcosa che secondo il relativismo etico che professi (in altri momenti però ha punti fermi:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non dovrebbe essere proposto come verità...
Te ne ho poste anche altre...
Io voglio capire, ma non mi spieghi.


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per così poco...qualche innocuo morsetto?


 
innocui i miei morsi? sei sicuro?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che grossa cazzata che hai detto!!! Escluso il parlare le lingue per il resto sono esattamente come gli Italiani!!!
> 
> Chen fattelo tu un giro in Europa!


... tu rappresenti il paradigma della sartina frustrata ed ignorante... parli senza PORTARE un cazzo a sostegno delle tue affermazione se non le persone che TU frequenti... quelle del TUO livello... che non sono rappresentative, ovviemente... ecco, questo è il DOGMATISMO PROVINCIALE E BECERO... io, invece, parlo perché so... sai cos'è EUROSTAT?... leggi quello che scrive... poi PARLA... pigliati questo... e infilatelo dove credi:

Maggio 2007 - Giovani e Web *Europa lontana per i giovani italiani*


*I giovani italiani sono indietro nelle tecnologie rispetto ai pari età europei. E il distacco dall'America è enorme in termini di approccio al mercato, anche se forse si apre qualche spiraglio.*


Una recente ricerca condotta dall'istituto di statistica europeo Eurostat getta un'ombra sulle generazioni future italiane: *nel confronto con i pari età europei, gli under 24 nazionali escono con le ossa rotte*. La popolazione italiana è destinata ad invecchiare sempre più e i giovani usano poco e male il Web, con competenze informatiche generali insufficienti a competere col resto del continente, *il livello di scolarizzazione è il più basso*, il tasso di disoccupazione ai primi posti in Europa.

*Il quadro di riferimento*

L'indagine di Eurostat, presentata in occasione del Forum dei giovani nell'ambito dei festeggiamenti per il 50° anniversario della firma dei Trattati per l'Unione Europea, ha coinvolto i 27 Stati dell'Europa allargata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un primo dato è relativo alla percentuale di giovani rispetto alla popolazione totale. *L'Italia si ferma al 24,5 per cento, ben sotto la media europea del 28,6 per cento.* Se si considerano solo gli under 15, *siamo gli ultimi in Europa.* Se non interverranno fattori positivi, le previsioni Eurostat calcolano che nel 2050 il numero di giovani italiani scenderà sotto la soglia del 20 per cento. *Anche nel livello di scolarizzazione, l'Italia non ne esce bene*: i ragazzi diplomati tra i 20 e i 24 anni *sono soltanto 73 su 100*, rispetto a una media del *77,4 per cento*. In stretta relazione con questo dato, emerge il risultato relativo al lavoro: in Italia è disoccupato più di un giovane su 5 (il 20,1 per cento), contro la media europea del 16,8 per cento. Inoltre la percentuale di giovani che studia e lavora in Italia è del 25,8 per cento, ultima in assoluto, contro una media europea del 36 per cento.

*Indietro nelle sfide tecnologiche*

Da questo quadro d'insieme non esaltante, anche il rapporto con l'informatica e la Rete non dà segnali positivi all'Italia: le ragazze e i ragazzi italiani sfiorano la maglia nera in Europa, con un tristissimo 55 per cento di accessi ad Internet almeno una volta la settimana, percentuale che ci pone appena un gradino più in alto di Bulgaria, Grecia e Malta. La media europea si attesta al 73 per cento, con risultati altissimi nei paesi nordici, nel Benelux, in Germania e, a sorpresa, nei Paesi dell'ex blocco sovietico (Estonia, Lituania e Lettonia). 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Ancor peggiore è il risultato nazionale rispetto all'utilizzo, la conoscenza e la familiarità con il computer, i suoi strumenti e le sue potenzialità:* solamente il 32 per cento dei giovani italiani può infatti essere considerato veramente esperto di informatica e Internet (la media europea è 39 per cento). La quota di chi fa compere sul Web si ferma ad un misero 8 per cento, contro una media europea del 26 per cento, con picchi notevoli in Germania, Svezia e Regno Unito (tra il 40 e il 50 per cento).

... adesso parla... SARTINA...


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benvenuto....vedrai che frà un pò ti daranno del clone....fan sempre così!!!


Già fatto. Ho fatto i miei complimenti a Chensamurai per ciò che ha fatto qui. Non ho abbastanza strumenti per rispondere ad altri. Mi fermerò qui per questo topic. Sono qui per parlare d'altro.


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> oh benvenuto allora.... prendi pure e divertiti...


 
Ecchilo siori!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Già fatto. Ho fatto i miei complimenti a Chensamurai per ciò che ha fatto qui. Non ho abbastanza strumenti per rispondere ad altri. Mi fermerò qui per questo topic. Sono qui per parlare d'altro.


... MAESTRO!... SONO AL TUO SERVIZIO!... Madonna mia... JIGORO KANO!... ti prego, rimani tra noi!...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... MAESTRO!... SONO AL TUO SERVIZIO!... Madonna mia... JIGORO KANO!... ti prego, rimani tra noi!...

















che mandria di bufali impazziti!!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Sono qui per parlare d'altro.


Bene, inizia allora...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> innocui i miei morsi? sei sicuro?


Davvero? Interessante....


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero? Interessante....


MM non è che ti stai facendo incuriosire?


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... MAESTRO!... SONO AL TUO SERVIZIO!... Madonna mia... JIGORO KANO!... ti prego, rimani tra noi!...


Dai Chen, smettila...


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene, inizia allora...


Ciao. Lo farò presto, credimi.


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Apu c'ha 2 o 3 Kiletti in piu' che dice di voler perdere... io ho risposto come te


 
Bellissima la frase di Persa che ti sei messa come aforisma!!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ecchilo siori!!!


Eschilo 'gnuranta... Eschilo...kazzo!


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> MM non è che ti stai facendo incuriosire?


Sono molto pigro e molto curioso di natura...da sempre.


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Eschilo 'gnuranta... Eschilo...kazzo!


 
figurati se ti dicevo Eschilo ....proprio a te....così ne approfittavi subito...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*jigoro kano*

Tanto fanno sempre le stesse cazzate sempre non cambiano mai...l'unico divertente è er mittiko ENZINOSTERMI DETTO IL TURPE guai a chi me lo tocca...guai!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono molto pigro e molto curioso di natura...da sempre.


 
bon...allora per il week end vengo a trovarti!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Ciao. Lo farò presto, credimi.


 
Ri-bene. Almeno si cambia un po' eh... Altrimenti ci si annoia...


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto fanno sempre le stesse cazzate sempre non cambiano mai...l'unico divertente è er mittiko ENZINOSTERMI DETTO IL TURPE guai a chi me lo tocca...guai!!!


Per quello che leggo, te lo lascio volentieri! Magari si rivelerà simpatico! Boh...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> figurati se ti dicevo Eschilo ....proprio a te....così ne approfittavi subito...


si vabbe' mo' nun fa' na' tragggedia...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto fanno sempre le stesse cazzate sempre non cambiano mai...l'unico divertente è er mittiko *ENZINOSTERMI *DETTO IL TURPE guai a chi me lo tocca...guai!!!


Confessa ... te piace eh?


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bon...allora per il week end vengo a trovarti!


ok!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non questo però, sono in alto mare!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> In assenza della crotala suprema ...... mi vien da dire sarà un clone?????


mi fa specie che non sei svenuta ascoltando i doors, piuttosto...
ma cazzoooooo questa è musica. ti rimette a posto tutto quello che avevi di storto prima di ascoltarla. questo -è il blues più bello che si sia mai mescolato con il rock. ragazzi... questa è musica..


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehhh..ma ti raggiungerei ovunque..

da facciamo anche io e te un po' di meetic qui sopra! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













chi si unisce ?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto fanno sempre le stesse cazzate sempre non cambiano mai...l'unico divertente è er mittiko ENZINOSTERMI DETTO IL TURPE guai a chi me lo tocca...guai!!!


ma dai allora ti vuoi fidanzare???

allor' si' ricchion???

Bene allora ti posso far "curare" le mie dipendenti....

te capi'???


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi fa specie che non sei svenuta ascoltando i doors, piuttosto...
> ma cazzoooooo questa è musica. ti rimette a posto tutto quello che avevi di storto prima di ascoltarla. questo -è il rock!


 
Beh Anna adesso non esageriamo...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*jigoro*

Ma no dai....all'inizio magari, poi è di una simpatia estrema....come si becca gli insulti lui...nessuno...ti assicuro che un personaggio simile è più unico che raro...la sua grazia,il suo stile,il suo charm....di un laido raro....!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ehhh..ma ti raggiungerei ovunque..
> 
> da facciamo anche io e te *un po' di meetic* qui sopra!
> 
> ...


Si chiama così, ora?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari riguarda altri....perchè con tutte le porcherie che scrivi in pvt...insomma vedi di star in silenzio...lo vuoi capire che devi tacere?Se vuoi vado avanti...sempre che a chen vada bene visto che è coinvolto anche lui ricordi?


... Oscuro, non dire nulla... il giorno in cui dovessimo diventare veramente cattivi, la signorina sarà la prima ad accorgersene... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si chiama così, ora?












 si comincia con quello...e non si sa dove si finisce


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai....all'inizio magari, poi è di una simpatia estrema....come si becca gli insulti lui...nessuno...ti assicuro che un personaggio simile è più unico che raro...la sua grazia,il suo stile,il suo charm....di un laido raro....!!


e me limito pe' nun strafa'... ma a te nun te preoccupa', mi rivelerei in tutto il mio splendore...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh Anna adesso non esageriamo...


parliamo di cosa? di blues o di cosa?
io non esagero... se the roadhause blues non fa venire la voglia di essere vivi dentro non so cos'altro...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*marì*

Credimi è talmente sudicio e truce...da apprezzarlo quasi....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu rappresenti il paradigma della sartina frustrata ed ignorante... parli senza PORTARE un cazzo a sostegno delle tue affermazione se non le persone che TU frequenti... quelle del TUO livello... che non sono rappresentative, ovviemente... ecco, questo è il DOGMATISMO PROVINCIALE E BECERO... io, invece, parlo perché so... sai cos'è EUROSTAT?... leggi quello che scrive... poi PARLA... pigliati questo... e infilatelo dove credi:
> 
> Maggio 2007 - Giovani e Web *Europa lontana per i giovani italiani*
> 
> ...


Si infatti parlo... io ci vivo all'estero e viaggio e lavoro in una multinazione e bada bene non come sartina... ti piacerebbe sentirti superiore eh?... personalmente queste statistiche da uomo basso-medio come te... che si fa un'idea della vita attraverso libri e giornali mi fanno ridere... manchi di qualunque tipo di esperienza... dovresti tacere su innumerevoli aspetti della vita invece continui a postare cazzate alla Reader's Digest... ravani in internet alla ricerca di cio' che possa convalidare le tue cazzate... 

Vai in giro e vedi... con i tuoi occhi e senti con le tue orecchie... la tua e' la peggiore forma di IGNORANZA... samurai... al massimo sei un cagnolino spaurito che abbaia e mordicchia dove puo'


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si comincia con quello...e non si sa dove si finisce


Ah beh...ottimo...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah beh...ottimo...


senti a orecchie come sei messo?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> davvero???


certo. sono state progettate da renzo piano.


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se the roadhause blues non fa venire la voglia di essere vivi dentro non so cos'altro...


Meglio questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> parliamo di cosa? di blues o di cosa?
> io non esagero... se the roadhause blues non fa venire la voglia di essere vivi dentro non so cos'altro...


 
Anna non ci sono solo i Doors dai... Si va avanti...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi è talmente sudicio e truce...da apprezzarlo quasi....!!!


se m'apprezzi come t'ha apprezzato tu moje.... ao' me preokkupo....


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai...queste banalità le dicono anche alla bocciofila...smettila di pontificare su tutto e magari rispondi alle domande che ti avevo posto su cosa intendi per filosofo/brava persona/persona che sa che non esiste la verità e come si concilia con il tuo voler far capire...qualcosa che secondo il relativismo etico che professi (in altri momenti però ha punti fermi:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... infatti... diciamo che tu _vorresti_ capire... ma non capisci... sei così impedita, che non t'accorgi nemmeno quando ti spiego... capisci?... non capisci che quella _E' _una spiegazione... quindi, dobbiamo, prima, capire cosa t'impedisce di capire... per poi procedere alle spiegazioni... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*pink*

Ma i mitici PINK.F no?


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senti a orecchie come sei messo?


Lunghe ed aguzze! Tipo l'elfo Legolas


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Meglio questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM


Anche ma non solo. Si va avanti anche nella musica...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma i mitici PINK.F no?


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .. sei così impedita, che non t'accorgi nemmeno quando ti spiego...


INSULTO Chen...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lunghe ed aguzze! Tipo l'elfo Legolas


 





   che ci farai con quelle orecchie!!!serpe!


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anche ma non solo. Si va avanti anche nella musica...


La musica non è questione spazio-temporale. Nuova o vecchia sono concetti non applicabili alla musica. Come per un quadro.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *che ci farai con quelle orecchie*!!!serpe!


Sembra la scena del lupo e della nonna...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> La musica non è questione spazio-temporale. Nuova o vecchia sono concetti non applicabili alla musica. Come per un quadro.


 
accidenti questa frase mi è piaciuta!!

MAESTRO!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> La musica non è questione spazio-temporale. Nuova o vecchia sono concetti non applicabili alla musica. Come per un quadro.


L'arte è un divenire. Poi ci sono i gusti personali che non discuto. Il mondo va avanti e io lo seguo con piacere e curiosità...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sembra la scena del lupo e della nonna...


 
si certo.....e io chi sarei nella favoletta??


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si certo.....e io chi sarei nella favoletta??


Cappuccetto Rosso


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cappuccetto Rosso












  ma che ti sei bevuto cucciolotto??


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'arte è un divenire. Poi ci sono i gusti personali che non discuto. Il mondo va avanti e io lo seguo con piacere e curiosità...


Apprezzi di più quando conosci tutta l'evoluzione e non solo il prodotto finale. Credo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma che ti sei bevuto cucciolotto??


...un papero!


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...un papero!


 
Adoro questi siparietti!Sdrammatizzano..meno male che qualcuno ha inventato l'antro....di là...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Apprezzi di più quando conosci tutta l'evoluzione e non solo il prodotto finale. Credo.


Certo, sono d'accordo. Ma non bisogna fermarsi mai, si evolve di continuo. Anche gli artisti lo fanno. Altrimenti smettono di creare.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Adoro questi siparietti!Sdrammatizzano*..meno male che qualcuno ha inventato l'antro....di là...


Sono come i film di Kitano....


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono come i film di Kitano....


ammetto l'ignoranza...tanto sul forum è diffusa!


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo, sono d'accordo. Ma non bisogna fermarsi mai, si evolve di continuo. Anche gli artisti lo fanno. Altrimenti smettono di creare.


Vero.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si infatti parlo... io ci vivo all'estero e viaggio e lavoro in una multinazione e bada bene non come sartina... ti piacerebbe sentirti superiore eh?... personalmente queste statistiche da uomo basso-medio come te... che si fa un'idea della vita attraverso libri e giornali mi fanno ridere... manchi di qualunque tipo di esperienza... dovresti tacere su innumerevoli aspetti della vita invece continui a postare cazzate alla Reader's Digest... ravani in internet alla ricerca di cio' che possa convalidare le tue cazzate...
> 
> Vai in giro e vedi... con i tuoi occhi e senti con le tue orecchie... la tua e' la peggiore forma di IGNORANZA... samurai... al massimo sei un cagnolino spaurito che abbaia e mordicchia dove puo'


... ecco, avete visto?... IGNORANZA IN AZIONE... la sartina che opera peresso la multinazionale della calza, hi, hi, hi, non risponde "a tono", non porta altre fonti, altri dati... porta IGNORANZA e calzini bucati... hi, hi, hi... IO ho portato dati prodotti, a maggio, dall'EUROSTAT... ovvero dall'Ufficio Statistico della Comunità Europea... ma non basta, la sartina, _ferri alla mano_, ne sa di più... molto di più... tra un colpo di uncinetto e un_ lavoretto_ a maglia, lei s'informa, vive, assorbe la verità... hi, hi, hi... che cazzo ne sa l'EUROSTAT!... Lei, sa... conosce... perché va in giro e "vede"... "ascolta"... quella è una fonte oggettiva... hi, hi, hi... vedere, ascoltare... e che cazzo!... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... la sartina olandese, conosce la vita... non legge... è analfabeta... ma lo è per scelta... hi, hi, hi... lei è "vissuta"... lei sa... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Meglio questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM


stupenda... senza neanche dirti perché...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> La musica non è questione spazio-temporale. Nuova o vecchia sono concetti non applicabili alla musica. Come per un quadro.


... MAESTRO KANO, abbassa il livello... stai parlando a delle cinture bianche... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma i mitici PINK.F no?


quelli sono come dire al top... anche se ultimamente mi sono lasciata corrompere da crossover e non me ne pento...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> INSULTO Chen...


... no, re-_azione _alla provoc-_azione_... uguale e contraria...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quelli sono come dire al top... anche se ultimamente mi sono lasciata corrompere da crossover e non me ne pento...


Non dimentichiamoci dei Jethro Tull, Tangerine Dream


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... MAESTRO KANO, abbassa il livello... stai parlando a delle cinture bianche... hi, hi, hi...


Non chiamarmi maestro o dovrei fare lo stesso con te! Di che disciplina ti occupi?


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ammetto l'ignoranza...tanto sul forum è diffusa!


Guardati *Zatoichi*, merita davvero


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Non chiamarmi maestro o dovrei fare lo stesso con te! Di che disciplina ti occupi?


 
il cazzeggio entropico generalizzato...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guardati *Zatoichi*, merita davvero


Lo cercherò!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, re-_azione _alla provoc-_azione_... uguale e contraria...


sempre insulto è Chen...

ps come va l'ansia per domani?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


sei musicofilo? domanda serissima.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> il cazzeggio entropico generalizzato...


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> come va l'ansia per domani?


Se è bravo e sa quel che fa, non avrà paura. Solo adrenalina e molta consapevolezza.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Non chiamarmi maestro o dovrei fare lo stesso con te! Di che disciplina ti occupi?


... combatto "full contact"... pratico anche la "vale tudo"... provengo dalle lotta cinese... e tu?... Judo?


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... combatto "full contact"... pratico anche la "vale tudo"... provengo dalle lotta cinese...


Quindi pratichi anche MMA? Immagino più aggressivo che riflessivo. Lo sai che ti aiuterebbe molto la mia disciplina?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sempre insulto è Chen...
> 
> ps come va l'ansia per domani?


... niente ansia... sono abituato a queste cose... e non ho paura di perdere... quindi, ho buone probabilità di vincere...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... niente ansia... sono abituato a queste cose... e non ho paura di perdere... quindi, ho buone probabilità di vincere...


 
Bene bene, mi raccomando niente fanciulle stasera eh... che perdi la concentrazione poi..


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'arte è un divenire. Poi ci sono i gusti personali che non discuto. Il mondo va avanti e io lo seguo con piacere e curiosità...


io spero solo che la tua anima resti per sempre rock.. o anche no, lasciati pure contaminare dalle contaminazioni... ma non perdere mai l'orecchio per le cose belle, anche se contaminate.
senti Sting cosa riesce a mettere dentro nella sua fragile...

http://www.youtube.com/v/e33umZlpTIM&rel=1


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io spero solo che la tua anima resti per sempre rock..


Sempre sempre, tranquilla Anna...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre sempre, tranquilla Anna...


ascolta la dolcezza di questa fragile di sting... a me spacca dentro...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0dMBqtGtOU&NR=1


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ascolta la dolcezza di questa fragile di sting... a me spacca dentro...


e questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bxRewGi77k


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei *musicofilo*? domanda serissima.


Assolutamente no! Ascolto molta musica, di ogni genere (anche se sono più legato ai gruppi pop-rockdell'adolescenza...pink, genesis, EL&P, doors, deep purple...roba così, insomma) ma la fruisco da totale ignorante. 

ps: sembra una perversione sessuale


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e questa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bxRewGi77k


desert rose... è forse è il suo capolavoro, anche se tardo rispetto a quello che di lui mi ha emozionato...
ma... è proprio vero... suona come un bastardo tanto bravo è...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no! Ascolto molta musica, di ogni genere (anche se sono più legato ai gruppi pop-rockdell'adolescenza...pink, genesis, EL&P, doors, deep purple...roba così, insomma) ma la fruisco da totale ignorante.
> 
> ps: sembra una perversione sessuale


hai detto genesis???
per me loro sono la bibbia... insieme ai caravan, agli yes e ai gentle giant...
http://www.youtube.com/v/W35wtfcByIY&rel=1

che viaggio... e i caravan erano anche più epici... ti portavano lontano...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai detto genesis???
> per me loro sono la bibbia... insieme ai caravan, agli yes e ai gentle giant...
> http://www.youtube.com/v/W35wtfcByIY&rel=1
> 
> che viaggio... e i caravan erano anche più epici... ti portavano lontano...


Wind and Wuthering è il disco che amo di più! Non è dei più conosciuti, ma le melodie e i testi sono meravigliosi.
...già, gli Yes!


----------



## La Lupa (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu rappresenti il paradigma della sartina frustrata ed ignorante... parli senza PORTARE un cazzo a sostegno delle tue affermazione se non le persone che TU frequenti... quelle del TUO livello... che non sono rappresentative, ovviemente... ecco, questo è il DOGMATISMO PROVINCIALE E BECERO... io, invece, parlo perché so... sai cos'è EUROSTAT?... leggi quello che scrive... poi PARLA... pigliati questo... e infilatelo dove credi


Tipico esempio di critica ad un testo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chen... sai... a volte provo un pò di tenerezza... i giochetti... tripli, quadripli, e tu non sai che io so che tu sai...

Mentre tu stai andando io sono già tornata.

E non riesci proprio ad immaginarlo. Manco la tua baciapile (minchia che grandissima rompicoglioni!!!).  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sapete che se penso a Chen vedo l'immagine di Ferrara? 


Che ne dite se cercassi un forum?

Vi trasferireste?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tipico esempio di critica ad un testo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che gran scassa palle che sei... lasciatelo dire, così, eh, senza secondi fini o altro...
sei proprio una che cerca solo rogne. si vede che ascolti solo musica impegnata.... madò che negatività di fondo...
tocco ferro, vah...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Wind and Wuthering è il disco che amo di più! Non è dei più conosciuti, ma le melodie e i testi sono meravigliosi.
> ...già, gli Yes!


The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. Fly On A Windshield

scaricati il live del '73 dei genesis...
l'assolo di chitarra finale di the lamb lies down of broadway mertita da solo l'impegno... e in più ci trovi anche la bella fly on a windshield... senza calcolare la più bella loro cosa e cioè supper's ready...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3HVMgG3su0


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Quindi pratichi anche MMA? Immagino più aggressivo che riflessivo. Lo sai che ti aiuterebbe molto la mia disciplina?


... sì, mi piace l'MMA... sono anche istruttore di MMA... la tua disciplina è molto affascinante...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tipico esempio di critica ad un testo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... canide faziosa... la tua faziosità fa schifo... sai bene che ho reagito ad una provocazione della sartina... leggi bene... io avevo scritto qualcosa sui giovani italiani... e lei, la sartina, è entrata a gamba tesa... con i suoi soliti deliri da sartina frustrata... io ho portato DATI ed EVIDENZE a sostegno delle cose che ho scritto... ma, vistasi con le spalle al muro... ha cominciato a starare cazzate... al che ho reagito... ovviamente... perché di fronte ad emerite CAZZATE... si deve reagire...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che gran scassa palle che sei... lasciatelo dire, così, eh, senza secondi fini o altro...
> sei proprio una che cerca solo rogne. si vede che ascolti solo musica impegnata.... madò che negatività di fondo...
> tocco ferro, vah...


... è una canide piena di livore... una faziosa empia di bile... un barile di odio... una tanica di risentimento... un'autobotte di astio... una cisterna di faziosità... un pozzo di settarismo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tipico esempio di critica ad un testo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo e' ad altissimo livello e quindi sarebbe consono per loro...

http://www.discaricatreponti.it/


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco, avete visto?... IGNORANZA IN AZIONE... la sartina che opera peresso la multinazionale della calza, hi, hi, hi, non risponde "a tono", non porta altre fonti, altri dati... porta IGNORANZA e calzini bucati... hi, hi, hi... IO ho portato dati prodotti, a maggio, dall'EUROSTAT... ovvero dall'Ufficio Statistico della Comunità Europea... ma non basta, la sartina, _ferri alla mano_, ne sa di più... molto di più... tra un colpo di uncinetto e un_ lavoretto_ a maglia, lei s'informa, vive, assorbe la verità... hi, hi, hi... che cazzo ne sa l'EUROSTAT!... Lei, sa... conosce... perché va in giro e "vede"... "ascolta"... quella è una fonte oggettiva... hi, hi, hi... vedere, ascoltare... e che cazzo!... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... la sartina olandese, conosce la vita... non legge... è analfabeta... ma lo è per scelta... hi, hi, hi... lei è "vissuta"... lei sa... hi, hi, hi...


Si e vedo anche che ti da parecchio fastidio... OTTIMO 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Non ti adirare amico mio... voglio bene anche a te...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e vedo anche che ti da parecchio fastidio... OTTIMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... il fastidio che può dare una cachetta di mosca... hi, hi, hi... fai di quelle figure... hi, hi, hi... comunque, sarò buono con te... farò quello che mi hanno supplicato di fare in privato... cercherò di non essere troppo duro... in fondo, sei solo una sartina... buona per l'uncinetto... e i ferri da calze... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway*
> 2. Fly On A Windshield
> 
> scaricati il live del '73 dei genesis...
> ...


Magnifico album....gabrielliano al midollo!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il fastidio che può dare una cachetta di mosca... hi, hi, hi... fai di quelle figure... hi, hi, hi... comunque, sarò buono con te... farò quello che mi hanno supplicato di fare in privato... cercherò di non essere troppo duro... in fondo, sei solo una sartina... buona per l'uncinetto... e i ferri da calze... hi, hi, hi...


Hai ragione Chen...in fin dei conti nel tuo mondo tu sei un samurai... sei Inglese...hai vissuto in Israele... ci sta che io sia una sartina... nel tuo mondo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se non mi facessi pena mi saresti anche simpatico...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è una canide piena di livore... una faziosa empia di bile... un barile di odio... una tanica di risentimento... un'autobotte di astio... una cisterna di faziosità... un pozzo di settarismo... hi, hi, hi...


sinceramente, penso che alla fine sia la linea negativa della lupa la linea più accreditata qui dentro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sinceramente, penso che alla fine sia la linea negativa della lupa la linea più accreditata qui dentro.


... infatti... tutta questa _de_-pressione esistenziale... tutte queste cornute _in_-acidite dalla vita... suvvia... un po' di rock!... hi, hi, hi...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJpyWrNNifo


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione Chen...in fin dei conti nel tuo mondo tu sei un samurai... sei Inglese...hai vissuto in Israele... ci sta che io sia una sartina... nel tuo mondo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ok dai... ora vai a fare a maglia... aria... hi, hi, hi...

P.S. Ogni tanto, tra una botta di vita e l'altra, apri qualche libro... t'informi e... impari a scrivere in italiano... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti... tutta questa _de_-pressione esistenziale... tutte queste cornute _in_-acidite dalla vita... suvvia... un po' di rock!... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJpyWrNNifo





















Questa e' la scusa di tutti gli sfigati a cui nessuna donna la da










Povero Samurai


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa e' la scusa di tutti gli sfigati a cui nessuna donna la *da*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ancora a sbagliar-mi il "da"?... hi, hi, hi... ma questo è proprio NON CAPIRE UN CAZZO... chiedo perdono ma qui, siamo davvero nel tragico-comico... hi, hi, hi... ho già fatto presente che in italiano si scrive "dà"... ARTICOLO... e non "da"... PRONOME... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... suicidati!... HI, HI, HI... impiccati con una matassa di lana... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

a me fa tristezza il fatto che si voglia ricondurre il tutto ad uno stare nei ranghi...
come se, diversamente, la vita degli altri subisse una modificazione genetica... e mi viene da ridere, mi viene...
non ho mai letto più gente convinta di essere nel giusto come qui dentro...
oh, tutti forti, massicci e convinti, eh...
poi vai a vedere da chi si fanno fregare ed è tutto dire... no, perché,scherziamo o cosa? io so de fero... poi scopri che sono più fragili del vetro... ma ci hanno il bisogno di farci sapere qualcosa. ma cosa?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ancora a sbagliar-mi il "da"?... hi, hi, hi... ma questo è proprio NON CAPIRE UN CAZZO... chiedo perdono ma qui, siamo davvero nel tragico-comico... hi, hi, hi... ho già fatto presente che in italiano si scrive "dà"... ARTICOLO... e non "da"... PRONOME... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI... suicidati!... HI, HI, HI... impiccati con una matassa di lana... HI, HI, HI... HI, HI, HI...













Ti attacchi proprio a tutto eh? Ti ricordo che non ci sono accenti nella mia tastiera... ma capisco che tu stia innervosendo... Ora ti spiego una cosa: le persone intelligenti, acculturate come quella che credi di impersonare tu, non hanno bisogno di correggere, offendere ed attaccare... capiscono... lasciano correre... procedono con la discussione in maniera costruttiva... esattamente quello che i "tuoi" colleghi consigliano... e che tu non sai fare... 

Ma io capisco... mi scuserai ma mi devo assentare per una riunione sui filati


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja ha posto una questione... alla sua maniera... ovvero, ha chiesto quale sia il confine tra insulto ed esercizio della critica... credo che la domanda possa trovare una risposta... ma la risposta deve essere commisurata al contesto... mi spiego meglio... io penso che qui, in un forum, sia lecito TUTTO ciò che è rivolto al TESTO... che, quando pubblicato, ha vita propria... vita pubblica... cosa che non può essere predicata dell'autore... che rimane privato... anonimo... e qui, amici e amiche, sta la differenza... la linea di demarcazione... il testo e il suo autore, vivono in dimensioni assolutamente diverse... tanto è pubblico ed_ esibito_ il primo... tanto è _celato_ e privato il secondo... questa dicotomia, vive nel forum... ai poli di questa dicotomia, vanno applicati "_principi_" diversi ed altrettanto dicotomici... ovvero, TUTTO è consentito nei confronti del TESTO... NULLA è consentito nei confronti dell'AUTORE... a dicotomia... applicar dicotomia... quindi, non esiste insulto alcuno nel trattar i testi... mentre tutto può divenir, potenzialmente, insulto nel trattar l'autore... orbene, detto questo, è necessario, tuttavia, rilevare che, in un forum, l'autore di fatto non esiste... dato ch'è ridotto a nick... ovvero, a TESTO anch'esso... indi, per il principio più sopra esposto, anche del nick può esser predicato quanto previsto per il testo... se ne deduce che in un forum _non esiste offesa alcuna_... né per il testo, né per il nick, anch'esso "_testo_"... e nulla più... se ne deduce che solo i pazzi possono sentirsi offesi attraverso il testo... come solo un giornalista pazzo può sentirsi offeso per le critiche ad un suo articolo, firmato con uno pseudonimo...
> 
> Chensamurai


 
La dicotomia testo/autore che proponi è una forzatura probabilmente ispirata all’analisi del testo, mi riferisco agli approcci interazionista e narrativistico che mi sembra siano il tuo orientamento professionale, almeno da come scrivi.

E' una forzatura perché non è dichiarata come "regola del gioco" quindi le persone/nick non hanno acconsentito consapevolmente ed esplicitamente di partecipare a questa sorta di disputa delle idee, vi si ritrovano dentro senza averlo scelto.

A me sembra che tu abbia trasferito arbitrariamente le regole del setting sul forum e penso sia questo il motivo unico della tua permanenza qui.  
Avrai senz'altro le tue ragioni per fare quel che fai ben sapendo, da _esperto del senso comune quale sei_, che il senso comune è in questo forum per ragioni diverse dalle tue.


Ps. Faresti bene ad inserire questo tuo post come firma, così un nick o individuo che sia può capire almeno con quale spirito gli rispondi o lo apostrofi.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fa tristezza il fatto che si voglia ricondurre il tutto ad uno stare nei ranghi...
> come se, diversamente, la vita degli altri subisse una modificazione genetica... e mi viene da ridere, mi viene...
> non ho mai letto più gente convinta di essere nel giusto come qui dentro...
> oh, tutti forti e massicci e convinti, eh...
> poi vai a vedere da chi si fanno fregare ed è tutto dire... no, perché,scherziamo o cosa? io so de fero... poi scopri che sono più fragili del vetro... ma ci hanno il bisogno di farci sapere qualcosa. ma cosa?


Perche' tu che impressione credi di dare qua dentro Anna? Non cercare di scansarti da realta' che appartengono anche a te... non fare la superiore...Poi ripeto se questo forum non ti piace sei libera di andartene...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia...ti prego...il pezzo di "anguille elettriche"


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fa tristezza il fatto che si voglia ricondurre il tutto ad uno stare nei ranghi...
> come se, diversamente, la vita degli altri subisse una modificazione genetica... e mi viene da ridere, mi viene...
> non ho mai letto più gente convinta di essere nel giusto come qui dentro...
> oh, tutti forti e massicci e convinti, eh...
> poi vai a vedere da chi si fanno fregare ed è tutto dire... no, perché,scherziamo o cosa? io so de fero... poi scopri che sono più fragili del vetro... ma ci hanno il bisogno di farci sapere qualcosa. ma cosa?


... Anna, siamo tutti esseri umani... pieni di contraddizioni... ognuno diverso dall'altro... il problema è la spersonalizzazione alla quale la nostra società, postindustriale e post-tutto, ci sottopone... questo, come scrisse Pasolini, è il vero fascismo... l'omologazione... la Tv per tutti... il dominio dell'immagine... vedi, io vado controcorrente... quando m'inquadrano come secchione e studioso, mostro i miei guantoni da boxe... quando mi vedono sul ring, mostro le mie lauree... e parlo della mia professione... dovresti vedere le facce delle persone... stupite che un professore di filosofia salga sul ring... c'è molto fascismo in giro... ci vogliono tutti uguali... tutti intruppati... ma io, non ci sto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu che impressione credi di dare qua dentro Anna? Non cercare di scansarti da realta' che appartengono anche a te... non fare la superiore...Poi ripeto se questo forum non ti piace sei libera di andartene...


... vedi?... ecco la tua pochezza che _s_-brodola fuori ed inonda il forum?... guarda, una cosa è certa... per quanto ti possa s-_forzare_, non puoi paragonarti ad Anna... Anna ama la letteratura, mentre tu la disprezzi... Anna ama l'arte... tu no... questa è una differenza fondamentale... anche il fatto che tu, come la Lupa peraltro, sia costantemente lì, a _mas_-turbarti sul chi deve andarsene... sul chi deve restare... tradisce il tuo modo di ragionare... basato sull'esclusione... sull'ostracismo... sulla divisione... tipico delle persone dogmatiche... ottuse...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti... tutta questa _de_-pressione esistenziale... tutte queste cornute _in_-acidite dalla vita... suvvia... un po' di rock!... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJpyWrNNifo


Chen il rockettaro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> La dicotomia testo/autore che proponi è una forzatura probabilmente ispirata all’analisi del testo, mi riferisco agli approcci interazionista e narrativistico che mi sembra siano il tuo orientamento professionale, almeno da come scrivi.
> 
> E' una forzatura perché non è dichiarata come "regola del gioco" quindi le persone/nick non hanno acconsentito consapevolmente ed esplicitamente di partecipare a questa sorta di disputa delle idee, vi si ritrovano dentro senza averlo scelto.
> 
> ...


... Risposta notevole, non c'è che dire... mi complimento con te, amica mia... pur considerata la tua acuta risposta, tuttavia, debbo dirti che, oltreché acuta, è anche sbagliata... vedi, non ho scritto quel che ho scritto, facendo riferimento al setting cui tu fai riferimento... tutt'altro... lascia perdere questa strada... è sbagliata... ho scritto quel che ho scritto, perché E' quel ch'è, ontologicamente, il TESTO... dubito che tu possa smentire quel che ho scritto... perché sai bene che il TESTO ha vita propria... sai bene che qualunque TESTO non appartiene all'autore... sai bene che qualunque TESTO è MUTO... se la critica non lo fa parlare... qui, amica mia, trattiamo TESTI... e solamente la metafisica occidentale con il suo logocentrismo, può illudersi del contrario... ti rivelerò un segreto: sono un seguace di Derrida... con questo, credo d'aver fugato ogni tuo sospetto... e ti ho anche spiegato perché scrivo quel che scrivo... e perché lo scrivo COME lo scrivo... l'ho già detto: sono qui per fare filosofia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen il rockettaro...


... sono diplomato in pianoforte... e studio chitarra moderna da tanti anni... sulle pentatoniche, ti farei morire... di rock... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu che impressione credi di dare qua dentro Anna? Non cercare di scansarti da realta' che appartengono anche a te... non fare la superiore...Poi ripeto se questo forum non ti piace sei libera di andartene...


l'impressione che posso dare la decidete voi... anzi, l'avete decisa  voi ante litteram.. ma va bene anche così...
non è che sarei libera, dì, pittuosto, che sono invitata a farlo, ogni due o tre post, da persone come lupa.
ma va bene anche questo... in fin dei conti sono io che ho un'idea di democrazia troppo ampia, anche se Oscuro pensa che la mia firma sia una provocazione nei suoi confronti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti attacchi proprio a tutto eh? Ti ricordo che non ci sono accenti nella mia tastiera... ma capisco che tu stia innervosendo... Ora ti spiego una cosa: le persone intelligenti, acculturate come quella che credi di impersonare tu, non hanno bisogno di correggere, offendere ed attaccare... capiscono... lasciano correre... procedono con la discussione in maniera costruttiva... esattamente quello che i "tuoi" colleghi consigliano... e che tu non sai fare...
> 
> Ma io capisco... mi scuserai ma mi devo assentare per una riunione sui filati


... un bel_ pistolotto_ all'olandese... ricamato all'uncinetto... hi, hi, hi... senti, se te le vai a cercare, è colpa mia?... vedi, io ho scritto delle cose sulla gioventù italiana... le avevo lette tempo fa dalle pubblicazioni dell'EUROSTAT... allora, una persona anche solo mediamente intelligente, diciamo una come te, si guarda bene dallo sparar cazzate... senza avere a disposizione dei dati diversi e altrettanto autorevoli... capisci?... altrimenti fai delle figure del cazzo come quella di oggi... guarda, io lo dico per te... per il tuo decoro personale... tutto può essere discusso ma non si può, di fronte ai dati dell'EUROSTAT, obiettare che la nostra esperienza con gli amici e conoscenti, dimostra il contrario... comprendi?... riesci a cogliere la differenza tra le due cose?... guarda che fai ridere tutto il forum...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen il rockettaro...


questo pezzo dei led è quel che si dice la perfezione, musicalmente parlando...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'impressione che posso dare la decidete voi... anzi, l'avete decisa voi ante litteram.. ma va bene anche così...
> non è che sarei libera, dì, pittuosto, *che sono invitata a farlo, ogni due o tre post*, da persone come lupa.
> ma va bene anche questo... in fin dei conti sono io che ho un'idea di democrazia troppo ampia, anche se Oscuro pensa che la mia firma sia una provocazione nei suoi confronti...


... guarda, questa cosa l'ho ben evidenziata anch'io... queste hanno in mente solo il cacciare via, il mandare via, l'esiliare, l'ostracizzare... non parlano d'altro... non si leggono altro che cose di questo genere... è una malattia contagiosa... che si appropria delle menti più deboli... 

... Anna, hai mai letto che Chen abbia chiesto l'allontanamento di qualcuno o abbia invitato qualcuno ad andarsene via?... vedi, QUESTA è una diversità fondamentale... queste qui, ogni due post, invocano interventi di allontanamento ed esclusione...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo pezzo dei led è quel che si dice la perfezione, musicalmente parlando...


... ha un _riff _ch'è una favola... suonato con i _power cords_... tonica e quinta...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi?... ecco la tua pochezza che _s_-brodola fuori ed inonda il forum?... guarda, una cosa è certa... per quanto ti possa s-_forzare_, non puoi paragonarti ad Anna... Anna ama la letteratura, mentre tu la disprezzi... Anna ama l'arte... tu no... questa è una differenza fondamentale... anche il fatto che tu, come la Lupa peraltro, sia costantemente lì, a _mas_-turbarti sul chi deve andarsene... sul chi deve restare... tradisce il tuo modo di ragionare... basato sull'esclusione... sull'ostracismo... sulla divisione... tipico delle persone dogmatiche... ottuse...


bè... dire che amo la letteratura è una esagerazione... nel senso che amo solo la "letteratura" e non l'immondizia prodotta da sedicenti maestri di vita o psichiatri in cerca di popolarità.
l'ho già detto, in caso di catastrofe planetaria io salverei solo 5 autori. mi devo ripetere? facciamolo vah..
dostoevskij
pasternak
tolstoj
omero
shakespeare


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'impressione che posso dare la decidete voi... anzi, l'avete decisa  voi ante litteram.. ma va bene anche così...
> non è che sarei libera, dì, pittuosto, che sono invitata a farlo, ogni due o tre post, da persone come lupa.
> ma va bene anche questo... in fin dei conti sono io che ho un'idea di democrazia troppo ampia, anche se Oscuro pensa che la mia firma sia una provocazione nei suoi confronti...


Anna lascia perdere dai.

Io dopo 8mesi qua dentro mi sento sempre come un ospite, anche ospite indesiderato troppo spesso ... e non e' una mia sensazione, e' provata ... ogni volta che si parla/scrive di noi fanno sempre l'allusione: Quelli di DOL ...


ECCHECCAZZZ quando ci considererete UTENTI di Tradimento?! AH?


Quando?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè... dire che amo la letteratura è una esagerazione... nel senso che amo solo la "letteratura" e non l'immondizia prodotta da sedicenti maestri di vita o psichiatri in cerca di popolarità.
> l'ho già detto, in caso di catastrofe planetaria io salverei solo 5 autori. mi devo ripetere? facciamolo vah..
> dostoevskij
> pasternak
> ...


... che ti aspetti che dica?... mi metto in ginocchio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ha un _riff _ch'è una favola... suonato con i _power cords_... tonica e quinta...


keith richard e i suoi rift... come a dire... la magia...
e dire che in questo pezzo è così puro che si limita pure nell'esecuzione..
errata corrige: mi ero pure confusa... anche perché se parliamo di rift da sturbo keith richard è il nr 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie, Cen...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna lascia perdere dai.
> 
> Io dopo 8mesi qua dentro mi sento sempre come un ospite, anche ospite indesiderato troppo spesso ... e non e' una mia sensazione, e' provata ... ogni volta che si parla/scrive di noi fanno sempre l'allusione: Quelli di DOL ...
> 
> ...


... perché parli al plurale?... parla per te... Anna si è inserita perfettamente, qui dentro... e scrive cose interessanti... lei... perché qui, quel che conta, è scrivere cose interessanti...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché parli al plurale?... parla per te... Anna si è inserita perfettamente, qui dentro... e scrive cose interessanti... lei... perché qui, quel che conta, è scrivere cose interessanti...


inserita perfettamente???
a me non sembra. mi sento esattamente come quando le donne degli amici di mio marito non mi invitavano ad andare con loro in discoteca... ho capito solo dopo il perché...


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna lascia perdere dai.
> 
> Io dopo 8mesi qua dentro mi sento sempre come un ospite, anche ospite indesiderato troppo spesso ... e non e' una mia sensazione, e' provata ... ogni volta che si parla/scrive di noi fanno sempre l'allusione: Quelli di DOL ...
> 
> ...


Ma che dici...ma chi vi considera utenti di DOL? Alla maggior parte dei vecchi utenti di tradimento la vostra provenienza non fa nè caldo nè freddo...tu sei Marì, chissenefrega da dove arrivi, o dove andrai dopo questo forum. Ora che sei qui, di la tua cosa, liberamente.
Ma basta col vittimismo...se ti senti come un ospite è un problema solo tuo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> keith richard e i suoi rift... come a dire... la magia...
> e dire che in questo pezzo è così puro che si limita pure nell'esecuzione..
> errata corrige: mi ero pure confusa... anche perché se parliamo di rift da strurbo keith richard è il nr 1
> 
> ...


Anna, lo sai che Jimmy Page ha tendenze mistico-magiche?... ha persino comperato la residenza nella quale viveva, nel '500, il famoso medico-stregone Robert Fludd...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> inserita perfettamente???
> a me non sembra. mi sento esattamente come quando le donne degli amici di mio marito non mi invitavano ad andare con loro in discoteca... ho capito solo dopo il perché...


... non è vero, dai... c'è solo una minoranza di befane, qui, che rompe un po' le palle... ma lo fanno anche con me... che DOL, non so nemmeno cosa sia... quindi... in realtà, con te si è sempre discusso tranquillamente e altrettanto tranquillamente, litigato... come dice Multimodi, qui, tutti, siamo degli apolidi... c'è posto per tutti... belli e brutti... come ho già detto, io mi limito a macerare i _testi_... non le _teste_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che dici...ma chi vi considera utenti di DOL? Alla maggior parte dei vecchi utenti di tradimento la vostra provenienza non fa nè caldo nè freddo...tu sei Marì, chissenefrega da dove arrivi, o dove andrai dopo questo forum. Ora che sei qui, di la tua cosa, liberamente.
> Ma basta col vittimismo...se ti senti come un ospite è un problema solo tuo.


Molti non faccio il vittimismo credimi ... io sono arrivata qua poco prima che mi bannassero di la ... il 4 luglio sono stata bannata, nota la mia data d'iscrizione in alto a destra ...

Pero' c'e' chi canta sempre la stessa canzone, e rompe assai sta cosa.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Anna, lo sai che Jimmy Page ha tendenze mistico-magiche?... ha persino comperato la residenza nella quale viveva, nel '500, il famoso medico-stregone Robert Fludd...


e chi non le ha a quei livelli?
o sono morti steccati o si sono dati a qualche dottrina salva anime...
keith richard lo hanno tirato giù da una palma un due anni fa.. 
bob dylan è ancora lì che cerca di capire se era meglio o no prima della crisi mistica. parere mio: meglio prima.
e poi c'è quel gran gran figo dei depeche mode... che dopo aver fatto un tot fra carcere e comunità, è ancora convinto della sua idea... è un grande.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqzpDr7pOJk


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molti non faccio il vittimismo credimi ... io sono arrivata qua poco prima che mi bannassero di la ... il 4 luglio sono stata bannata, nota la mia data d'iscrizione in alto a destra ...
> 
> Pero' c'e' chi canta sempre la stessa canzone, e rompe assai sta cosa.


... ri-metti il fazzoletto in tasca, vecchietta mia... suvvia... cazzo, scrivi qualcosa di originale... madonna mia... non scrivi mai un cazzo che sia degno di attenzione... SCRIVI QUALCOSA DI INTERESSANTE... PROPONI QUALCOSA di NUOVO... invece di occuparti di queste cazzate...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi non le ha a quei livelli?
> o sono morti steccati o si sono dati a qualche dottrina salva anime...
> keith richard lo hanno tirato giù da una palma un due anni fa..
> bob dylan è ancora lì che cerca di capire se era meglio o no prima della crisi mistica. parere mio: meglio prima.
> ...


 
... in questi giorni mi sto rileggendo il "_Memorie di un malato di nervi_"... del giudice Schreber... un libro assolutamente straordinario... se ti capita, leggilo... sempre che tu non l'abbia già fatto...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che dici...ma chi vi considera utenti di DOL? Alla maggior parte dei vecchi utenti di tradimento la vostra provenienza non fa nè caldo nè freddo...tu sei Marì, chissenefrega da dove arrivi, o dove andrai dopo questo forum. Ora che sei qui, di la tua cosa, liberamente.
> Ma basta col vittimismo...se ti senti come un ospite è un problema solo tuo.


e no. vorrei ricordarti che c'è chi ci imapacchetterebbe per restitirci al mittente...
a parte che... ma niente, mi viene da ridere e basta...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e no. vorrei ricordarti che c'è chi ci imapacchetterebbe per restitirci al mittente...
> a parte che... ma niente, mi viene da ridere e basta...


Ma Anna, per favore, non serve etichettare il gruppo di chi viene da sto benedetto DOL, bisogna guardare alle singole persone!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tipico esempio di critica ad un testo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando vuoi... io ci sono... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E mò aspettiamo le solite minchiate...i bla bla bla...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando vuoi... io ci sono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu senza di me non vai da nessuna parte!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Jigoro Kano ha detto:


> Casa71, sono nuovo di questo forum. Lo leggo da due giorni, approdato qui per problemi di tradimento. Ho seguito tutto il topic e ho voluto fare i miei complimenti a Chensamurai perchè sta facendo un gioco pazzesco. Il bello è che solo lui lo sa e si diverte.


ma vai a * insieme a lui e gli esiti pubblicateli su_ Lancet_.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tu senza di me non vai da nessuna parte!!!!!!


E pensavi che ti avrei lasciata in questa valle di lacrime?? Maddai!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando vuoi... io ci sono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai minacciare una azione se non si è convinti di portarla fino in fondo....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando vuoi... io ci sono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho gia' cercato... non sarebbero neanche male se non fosse per la grafica... non e' diretta come in questo...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma vai a * insieme a lui e gli esiti pubblicateli su_ Lancet_.



Sei scurrile... ti stai dimostrando come mi avevano detto di te in privato...

Vergognati Eleonora


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma Anna, per favore, non serve etichettare il gruppo di chi viene da sto benedetto DOL, bisogna guardare alle singole persone!


uhm, mi sa che faresti bene a dirlo alla lupa... è lei che ama fare di tutta un'erba un fascio...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mai minacciare una azione se non si è convinti di portarla fino in fondo....


Tranquilla Anna, tu pensa per te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si vede che non mi conosci ancora bene..


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho gia' cercato... non sarebbero neanche male se non fosse per la grafica... non e' diretta come in questo...


... e così sia... che l'ano di questo forum _de_-liberi da tali gas ammorbanti... che questo forum _e_-mendi l'aero-_fagia_ che, oramai, l'affligge... "_vado... non vado... guardate che vado... cerco... forse trovo... tuttavia, la grafica... ma... può darsi... forse... andiamocene... no, restiamo... forse partiamo... chissà..._"... hi, hi, hi... _flatus vocis_... ridicole flatu-_lenze_... processi putre-f_attivi _e _fermenta_-tivi... hi, hi, hi... _miasmi _ammorbanti... _sterco_... letame... concime... stabbio... guano... _stalla_-tico...hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... 

... siete _esila_-rant(i)-_olanti_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*allora*

Guardate che dire a miciolidia di esser scurrile è un gran complimento...la signora è molto peggio che scurrile.... ma adesso il gioco volge al termine....!Anna,magari la linea della Lupa non è giusta,ma la tua non è certo un linea retta....la tua di linea fa veramente pena...tu guardi solo da una parte....sei talmente faziosa che a volte sfiori il ridicolo...così ridicola che neanche mi incazzo più!!!!Su questo chen permettimi di dissentire...anna  gli insulti li vede solo se son i nostri...ma quel turpe di enzino...gli sfugge spesso...se non sempre..e non è una coincidenza!!!!!!Lo conosce da tempo...per cui se mi dà del figlio di n.n...non lo vede....mentre vede me che insulto la figlia di enzino...cosa vuoi farci...casualità....!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non è vero, dai... c'è solo una minoranza di befane, qui, che rompe un po' le palle... ma lo fanno anche con me... che DOL, non so nemmeno cosa sia... quindi... in realtà, con te si è sempre discusso tranquillamente e altrettanto tranquillamente, litigato... come dice Multimodi, qui, tutti, siamo degli apolidi... c'è posto per tutti... belli e brutti... come ho già detto, io mi limito a macerare i _testi_... non le _teste_... hi, hi, hi...


io mi ci sento apolide... nel senso che casa mia è dove sono... ma non perché sono bella o brutta, ma per quel senso di casa che solo gli zingari veri capiscono..
sai, ogni anno giù in bosnia, esattamente dove anni fa c'era il confine bosnia erzegovina/ serbia, fanno una festa dedicata a tutti quelli che nel mondo si sentono apolidi... ti stupisco se ti dico che la maggior parte della gente che partecipa è del nord europea e non possiede neppure un passaporto apolide?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e così sia... che l'ano di questo forum _de_-liberi da tali gas ammorbanti... che questo forum _e_-mendi l'aero-_fagia_ che, oramai, l'affligge... "_vado... non vado... guardate che vado... cerco... forse trovo... tuttavia, la grafica... ma... può darsi... forse... andiamocene... no, restiamo... forse partiamo... chissà..._"... hi, hi, hi... _flatus vocis_... ridicole flatu-_lenze_... processi putre-f_attivi _e _fermenta_-tivi... hi, hi, hi... _miasmi _ammorbanti... _sterco_... letame... concime... stabbio... guano... _stalla_-tico...hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... siete _esila_-rant(i)-_olanti_... hi, hi, hi...


Bhe' son contenta che tu stia bene di stomaco... e' sempre importante una corretta digestione...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho gia' cercato... non sarebbero neanche male se non fosse per la grafica... non e' diretta come in questo...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei scurrile... ti stai dimostrando come mi avevano detto di te in privato...
> 
> Vergognati Eleonora


Mandami l'mp...e non ti scordare di darmi risposta anche per quelle altre cosette che ti avevo scritto su chi sai tu..


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardate che dire a miciolidia di esser scurrile è un gran complimento...la signora è molto peggio che scurrile.... ma adesso il gioco volge al termine....!Anna,magari la linea della Lupa non è giusta,ma la tua non è certo un linea retta....la tua di linea fa veramente pena...tu guardi solo da una parte....sei talmente faziosa che a volte sfiori il ridicolo...così ridicola che neanche mi incazzo più!!!!Su questo chen permettimi di dissentire...anna gli insulti li vede solo se son i nostri...ma quel turpe di enzino...gli sfugge spesso...se non sempre..e non è una coincidenza!!!!!!Lo conosce da tempo...per cui se mi dà del figlio di n.n...non lo vede....mentre vede me che insulto la figlia di enzino...cosa vuoi farci...casualità....!!!!


... Oscuro, Anna non la puoi mettere al livello della _creatura_... dai... la _creatura_ fa orrore... penso che rappresenti il peggio del peggio... comunque ho visto che oggi l'hai conciato per le feste... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Ma non ce la facciamo proprio ad ignorare e ad essere un attimino più freddi? Senza stare sempre lì a ribattere.... Se cogliamo un insulto o una critica forte non ce la facciamo a far finta di niente e ad andare avanti sull'argomento?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mandami l'mp...e non ti scordare di darmi risposta anche per quelle altre cosette che ti avevo scritto su chi sai tu..


Si ma dammi 5 minuti... mi piace leggere il Samur-_astio_... mi manchera' durante il week end


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardate che dire a miciolidia di esser scurrile è un gran complimento...la signora è molto peggio che scurrile.... ma adesso il gioco volge al termine....!Anna,magari la linea della Lupa non è giusta,ma la tua non è certo un linea retta....la tua di linea fa veramente pena...tu guardi solo da una parte....sei talmente faziosa che a volte sfiori il ridicolo...così ridicola che neanche mi incazzo più!!!!Su questo chen permettimi di dissentire...anna gli insulti li vede solo se son i nostri...ma quel turpe di enzino...gli sfugge spesso...se non sempre..e non è una coincidenza!!!!!!Lo conosce da tempo...per cui se mi dà del figlio di n.n...non lo vede....mentre vede me che insulto la figlia di enzino...cosa vuoi farci...casualità....!!!!


E il cica cica bumba te lo sei scordato??  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Miiii....che palle!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' son contenta che tu stia bene di stomaco... e' sempre importante una corretta digestione...


... Stomaco?... parlavo dell'intestino!... sei capace di leggere?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non ce la facciamo proprio ad ignorare e ad essere un attimino più freddi? Senza stare sempre lì a ribattere.... Se cogliamo un insulto o una critica forte non ce la facciamo a far finta di niente e ad andare avanti sull'argomento?


Giusy...argomenti? Tu vedi argomenti? Io vedo solo un puerile tentativo di menar il can per l'aia...sempre e comunque...

Si chen, ora scrivi pure che meni e come meni e che i cani e i canidi son qui...e bla bla bla...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*


















  No dai con enzino IL TURPE son solo all'inizio...io lo vedo con una bella canotta...ascella pezzata..,.infradito ,alla guida del suo tir...con le foto di donne nude nella cabina...che si scaccola...fra un panino con la porchetta e una coca cola...con la vescica piena....e il sudore sulla fronte...una vita fra mignotte..e bagni delle aree di servizio....e squallide pisciate nelle piazzole dell'autostrada...povero enzino....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Stomaco?... parlavo dell'intestino!... sei capace di leggere?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


Assolutamente no... lo hai scritto tu piu' volte che non so leggere o scrivere... sei tu il giudice qua dentro...o no?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non ce la facciamo proprio ad ignorare e ad essere un attimino più freddi? Senza stare sempre lì a ribattere.... Se cogliamo un insulto o una critica forte non ce la facciamo a far finta di niente e ad andare avanti sull'argomento?


Io oggi ce la sto mettendo tutta (senza parlere di ieri), non so fino a quando non piglio e lo mando avafffanculo a sto stronzetto e affini ... e' tutto il giorno che mi sta a rompere il cazzo, questo nessuno lo legge ... come al solito, si legge solo quello che si vuole leggere.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardate che dire a miciolidia di esser scurrile è un gran complimento...la signora è molto peggio che scurrile.... ma adesso il gioco volge al termine....!Anna,magari la linea della Lupa non è giusta,ma la tua non è certo un linea retta....la tua di linea fa veramente pena...tu guardi solo da una parte....sei talmente faziosa che a volte sfiori il ridicolo...così ridicola che neanche mi incazzo più!!!!Su questo chen permettimi di dissentire...anna gli insulti li vede solo se son i nostri...ma quel turpe di enzino...gli sfugge spesso...se non sempre..e non è una coincidenza!!!!!!Lo conosce da tempo...per cui se mi dà del figlio di n.n...non lo vede....mentre vede me che insulto la figlia di enzino...cosa vuoi farci...casualità....!!!!


e che dos cuevas de ti...
uè, ma riesci a ficcarti in testa che enzino ed io siamo due entità pensanti ben distinte?
sei egemonico ad oltranza... ma dovresti aver capito che con me un ce la fai a farcela... datti pace. oh!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma dammi 5 minuti... mi piace leggere il Samur-_astio_... mi manchera' durante il week end


... nel w-e, studia l'anatomia... lo stomaco non è l'intestino... studia... studia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*feddy*

Buona sera tutto bene?Ti vedo polemico ultimamente...vorrai mica diventare come me?Dai....tu sei il giusto...!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai con enzino IL TURPE son solo all'inizio...io lo vedo con una bella canotta...ascella pezzata..,.infradito ,alla guida del suo tir...con le foto di donne nude nella cabina...che si scaccola...fra un panino con la porchetta e una coca cola...con la vescica piena....e il sudore sulla fronte...una vita fra mignotte..e bagni delle aree di servizio....e squallide pisciate nelle piazzole dell'autostrada...povero enzino....!!!


... hi, hi, hi... _hi, hi, hi_... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... _hi, hi, hi_...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Io oggi ce la sto mettendo tutta (senza parlere di ieri), non so fino a quando non piglio e lo mando avafffanculo a sto stronzetto e affini ... e' tutto il giorno che mi sta a rompere il cazzo, questo nessuno lo legge ... come al solito, si legge solo quello che si vuole leggere.


scusa, ma con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusy...argomenti? Tu vedi argomenti? Io vedo solo un puerile tentativo di menar il can per l'aia...sempre e comunque...
> 
> Si chen, ora scrivi pure che meni e come meni e che i cani e i canidi son qui...e bla bla bla...


Io dico che se c'è qualcuno che ci infastidisce dovremmo saltare a piè pari il post.
E continuare a scrivere quello che vogliamo. Basta. Senza rispondere a tono.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nel w-e, studia l'anatomia... lo stomaco non è l'intestino... studia... studia... hi, hi, hi...


Sei bellissimo quando non sai dove attaccare e _rosichi_ qua e la... pero' devo dire sei tenace... una dote non trascurabile... 

I wish you a very happy week-end


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Chen*

Dai che ti è piaciuta...bella descrizione...enzino è veramente un grande!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io oggi ce la sto mettendo tutta (senza parlere di ieri), non so fino a quando non piglio e lo mando avafffanculo a sto stronzetto e affini ... e' tutto il giorno che mi sta a rompere il cazzo, questo nessuno lo legge ... come al solito, si legge solo quello che si vuole leggere.


... hai parlato con le ovaie?... che t'hanno detto?... hi, hi, hi... sono "_sode_"?... oh, oh, oh...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa, ma con chi ce l'hai?


Micia non con te, perche' poi dovrei avercela con te?!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai con enzino IL TURPE son solo all'inizio...io lo vedo con una bella canotta...ascella pezzata..,.infradito ,alla guida del suo tir...con le foto di donne nude nella cabina...che si scaccola...fra un panino con la porchetta e una coca cola...con la vescica piena....e il sudore sulla fronte...una vita fra mignotte..e bagni delle aree di servizio....e squallide pisciate nelle piazzole dell'autostrada...povero enzino....!!!


vedi perché sei conclamatamente un coglione?
perché le spari a cazzo...
le stesse cose che hai scritto qua, prova a dirle ad un camionista che si fa 18h di linea al giorno... e, dopo, con due denti in meno, prova a dirgliele ancora...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia non con te, perche' poi dovrei avercela con te?!


 
ma chi ha pensato a me!!!

con chi chiedevo?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io dico che se c'è qualcuno che ci infastidisce dovremmo saltare a piè pari il post.
> E continuare a scrivere quello che vogliamo. Basta. Senza rispondere a tono.


Giusy hai ragione... e' inutile continuare... Come va bella?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai parlato con le ovaie?... che t'hanno detto?... hi, hi, hi... sono "_sode_"?... oh, oh, oh...


Chen dai su, sei monotono quando scrivi queste cose.... che ti frega delle ovaie di Marì???? Perdi davvero di ogni interesse....


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io dico che se c'è qualcuno che ci infastidisce dovremmo saltare a piè pari il post.
> E continuare a scrivere quello che vogliamo. Basta. Senza rispondere a tono.


Giusy ma che tono e cazzo ... lo leggi cosa scrive diretto a me ... ed io lo sto ignorando ...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giusy hai ragione... e' inutile continuare... Come va bella?


Bene Lettry, tutto bene.
Oggi sono calma e tranquilla!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu e la mitica Sbarellina?


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Invece gli statalini vanno bene e annetta.....dai non fare la moralista bacchettona solo perche sei amica di enzino...su...ho un amico camionista...per cui non esser stupidina!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei bellissimo quando non sai dove attaccare e _rosichi_ qua e la... pero' devo dire sei tenace... una dote non trascurabile...
> 
> I wish you a very happy week-end


... che colpa ne ho io?... scrivo dell'intestino e tu mi parli dello stomaco... hi, hi, hi... più sconclusionata di così!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma chi ha pensato a me!!!
> 
> * con chi *chiedevo?



e me lo chiedi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con il miserabile e affini.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy ma che tono e cazzo ... lo leggi cosa scrive diretto a me ... ed io lo sto *ignorando* ...


E' appunto ciò che dicevo io Marì.... 
Resistenza silenziosa. Si dimostra una grandissima personalità, secondo me.
Altro che scazzottamenti!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy ma che tono e cazzo ... lo leggi cosa scrive diretto a me ... ed io lo sto ignorando ...


... dai, non arrabbiar-_ti_... _ti de_-cade la _de_-ntiera... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bene Lettry, tutto bene.
> Oggi sono calma e tranquilla!
> 
> 
> ...


A meraviglia... tra una settimana siamo in vacanza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Finalmente... sto schiattando da Novembre...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A meraviglia... tra una settimana siamo in vacanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bello!
Venite in Italia?


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*marì*

Guarda che chen è un provocatore...infondo ti vuol bene..credimi..anche se esagera ma ti vuol bene!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bello!
> Venite in Italia?



Si andiamo atrovare i nonni... ho prenotato cena con Moltimodi...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che chen è un provocatore...infondo ti vuol bene..credimi..anche se esagera ma ti vuol bene!!!


tu vai a fare il "celerino" da qualch'altra parte, vai ...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si andiamo atrovare i nonni... ho prenotato cena con Moltimodi...


Ma dai! Davvero? Allora dopo vogliamo menu e foto!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece gli statalini vanno bene e annetta.....dai non fare la moralista bacchettona solo perche sei amica di enzino...su...ho un amico camionista...per cui non esser stupidina!!!!


e non ci credo che hai un amico camionista... uno come te non potrebbe mai essere amico di un camionista... belle no le entrate extra vostre de 100 euri a volta, per nun fa un verbale...
vai, vai..


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*marì*

Ero serio....cmq si scrive cellerino....peccato che io non c'entri nulla con la celere...che non si chiama neanche così....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che chen è un provocatore...infondo ti vuol bene..credimi..anche se esagera ma ti vuol bene!!!


 
... Adesso devo andare in palestra... domani sarà molto dura... lascio qui le mie ultime parole di commiato... forse non tornerò mai più... ma sappiate che ho voluto bene a tutti... anche a te Marì... anche a te, Lettrice... se non dovessi più tornare... serbate un buon ricordo di me... che vi ho amate... strapazzate, sì... ma con infinito amore... 

il vostro
Chensamurai​


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si andiamo atrovare i nonni... ho prenotato cena con Moltimodi...


e io?!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Adesso devo andare in palestra... domani sarà molto dura... lascio qui le mie ultime parole di commiato... forse non tornerò mai più... ma sappiate che ho voluto bene a tutti... anche a te Marì... anche a te, Lettrice... se non dovessi più tornare... serbate un buon ricordo di me... che vi ho amate... strapazzate, sì... ma con infinito amore...
> 
> il vostro
> 
> Chensamurai​


Chen, se solo tu lo dimostrassi questo infinito amore come normalmente si dimostra..... e non al contrario!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e io?!!!!!


Che fai vieni a Cagliari?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Adesso devo andare in palestra... domani sarà molto dura... lascio qui le mie ultime parole di commiato... forse non tornerò mai più... ma sappiate che ho voluto bene a tutti... anche a te Marì... anche a te, Lettrice... se non dovessi più tornare... serbate un buon ricordo di me... che vi ho amate... strapazzate, sì... ma con infinito amore...
> 
> il vostro
> 
> Chensamurai​


 
l'innaffiatoio strapazza dove puo'...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vai ..vai..e salutami Galimberti...a quello si la darei anche a gratissse.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero serio....cmq si scrive cellerino....peccato che io non c'entri nulla con la celere...che non si chiama neanche così....!!!


e ci credo, a te ti tengono al centralino..


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Anna vedi continui ad infangare...e qui sei andata oltre....fai attenzione a quello che scrivi..io lo sò che sei imbecille a volte,...ma confondere dei disonesti con tutta la categoria...non ci scherzare....poi fai come ti pare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Cmq ho più di un amico camionista e orgoglioso della loro amicizia....!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Adesso devo andare in palestra... domani sarà molto dura... lascio qui le mie ultime parole di commiato... forse non tornerò mai più... ma sappiate che ho voluto bene a tutti... anche a te Marì... anche a te, Lettrice... se non dovessi più tornare... serbate un buon ricordo di me... che vi ho amate... strapazzate, sì... ma con infinito amore...
> 
> il vostro
> Chensamurai​


A presto caro...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che fai vieni a Cagliari?


 

sti maiali in agrodolce, se lo si fa in tre....- con voi due-ci sto.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero serio....cmq si scrive cellerino....peccato che io non c'entri nulla con la celere...che non si chiama neanche così....!!!


no no si scrive proprio celerino, da celere ... mo siete diventati polizia di stato, ma l'indole e' lo stesso


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Con te è impossibile aver un atteggiamento educato..tu vai oltre....ti accade spesso e non te ne rendi conto...la differenza fra me e te è tutta qui!!Non mi permetterei mai e poi mai...di utilizzare la tua vita pvt per insultarti...!Peccato!Ti saluto con amarezza!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'innaffiatoio strapazza dove puo'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Non si da nulla via aggratis


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non si da nulla via aggratis


con Galimberti sono in debito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e di molto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

Originalmente inviato da *Persa/Ritrovata*  
_Dai...queste banalità le dicono anche alla bocciofila...smettila di pontificare su tutto e magari rispondi alle domande che ti avevo posto su cosa intendi per filosofo/brava persona/persona che sa che non esiste la verità e come si concilia con il tuo voler far capire...qualcosa che secondo il relativismo etico che professi (in altri momenti però ha punti fermi:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non dovrebbe essere proposto come verità...
Te ne ho poste anche altre...
Io voglio capire, ma non mi spieghi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti... diciamo che tu _vorresti_ capire... ma non capisci... sei così impedita, che non t'accorgi nemmeno quando ti spiego... capisci?... non capisci che quella _E' _una spiegazione... quindi, dobbiamo, prima, capire cosa t'impedisce di capire... per poi procedere alle spiegazioni... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


*Chi deve capire cosa impedisce l'apprendimento è il docente*, non certo il discente che, in quanto in difficoltà di apprendimento, non è certo in grado di individuare cosa gli impedisce di apprendere.

Però *potresti riprovare a spiegarmi cosa intendi per brava persona/filosofo*. Potresti anche solo quotare i tuoi post dove hai dato la tua spiegazione.
Mi sembra che potrebbe essere interessante.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te è impossibile aver un atteggiamento educato..tu vai oltre....ti accade spesso e non te ne rendi conto...la differenza fra me e te è tutta qui!!Non mi permetterei mai e poi mai...di utilizzare la tua vita pvt per insultarti...!Peccato!Ti saluto con amarezza!!


ma di quale vita privata vai farneticando?
sei un pubblico ufficiale e se non lo sai te lo ricordo io: lo sei anche quando sei fuori servizio. 
allora... onde evitare spiacevoli equivoci, da qui in futuro, ci tengo a dirti che contro di te non ho niente personalmente..
azzo ma sei duro forte di comprendonio...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te è impossibile aver un atteggiamento educato..tu vai oltre....ti accade spesso e non te ne rendi conto...la differenza fra me e te è tutta qui!!Non mi permetterei mai e poi mai...di utilizzare la tua vita pvt per insultarti...!Peccato!Ti saluto con amarezza!!


 
che uomo d'onore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






è il tuo ruolo , oltre a quello piu' macroscopico, che qui dentro non ho ancora colto.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma di quale vita privata vai farneticando?
> sei un pubblico ufficiale e se non lo sai te lo ricordo io: lo sei anche quando sei fuori servizio.
> allora... onde evitare spiacevoli equivoci, da qui in futuro, ci tengo a dirti che contro di te non ho niente personalmente..
> azzo ma sei duro forte di comprendonio...


 

wow...interessante.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 mooooooooolto interessante.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> wow...interessante....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma neanche tanto... nel senso che lui stesso se lo dimentica...
ma va bè, soprassiedo a questi piccolissimi dettagli. infondo,infondo gli voglio forse bene. che cazz di storia, oh. mi sto affezionando ad oscuro... allucinante.svegliatemi vi prego eppure è così...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna vedi continui ad infangare...e qui sei andata oltre...*.fai attenzione a quello che scrivi.*.io lo sò che sei imbecille a volte,...ma confondere dei disonesti con tutta la categoria...non ci scherzare....poi fai come ti pare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dovevi dichiararti prima di essere un celerino ... il tuo in questo momento e' abuso di potere ... sei un classico


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma neanche tanto... nel senso che lui stesso se lo dimentica...
> ma va bè, soprassiedo a questi piccolissimi dettagli. infondo,infondo gli voglio forse bene. che cazz di storia, oh. mi sto affezionando ad oscuro... *allucinante*.svegliatemi vi prego eppure è così...


Invece è bellissimo!


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma neanche tanto... nel senso che lui stesso se lo dimentica...
> ma va bè, soprassiedo a questi piccolissimi dettagli. infondo,infondo gli voglio forse bene. che cazz di storia, oh. mi sto affezionando ad oscuro... allucinante.svegliatemi vi prego eppure è così...


 
anna, lo farei, ma è preferibile che ognuno mantenga_ i sogni_ propri.



marzullo docet


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Cazzarola ... pure gli sbirri stanno qua dentro ... non ci manca niente


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzarola ... pure gli sbirri stanno qua dentro ... non ci manca niente


Qualche medico c'è??????


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Raga' ... questo ci ha schedati tutti


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qualche medico c'è??????



NOOOOOOOOOOO ... che ti senti mo?!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO ... che ti senti mo?!
























Niente Marì, oggi sto BENE!!!!!

No...è che.....quando ero piccola sognavo di sposare, oltre che Simon Le Bon, un medico!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Invece è bellissimo!


per come sono fatta io invece è normale.. non ce n'è. io mi affeziono a chi mi ispira quella cosa chiamata amicizia...
e che ne so, per Oscuro credo di provare un qualcosa che sa di amicizia...
ma non diteglielo che se no si incazza anche con voi...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per come sono fatta io invece è normale.. non ce n'è. io mi affeziono a chi mi ispira quella cosa chiamata amicizia...
> e che ne so, per Oscuro credo di provare un qualcosa che sa di amicizia...
> ma non diteglielo che se no si incazza anche con voi...

































Sono contenta!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Niente Marì, oggi sto BENE!!!!!
> 
> No...è che.....quando ero piccola sognavo *di sposare*, oltre che Simon Le Bon, *un medico!!!!!!*


AH! Tu vuoi da sempre soffrire


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH! Tu vuoi da sempre soffrire


Ed anche guarire Marì!
Sono un pò dicotomica.....


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ed anche guarire Marì!
> Sono un pò dicotomica.....



Il medico e' uno dei peggiori mariti che possa esserci, e' sempre fuori ... guarda Amarax


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Ma Oscuro si e' oscurato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non lo vedo piu'


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il medico e' uno dei peggiori mariti che possa esserci, e' sempre fuori ... guarda Amarax


Tanto Marì, se vogliono tradirti lo fanno anche quando stanno in pensione....


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tanto Marì, se vogliono tradirti lo fanno anche quando stanno in pensione....




... non lo dire a me


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non lo dire a me


Questa dicesi gaffe.............


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questa dicesi gaffe.............


No cara, e' la vita ch'e' una grande graffa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   no problem ...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per come sono fatta io invece è normale.. non ce n'è. io mi affeziono a chi mi ispira quella cosa chiamata amicizia...
> e che ne so, per Oscuro credo di provare un qualcosa che sa di amicizia...
> ma non diteglielo che se no si incazza anche con voi...


 
Epperò quando lo dicevo io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti sei pure incazzata di brutto!


----------

